# Cycle Buddies March 6 CD1 Going to get those Christmas Babies!!



## Conswayla M

Well, today is CD 1, I knew :witch: would show, and I am glad she was earlier then later.
Anyway, i am wanting (have always) a December baby! I think it would be the greatest Chrsitmas gift to bring home. So this is the month of the Christmas babies! Come join and obsess!

:dust:


----------



## Seity

I'm def not PG and expecting AF on March 17. I'll start my first month ttc as soon as she shows.


----------



## Conswayla M

Good luck, hope this is your month too!


----------



## claire99991

well hello there! ha! i will be joining you next sat when :witch: shows i would love love love a xmas baby :) i will tell my daughter santa brought her it xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Claire, your not out yet hun!!
That :witch: had better stay away from you this month!

But yes....the x-mas baby would be wonderful....I can't wait to start trying, its too bad that I am only CD1 :(


----------



## claire99991

lol your closer than i am hun :) it will go quickly i really really hope you get it! hope i wont be joining ya but im sure i will xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I hate this part of the cycle.....the :witch: just drags on and on. And NOW dh is hungry for :sex:......of course now, and not when I am O'ing! I am not telling him when I am O'ing this month. Shite, I don't even know when I am O'ing :rofl:


----------



## honeybuns72

Hey girls looks like I'm trying for a christmas :baby: too - gosh the things I do to get out of cooking the christmas dinner :rofl:

:witch: came early this month so cd3 of 31 day cycle for me - your hubby sounds like mine wanting some action at the WRONG time ........:rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry the :witch: got you too honeybuns, but I like your thinking about getting out of cooking Christmas dinner!! Hahaha!!

Yes, men always seem to want what they can't have. My dh has been driving me nuts about it. And I told him he just wants it cause he can't have it.


----------



## Pato

Hi ladies, if I get a :bfp: it will defo be a december :baby: so I guess I'm in...

Oh and Conswayla, I defo believe they do it on purpose...at least I believe my DH does. Always wants it when I'm approaching AF and having hard time with PMS symptoms... I usually just want to kill him for trying to touch me :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Mine does that!! As soon as :witch: comes, he can't keep his hands off me, and is begging for it. I am not letting him have it until I am closer to O because that way, I know I will get it at the right time. I have no problem getting it before or after O....its during that is the hardest. Why couldn't our bodies ovulate the day after the :witch: leaves??!!


----------



## aneageraussie

Hi ladies!!

Can i join in :witch: came 4th March and today im 7 CD..
Def trying for a Xmas:baby:


----------



## cazd

Count me in! 

I'm not so keen on an xmas baby though - with my dates I'd be due 16th Dec. Belugh.
I know it sounds awful but I hope we don't make a baby this month. But we have to keep trying. OH wants 6 months continuous TTC before he'll consider going to the Drs to test our fertility. And I'm desperate to be checked asap - to know we're not just wasting our time...

Anyway... Why do you think an Xmas baby would be so great? 
Maybe I just need a fresh perspective?


----------



## Conswayla M

My birthday is right around christmas, and there is something about December that I just love (excluding the freezing cold weather) I just think it would be a lot of fun to have a December baby, my due date (if I were to conceive) would be Dec 12th. I just think it would be so nice to have that for Christmas.

Boy this part of the cycle is so boring....I wish it would fastforward to CD 12 already! Only CD 5 :(


----------



## Pato

If I had BFP this cycle my bean would be due December 2nd.


----------



## fluffy

Hi can i gatecrash too although i'm a bit later CD1 today...bugger ages to wait. You did make me laugh about the OH wanting to do the do the minute SHE!!! arrives.


----------



## Conswayla M

fluffy said:


> Hi can i gatecrash too although i'm a bit later CD1 today...bugger ages to wait. You did make me laugh about the OH wanting to do the do the minute SHE!!! arrives.

Welcome fluffy! Sorry about the :witch: visiting you today. 

Let's hope this is a month of the :bfp: I have a Christmas baby plan, and it had better work!!


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies! Well cd1 for me.....oh forever until O!! :hissy:


----------



## Conswayla M

I know it feels like an eternity from CD 1 to O!!!


----------



## claire99991

christmas is magical all the xmas lights and ecxitment, i would love to have a new baby in there moses basket near my xmas tree :) i also love the thought of telling my little girl santa got us a baby for xmas she is desperate for a baby brother or sister and she just adores babies i think it would make her christmas!! Also my mum died on boxing day 3 years ago so its a sad time it would be nice to have sumthing nice to happen around xmas I would be due around 21st im well up for a xmas baby xx


----------



## aneageraussie

it will happen for all of us.. a band new baby near Xmas tree..
and as for discussion on DH.. mine is the same... he cant keep his hands off me for last 2 night when im only CD6 and CD7 and when O time will gome.. he will complain of "burning out"...:blush:


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes, a Chrsitmas baby just sounds.....well perfect. And I know because I want it so bad....no matter what time of the year, that it will probably not happen. Just because I want it now!! 

I am cutting DH off until CD 12 at least. I am serious, as soon as :witch: is gone he wants it so much, and by CD 12 he is done and worn out. So I will tell him she is still here until then.....just to keep him going. Or I will tell him I am sick and can't do it! I know it sounds mean, but we will never get pregnant doing it the way we have been! And I know he wants an x-mas baby as much as I do.


----------



## peppa

Hi all, the silly old moo :witch: arrived yesterday, can't she take a hint?

Come on crimbo bean!!

O:)


----------



## Conswayla M

peppa said:


> Hi all, the silly old moo :witch: arrived yesterday, can't she take a hint?
> 
> Come on crimbo bean!!
> 
> O:)


:dohh: sorry to hear that she came!! Here's to this month though!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Just thought I'd pop in to see how you ladies are doing. I am lacking in PMA at the moment and I am certain AF will show this month so I will be here with you all soon.


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to see how you ladies are doing. I am lacking in PMA at the moment and I am certain AF will show this month so I will be here with you all soon.

I still have PMA for you! I think you have a great chance hun!!
:dust:


----------



## mrso

I think I may be with you ladies as well. I am in the 1ww but just like the last 10 months I will get :witch:. If so I will be due on Dec 26. 

Hope we all get :bfp: this time around.


----------



## cazd

Irish_eyes said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to see how you ladies are doing. I am lacking in PMA at the moment and I am certain AF will show this month so I will be here with you all soon.

Keep that PMA up - stupid :witch: isn't going to get you this time :gun:


----------



## Conswayla M

mrso said:


> I think I may be with you ladies as well. I am in the 1ww but just like the last 10 months I will get :witch:. If so I will be due on Dec 26.
> 
> Hope we all get :bfp: this time around.

It's not over yet! I hope you get your :bfp: this month! If not, on to the x-mas babies!! PMA!!


----------



## Phoebs

Hey guys,

This month is my second month of trying, new to these forums etc..
Think ov'd 8th and 9th, so guess I just need to wait to see if I get a Xmas baby - would be sooooo exciting :) Due AF on the 25th March so fingers crossed it doesn't happen x x x x x


----------



## mrso

Tested today... knew I shouldn't :bfn: but only 9DPO


----------



## Conswayla M

mrso said:


> Tested today... knew I shouldn't :bfn: but only 9DPO

Still early though, so I am sure you could still get that :bfp: the average :bfp: is at 13.6 dpo. Good Luck!


----------



## mrso

I dont know what I was thinking. When I was pregger with my son it took 18dpo to get my BFP. 

I am just doing to wait to see if AF shows. cant spend tons of $$ on tests.


----------



## Conswayla M

Give it a couple days....I don't keep any pee sticks at home anymore, cause I will tell myself I wont test and then I do and then 30 minutes later :witch: comes...stupid!


----------



## mrso

yep that sounds all too familiar.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies, just to let you know I will be with you in 2-3 days as my spotting has started.

:dust:


----------



## claire99991

hiya girls can i join you for them xmas babies please???? got spotting heavy enough to be on liner but will count tomoz as day 1. Roll on cycle 10 :(


----------



## mrso

claire99991 said:


> hiya girls can i join you for them xmas babies please???? got spotting heavy enough to be on liner but will count tomoz as day 1. Roll on cycle 10 :(

:hug: wishing you your :bfp: this time around


----------



## mrso

It I have BFN next week, I will be on cycle 11. I know how you feel!!!!!


----------



## fluffy

Conswayla M said:


> Yes, a Chrsitmas baby just sounds.....well perfect. And I know because I want it so bad....no matter what time of the year, that it will probably not happen. Just because I want it now!!
> 
> I am cutting DH off until CD 12 at least. I am serious, as soon as :witch: is gone he wants it so much, and by CD 12 he is done and worn out. So I will tell him she is still here until then.....just to keep him going. Or I will tell him I am sick and can't do it! I know it sounds mean, but we will never get pregnant doing it the way we have been! And I know he wants an x-mas baby as much as I do.

:rofl::rofl: I am going to do exactly the same, he can :hissy: all he likes but is going to have to wait a while longer before:sex:. afterall we need to save the special ones :spermy: for a time when they can be used to their optimum!!!! Hurry up OV :hissy:


----------



## Sakura-chan

Second cycle TTC started today for us when the stupid witch showed up.

Would be due about December 22 if I was to conceive this month I think!!! Here is to all those chrissy babies!

Bring on BFP! Can`t wait for witch to go away!


----------



## claire99991

Well im offically joining you all in this thread today!! Feel crappy :( period pain and teary, roll on in a few days when the :witch: packs her bags and buggers of, got my cd3 blood tests on tues now and should get OH sperm results tomorow. X


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry about all the :witch: 's ! She is an ugly biatch!!!

CD 10 today, and DH and I have not :sex: yet! I am hoping he can hold out for a few more days. He tried last night but I pretended I was sleeping! I am saving those :spermy: for CD 12 and up. It's hard though, but I am determined to get this x-mas baby!!! I want it so bad!! :hissy:


----------



## claire99991

conswayala it might be worth emptying him out now then give it a couple of days for the sperm to build up again, and then you will have sum fresh sperm just when u need it! i think the quailty of it goes down if it hasn been ermmm.....refreshed every once in a while haha! just a thought x


----------



## claire99991

come get your butt over here irish :) x


----------



## claire99991

well im of to :sleep: promised holz i would take her to town to buy her a peppa pig school bag tomorow for playgroup fun fun....at least i have a week's holiday at work :happydance:

night x


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'm here...I'm here...just trying to trailing my butt over...lol

Right will I am not officially into this new cycle yet but I am hoping full flow comes tomorrow. So I don't think I'll change my ticker yet...oh wait I think its right except for the 3rd Time lucky crap. :rofl: 

Well ladies I am taking it easy this month...going to do it every other day. So in my mind its CD8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18 and maybe 20 but thats it...zlinch no more...also because DH is damaged. Have to take it easy...:rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Ok, I just want to know if this is worthwhile doing...do any of you put the legs in the air after BD? If so how long and is it just the bum on pillow or a full headstand? :rofl: *Snuggle if you are about I would love to hear from you, lol*


----------



## aneageraussie

well i put bums on pillow for half hour .. i have a bad back so i cant keep more then that then i have to turn on my side to sleep...
yesterday after :sex: i really wanted to go to pee.. waited an hour on my back... and then went to pee..... lol


----------



## snugglebot

Hey Irish, I answered in the other thread but I will put it here for the record (and to subscribe myself so I don't lose track of all you!!)

I don't believe sexual positions (during and after) make any difference. I have found no conclusive research on it, just hearsay or "it must because of gravity" arguments. So we did any position that we were in the mood for and afterwards the most I would do is sneak some covers under my butt while knees bent for 10 or so minutes but I actually found lying on my side afterwards was better at trapping those spermy in...

I can't remember what I did in my last bd session before ov because it was so early in the morning, but I guarantee you it did not involve legs in the air, and I know I was on top - I was mad about that because he woke me up and then told ME to get on top...lazy lover he is.


----------



## mrso

claire99991 said:


> well im of to :sleep: promised holz i would take her to town to buy her a peppa pig school bag tomorow for playgroup fun fun....at least i have a week's holiday at work :happydance:
> 
> night x

peppa pig that is freekin funny. My son Loves that show. Now he snorts like a pig all the time.


----------



## cazd

Watcha Ladies. I'm setting up camp here 'till ov on Sunday. 
And... I have a radical new plan based on Snuggle's success....

:sex: just twice this month !

OVs due 22nd or 23rd March - and I'm pretty regular - So we'll do it on the 21st and the 23rd. Now just to highlight those dates in our diary :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yes Snuggle has expired us all...less BDing this month. :laugh2:

Well less for me simply because of what happened to DH really.


----------



## claire99991

Cazd and irish yes i think i might join you in the less BDing i ov on day 14 (well im flipping meant to ha) so i might just do day 13 and day 14.

Oh and yes i put legs in air and chushion under my bum to prop my hips up for at least a hour its very boring and gets a bit painful so i might just lie on my side and go to frigging sleep like him.

Ok D day today for OH and :spermy: results lets see if they are drunk or not! 2pm he rings ill let you know later. xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh fingers crossed for OH hun...I hope those :spermy: are sober...for your sake, OH's sake and my sake! :rofl: What I mean is that it will give me hope too hun.


----------



## claire99991

yea i know what u mean, haha will keep u updated x


----------



## cazd

Any news on your man's milk ?!

My OH went to the doctors with his urine infection and mentioned to the DR that we were TTC and would the anti-biotics affect it (no apparently)
But then he asked about TTC and when to be concerned that its not happening.
Dr said to give it 12 months!
OH didn't think to lie and say we've been trying for ages. So now we're on record as just started TTC and won't get a S/A for AGES. :hissy:

Anyway Claire - fingers crossed his little soldiers are working properly.

Snuggles BFP has got me feeling so positive about this cycle. 
Yes - I know I always start out feeling PG and decline from there - but 2 shags caz has a kind of ring to it!

Not sure I'll be able to restrain myself when it comes to ov though... 
But then I got loads last month and did the whole bum on cushion thing for hours at a time and that didn't work...


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd said:


> 2 shags caz has a kind of ring to it!

:rofl: :rofl:

Bummer about DH saying that to doc...I have mine well warned to say 13 months going on 14!!! :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I hate Day 1 of cycles. :hissy:

They are so boring!


----------



## cazd

Day sevens are pretty poo too ! :sulk:


----------



## snugglebot

you guys might want to throw in one more bd session in before ov (I had one more about 3 days before - so although I say it was the one the day before, who knows really).


----------



## claire99991

day 2 are pretty shitty as well :(

lol irsh thats funny im on '14th' cycle now myself haha!

well he rang the doctors and they are still not back :hissy: she said sum results came bk on the 10th but they werent allowed to say until they get them all back and to ring bk at the end of the week ARGHHH, i swear if its just the doctor being a lazy twat and not updating his systems im putting complaint in, he has messed us around enough as it is.

cazd oh god its a bit of a bugger about your OH not lieng to the doc bloomin men eh! btw your dog is sooooo cute, and yours irish :) xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Well Claire, I hope that the tests results come back good for your DH! I always thought since I have had one child, the next would be just as easy....well.....that went out the window. I know some of you were concerned about your DH's drinking, well mine doesn't drink much beer or anything, maybe once a month or less. But the pop....the caffiene intake is crazy! He drinks about 2ltrs or more a day, and I know that can't be good. And while it is in the house, I end up drinking it too. I asked him to cut down, and some days he does, but I think it's an addiction. Maybe his :spermy: are hyper? :rofl: But hopefully that would make them faster. Well I better get some :sex: tonight, DH is still not well and so it is hard to. The medicaion he is on for pain, makes him sick. BOOOO!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla good luck getting sum action tonight, i think hyper :spermy: would be a good thing haha i want sum hyper :spermy: I also thought since it would be easy to get preg since we have 1 daughter and i fell 1st month i guess it serves me right really eh haha!


----------



## Irish_eyes

DH drinks quite a bit of caffeine too but I like mine as well whether I get it out of choc, coke or coffee I don't care. 

This month for me is going to be more relaxed. Both myself and dh have agreed to reduced bding (have :sex: that is not for baby making), legs with not be in the air for more than 15mins and preseed is only going to be for the walls - you all know what I mean by that now girls. So I am considering CD10, 13, 15, 17, 19 . I am due to O around CD16 but I am sure the CD15 sure cover it.


----------



## Conswayla M

Good plan Irish, I think the more relaxed the better, its hard to not make this a "job" I hate that. I have some ewcm, its a little cloudy and not abundant yet, but enough to get me excited! So I will have to get DH to :sex: shouldn't be a problem, he has been wanting it. I am marking CD 14 as my O day, so I will try CD 11 (today) CD 13, 15 I think that should do it. I hate this part of the cycle......but I refuse to stress about it.


----------



## cazd

Fab idea you guys - I'll go for 11, 13 and 15 too. 
If our men have poor drunk or dizzy :spermy: supplies then the books all say to do it every other day. Not sure if I'll be able to resist sticking my legs in the air. The worst thing is just doing that makes me laugh and then it all comes out! I'm going to give the preseed a miss this time too - I don't want them having to swim any further than they have to.


----------



## cazd

Hey - Did you guys see that... mrsO got her :bfp: !!
Congratumalations !!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think if you have enough CM then you don't need preseed. I definately don't think its the miracle worker that everyone makes it out to be. I just think it has been a coincidence that people get their bfp within one or two using preseed. sorry thats just my opinion.


----------



## Irish_eyes

no caz...off to have a nosy.


----------



## cazd

Yup - think I agree with you... but its quite handy for a clinical quickie...
Was it Irish who said its good for the doors?!!! :rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yeah that was me...:laugh2:

And I did know about mrso bfp...cos I answered her post and forget I did. :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

I have heard that preseed is better as a suppliment if you don't have much ewcm.....but actually holds onto less :spermy: then ewcm. So it is better to go natural right? Maybe we all had that convo last cycle. 
I sometimes put my legs in the air and hold myself up so that they are pointing up....butr thats hard work! And then I find once I bring them down it all comes out. So I just prop my bum up with a few pillows and close my legs to hold them in there! I have also ran to the bathroom and layed on the floor and rested my legs on the counter.....thats hard too but easier to hold them there! Boy what we won't do eh?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I was going to say how do you keep it in. :laugh2:

I normally grab tissues to keep it in...:laugh2:


----------



## Irish_eyes

The passed three cycle I have done it differently.

1. DH turned me around so that my feet would rest on the headboard and bum on the pillow and every now and again I would have put the legs in the air and hold myself up like you did but that is hard work. 

2. I was propped up on 3 pillows for 45 mins. 

3. I propped myself up on 1 pillow with legs in the air and I stayed that way for 30mins


----------



## honeybuns72

Hi girls
Just a quick question - TMI but do you keep DH spermies in all night or do you get rid after the half hour headstand?............:rofl:
Getting ready to DTD cause cd10 today and just wondered if I have to keep the buggers in all night - if I do I usually wake up loads during the night feeling it trickling out .......yuc gross.....plus I tend to get thrush and this method certainly not helping...just curious what you all do as this question doesn't seem to come up a lot.........thanks girls...:hugs:


----------



## Conswayla M

I try to keep it in all night, so I try to do my washroom trip before :sex: so that I don't have to make anymore trips. But you don't have to. If you have to go to the bathroom, then go, the :spermy: are still in there. But your right, it does fall out throughout the night, and that can be gross. I just deal with it, cause I want it in there. I have heard of women using the diva cup for ttc. I have only seen adds for it, its used for the :witch: but it can hold the :spermy: in there, I may go and see if I can find them and try that! 

But peeing after sex is fine, I know I was doing that when I ended up pregnant with DS.


----------



## Irish_eyes

No hun...after I leave it in for 30mins or so I am up like the hammer of hell to the bathroom. I have a thing about it getting on the bed clothes. :laugh2: I know this is TMI but something after bd it seems to come out quite quickly and other times is stays. Thats from after bding to getting into the position of the headstand. :laugh2: I even have tissues to plug it in case it comes out in transition. :laugh2: 

Now how TMI is that? But when you get to know me you know I am TMI. :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

Haha been catching up on the convo! perosnally im really diaspointed with preeseed i think its hyped up to be sumthing it isnt, yes if u havent got EWCM then its a sperm friendly lube but i think thats it, it certainly hasnt been the mircacle i needed. I will be going au natural again this month had quite a lot of EWCM last month and ive started taking EPO tablets as well.

My OH usually spins me around so quickly and flings my legs in the air resting on the wall he then shoves 2 pillows under my bum and i lie like that for about a hour like a numpty while he falls asleep, i would love to keep it in me all night but i get this thing in my head that i have to pee after sex or i feel minging with it just dribbling down my legs haha sorry girls! i also get thrush if i leave it festering up there. haha.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Plus we are not always ready to go to bed when we BD anyway.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire EPO will help...I got alot of EWCM this month compared to the other months and it only dawned on me that it was the EPO. Although that was before I got my + opk.


----------



## claire99991

aw god hope it doesnt make to much he will be sliding all over haha


----------



## honeybuns72

Aww thanks for that girls......I had a real chuckle with some of those answers...:rofl: Not sure about that diva cup thingy - think it might get lost up there iykwim......hee hee.......:rofl:
That's what I love about this site - a group of girls talking dirty together......:happydance: Cause come on lets face it girls our men don't want to know the gory details - they just want to :sex: and then fall asleep..:rofl: Well thats my man anyway :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

honeybuns i left my laptop open one day and my OH started reading a bit then he came of in shock and just said you girls are way to honest haha!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I don't think my DH wants to know anything really :laugh2:

But this is what I love about here you can ask these TMI questions and they get answered. This is not something you can ask your sister or your closest friends. The questions that you are dying for an answer. I mean I remember first getting CM and I thought there was something wrong with me that I went to the doctor (I think I was a teenager and now I am 31)...it wasn't until I came on here that I realised its normal and its for a purpose. I thought that I had an infection...well I know certain types of CM mean infections but this was just the normal stuff. :laugh2:


----------



## Conswayla M

The EPO works wonders for me. I noticed the first month I was taking them that my CM was abundant! 
DH and I :sex: when we go to bed, but that is because our DS is up before that. Some mornings we can sneak it in, and I love that, but then I find it all leaks out during the day while I am work EWWW!! So I am the only one that tries to sleep with it in me? Is that bad? LOL. Well I hate the feeling too. DH doesn't even prop me up, he jumps out of bed to have a smoke right away and then I am left laying there with my legs in the air! I bet we all look so hot doing that after :sex: don't we?? :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Haha, the TMI questions, aren't even TMI anymore really. It is nice to have someone to chat with about this. I started telling DH about it once, and the look on his face made me see....I should just shut my mouth and keep it on here! Thankfully we all have each other!


----------



## honeybuns72

Thanks again girls..right best be off to get ready for a bit of luvin...lets just hope it doesn't drag on and on - should be ok cause he hasn't had any booze tonight...:rofl: God I hope BnB doesn't pop into my head during cause I am offically hooked.............help.......:rofl:


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: I'm like giving all my demands to DH when its over. "right give me that cushion" "and the other one" "now lift my bum up and put them under" DH.."can't you get you bum in the air yourself" Me: "no I can't get my bum up on my own I'm trying to hold this stuff in" DH..."thought you were flexible with that yoga you did" Me: "i did that more than 7 years ago" "my tummy is in the way" "ah..watch its going to come out" "the cushions are slipping from under my bum...fix me" "now put the tv on" "give me the remote" "give me the mobile phone for the alarm". Then I am left alone!!! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

conswayala i think its good that u sleep with it in you if i could bare it i would but i feel all wet and then i just think oh god my bedroom is going to smell of sex :rofl::rofl:

i love that your OH gets up to have a smoke straight away i love that we are all so honest on here :rofl: turns out we all all pretty much the same, i would never have thought about checking my cervix before i found this site :rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

sorry to butt in.. but this convo just so interesting.
i was 2 DPO was last night and DH was not in mood he thought he did enough for the cycle..


----------



## honeybuns72

Irish_eyes said:


> :rofl: I'm like giving all my demands to DH when its over. "right give me that cushion" "and the other one" "now lift my bum up and put them under" DH.."can't you get you bum in the air yourself" Me: "no I can't get my bum up on my own I'm trying to hold this stuff in" DH..."thought you were flexible with that yoga you did" Me: "i did that more than 7 years ago" "my tummy is in the way" "ah..watch its going to come out" "the cushions are slipping from under my bum...fix me" "now put the tv on" "give me the remote" "give me the mobile phone for the alarm". Then I am left alone!!! :rofl:


OMG Irish sounds like you've got your DH well trained....:rofl: Mine sounds more like conswayla's hubby - then again we have been married for longer I suppose....enjoy it whilst you can I say


----------



## claire99991

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

ok irish this is how my :sex: sesssions go 2 min in ME: 'are ya dun yet' OH 'no' 20 seconds later ME: 'oh god its not going to work is it' OH ' it might if you shut the fuck up' 20 seconds later ME: 'are you going to cum or what' OH 'yes shut up' then i just drift of into my owne little world do my shopping list or sumthing till its over :rofl::rofl:


----------



## aneageraussie

OMG Claire its so similar to mine.. day before yesterray i was in no mood and just wanted to :sleep:.. but then i also wanted :spermy: in me.. so yeah went to bed.. "worked" with husband's thing.. he was ready.. did the deed put the pillow under bum and off to sleep...this is how its going fir past 3 months.. lol


----------



## claire99991

anegaraussie as long as u get the end result thats all that matters haha


----------



## aneageraussie

i agree Claire.... 12 days to go for me to test.. now.. i dnt have a good feeling but yes PMA and it shd be alright :)


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow Irish you have yours well trained! Thats hilarious.
Claire, I almost bust out laughing in the middle of the office here reading yours......thats so funny. I know sometimes its like....just finish already, I got mine and now I just need your :spermy: no wonder its so hard to get them into bed....listen to us hehehe!

TMI (lol) well I felt like I was wet.....so I went and checked and I have more ewcm, and once again on CD 11....I just wish I wasn't at work right now! The past 2 days (not today) i have had some twinges and pinches on my left Ovary.....not sure why, its a little early. So I can't wait until 9pm! So we can get to business and I will feel much better once I have some :spermy: in me. Let me see if I can boss DH around a little tonight and get him to prop up my bum for me.....after his smoke that is!


----------



## snugglebot

I don't know maybe my "cavity" is shaped funny but if I slept on my side at night, hardly any fell out through the night. If I lied with my butt up, stuff always dripped a bit...

I always put on cotton panties though to "catch" it .. no commando for me


----------



## Conswayla M

Oooo, panties, thats a good idea!!! I find on my side is okay too, I usually end up in the position with in 10 minutes anyway, plus I feel my cervix is on one side (the whole) so if I lay on that side it should be good! Thanks Snuggle....our preggo buddy!


----------



## samzi

doubt we caught this month, tho been getting symptoms but will see. not dtd properly since last sun (not yday) but who knows :rofl:

oh and CD1 for me (i think) was 1st March!


----------



## claire99991

snuggle im sleeping on my side with it in me this month .....yukkkkk lol but im gonna!!


Conswayla ooooo things are starting to happen sounds like its the left ovary that will pop a egg out for you this month its just getting warmed up lol. keep forgetting its day time there its like half ten at night here, at least your OH sounds well up for it, thats half the battle


----------



## Conswayla M

Let's hope he stays that way! I may have to warm him up for it, it should be quick hehe....and yeah, I am going on my side too! Worked for snuggle......so whatever it takes. Hey Snuggle, whats your due date hun?


----------



## claire99991

i wonder what side would be best left or right?


----------



## Conswayla M

I am going for the left, thats where my cervix opening is leaning more on. Plus, if the egg is going to pop out over there, I want to have a pool of :spermy: waiting!! :rofl:

I have tried a million different sites to track CM and CP and all that jazz. Well its just not working out well, so I started an excel sheet and put the cycle day, and all the info about CM and CP, and symptoms and O day and :sex: days. I am hoping I can keep track better so the next month (not that there will be a "next" month) I can compare!


----------



## claire99991

ill go for the left as well since i dont have a ovary on right so its gotta come out of the left.

:hissy: my OH really pissing me off tonight he has drank a full btl of wine and is drunk...suprise! urgh i hate him when he is slobering his words out he makes me feel sick, i just told him to f*** of and not touch me cos he is wasted and i hate it.


----------



## Irish_eyes

:rofl: :rofl:

sorry Claire..I'm laughing at your previos post about the convo with OH...not the fact his had a bottle of wine and torturing the hell out you hun. But that convo was so funny as I may have had a few of those too. Can I just add that once I'm propped up DH is off for a smoke too. I can be bother claire when my DH is like that either...he turns me too. He's having a few tonight but he is in a good mood and not in a drunken slobbery way...actually I am having a bottle of beer too. Well I am off work since its St Paddys Days tomorrow :happydance: and I going to have to drown my Shamrock tonight rather than tomorrow since I'm back to work on Wed. 

So...I better time it then that we BD at night just before I want to go to sleep...so I can sleep on my side with :spermy: inside. I normally do put a pair of cotton pants on after too...my AF ones or DH calls them my :spermy: catchers. But thats another task that DH does getting them back on for me. :laugh2: And what side you sleep on? Does that matter? Cos I think my cp is more to the right and I sleep on my left side!


----------



## Conswayla M

Darn Calire, thats too bad your Oh is pissing you off. I hate when my DH is drunk too, he makes me crazy and I would rather he stayed away from me. He just gets so annoying!!
I guess it is late for you all.....I am still here at work, time to go home soon and cheer DH up! I am actually wanting :sex: this time, since it has been a while! Ha!


----------



## claire99991

:rofl: glad i made u laugh irish, im glad your having a nice little beer since your of work, i have a weeks holiday this week from work its so nice. He has stopped slobering now and is watching 24!


----------



## claire99991

conswalyla thats good its even better when u actually fancy it haha!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Maybe he'll dose off watching it hun...thats what mine does.


----------



## claire99991

hopefully, then i can just leave him sleeping with the dogs!


----------



## claire99991

or even better ill take the dogs to bed and just leave him


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> or even better ill take the dogs to bed and just leave him

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Thats funny. May as well take the dogs, that way you can have some company. Okay, heading home now.....going to get those :spermy:!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> or even better ill take the dogs to bed and just leave him

:rofl: I actually do this...if DH falls asleep I locked up the house and lift my sleeping Alfie and carry him to bed with me and DH is left to sleep on the chair...on the rare occasions he may get a blanket put over him. :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

my OH goes mad when the dogs go upstairs he says there now allowed but as soon as he goes to work i go and let them up jack my staffie gets right under covers and snuggles right up to me he is lovely and warm and toby my little mongral sleeps on my pillow so im nice and warm from them both :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

DH was like that when Alfie was a pup. Alfie was a very good wee pup and we had his bed in the kitchen were he happily slept. But we only had him about 3 weeks when my daddy took really bad and passed away. I was in Belfast for about 2 weeks from the time we were in the hospital until after daddys funernal and when I got home I missed Alfie so much...or it was more a comfort thing I don't know. But that first night home I told DH to bring him up to bed...and he hasn't left. 

He sometimes sleeps on my pillow above my head but most of the time he sleeps either on my side on DH's side with his head actually on the pillow just the way we do. He is tucked in to one of us when we are sleeping the in featal (sp) position it so cute.


----------



## claire99991

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that sounds like the cutest thing ever!!! 

sorry about your dad babe xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Heres just a few wee pics of him when he was a pup. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Alfie Again.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 2









Image022.jpg
File size: 91 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Irish_eyes

claire99991 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that sounds like the cutest thing ever!!!
> 
> sorry about your dad babe xx

Thanks hun


----------



## claire99991

oh mi gosh he is adorable!!!!!!!! i love dogs soooooo much!! i love all dogs!! he is seriously handsome!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh is that you and and hollie? 

Your gorgeous hun.


----------



## claire99991

yes hollie isnt posing very well though haha


----------



## snugglebot

I slept on my right side mostly because that is habit (although apparently I am supposed to start getting used to sleeping on my left because later in pregnancy on the left gives more blood to the placenta and kidney?? geeze it's a wonder any children were born before us!!)

Anyways, my due date is Nov 21st right now. I won't get a dating scan until much later in the summer so that will be the day for now... here's a freaky coincidence. Our best friends had their baby last November - their due date: Nov 21st.... baby was late though...creepy to think we "did the deed" and conceived the same night they did just a year later...

Sorry ladies about your men....I HATE beer breath...especially morning after beer breath. DH is not allowed near me....he sleeps in the spare room if he goes out drinking...dog sleeps with him too.

Irish your pup pics are cute! Makes me miss my yorkie!

Claire your avatar is fantastic! You look great and hollie is sooooooooo cute! I love silly pics! :D


----------



## claire99991

snuggle yeeyyy for your due date, it makes it so much more real knowing when baby will be born! a bit scary to think u concieved same night as your friend yuk haha.

Went for my blood test this morning she said 'its taking sum milking this vein' haha i have spider veins, get results in a week so i will just book appt this afternoon for next week with my GP to discuss everything.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh Snuggle :woohoo: for you due date. A November baby just like me. :laugh2:

Claire...fingers crossed with the test results...my veins are like that too. As soon as I go in to get a test down I start rolling up my sleeve on my right arm and they are like...no give me your other arm and I am saying no this is the arm you will get the blood from. :laugh2: I have even hand blood taken from the veins in my hand because they couldn't get from my arm.


----------



## claire99991

Haha irish, you know the blue veins in your wrists? well they sumtimes have to get a syringe and suck blood out of them veins to give me a blood test cos the ones in my hands are crap as well, not all nurses do it though cos it makes them sqeamish haha its awful


----------



## Irish_eyes

:laugh2: Yes I have had my wrist done too..but mostly they are able to get from my right arm.


----------



## Irish_eyes

so how did it go?


----------



## claire99991

:hissy: arghhhhhhhhh im stressed so i just rang GP to prebook a appt with my nice doc get this they only book appts for on the day for 48 hours and for 2 weeks but exactly 2 weeks today (WTF!) and they have all gone so far, so tomorow im to ring as early as possible to try get a appt with her for 2 weeks tomorow. I wish i was rich and could afford private healthcare haha


----------



## Conswayla M

That's too bad you have to wait Claire!! By the way, you and your little one are beautiful!! Its nice to put a face with a name. I should put a pic of me up there, but I won't keep it on for long, I have a fear of having my pic on the internet :rofl:

So any ideas on how to get my hubby to cooperate?? Once we are in bed though, cause DS is up until then, I have to do something to get some :spermy: out of him. Even if it is just tonight, at least I know they will be in there, and of course I will try again on CD 14......but I am at a lose right now. Stupid :sex:


----------



## claire99991

yeyyyy put a pic up, its nice to put a name to a face.!

Ok so im gonna tell you my tricks to get :spermy: around ovulation please bear in mind i only make this effort when i want sumthing haha!!

Massage full body get him naked light candles and warm sum moisturiser up do his back fist then turn him over to do his front you will *ahem* see things start to happen, then you could go in for the blowjob but now a full one just teasing haha he wont say no then

Let him watch a porno for a bit before you come to bed 

sexy underwear or just have a bath right before bed and get into bed naked then start giving him nice kisses that usally gets my OH going

Im sure Irish will be along soon to offer sum more tips haha and lets hope no one gets offended by me spilling the beans of my sex life on the net!


----------



## Conswayla M

Ooooo, I like that!! How did I forget about the bj?? Well I guess when he is eating and burping in bed....I am kinda of turned off :rofl: If we didn't have the damn TV in our bedroom it would be easier to get his attention. You know, it never was this way before, we were like animals!! And we still are when I am not O'ing.............. Okay, I will find a pic.


----------



## Conswayla M

Can not find a pic of my and DS....


----------



## claire99991

forget about the eating and burping close your eyes and think of the :spermy: just do a bit of acting the massage and bj never fails!!

My OH keeps asking if im still on period cos he wants sum so i just keep saying yea bleeding loads so i can have a bit of peace haha he must think its amazing my period lasts for about 10 days! ;)


----------



## claire99991

when really it lasts for 3 days


----------



## Conswayla M

3 days!!!! WOW!! Okay, mine is usually all gone and cleared up in 7 or 8 days!! So DH isn't surprised when mine takes forever, but I think after a week he looses interest in trying so hard. Usually the day I am done he knows and I am not even in bed yet and were :sex:.


----------



## claire99991

lol well he should be raring to go now,


----------



## Conswayla M

Let's hope so. Oh well I can't stress about it because it just will make it harder to get a baby in there that way!


----------



## Conswayla M

Well I just talked to DH, and he said.....I want to :sex: so bad. So I hope he can hang on to that thought until I get home tonight!!


----------



## claire99991

oooo sounds promising then


----------



## Conswayla M

Let's hope so, I think he figures I am near ovualtion, because we talked about the dates we would do it on. But I haven't mentioned it, because he told me it "Kills the moment" :rofl:

Men are funny that way aren't they? Well I hope I am entertaining you all while you wait for your ovualtion time!!


----------



## claire99991

yes you are entertaining us lol, it is weird how men just freeze at the thought of the ovulation thing.

Ok started taking EPO and i dont know if its connected but waking up in night with really bad tummy ache, and feel bunged up im either not able to go to loo or loose BM's when i do go, are they connected? the tummy ache is like a queasy very sicky bloated feeling.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hmmm, well I have been taking EPO for years because of my skin, and I haven't noticed it doing that to me at all. I have IBS as well (yes I am a mess lol) It could effect you differntly, but just to compare, that didn't happen to me.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies...claire don't think EPO should do that...AF does that on me. 

AF normally lasts for 2-3 days but you know what my spotting is like before I could get that up to 3 days and then I would spot 1-2 days after. So you are talking in total 6-7 days. But full red flow is 2-3. 

Tips on getting your man in bed...are you sure you want my input considering DH broke his winkle the last time. :laugh2:


----------



## gumb69

Hi All,
Count me in for one of those Christmas Babies too. 
I've had an Ovary and fallopian tube removed. Had A Laparoscopy in Dec 08. Had a laparatomy in March 09 to have another ovarian Cyst removed.
On Day 10 of 26 day cycle, and the little clear blue face smiled at me so looks like i'm ovulating. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello gumb69...get :sex: hun


----------



## Conswayla M

Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies...claire don't think EPO should do that...AF does that on me.
> 
> AF normally lasts for 2-3 days but you know what my spotting is like before I could get that up to 3 days and then I would spot 1-2 days after. So you are talking in total 6-7 days. But full red flow is 2-3.
> 
> Tips on getting your man in bed...are you sure you want my input considering DH broke his winkle the last time. :laugh2:


Hahaha, well I will try not to break it.....wow you must have been having fun though!!
Well, hopefully I will get some tonight, DH seems to be on board as long as he has enough painkillers in his system! Hmmm, I wonder if that could be hurting his :spermy:? Well I did check it out on the internet and it didn't say it did or didn't.....hopefully not. I certainly don't want to break it!


----------



## Conswayla M

gumb69 said:


> Hi All,
> Count me in for one of those Christmas Babies too.
> I've had an Ovary and fallopian tube removed. Had A Laparoscopy in Dec 08. Had a laparatomy in March 09 to have another ovarian Cyst removed.
> On Day 10 of 26 day cycle, and the little clear blue face smiled at me so looks like i'm ovulating. Fingers Crossed.

Get :sex:!!! I will be doing the same, let's get those X-Mas babies!!

:dust:


----------



## gumb69

Will do thanks ladies:) 
not sure if i'm supposed to after the laparatomy, i'm still off work and got another 4 weeks off.
Seems like such a waste of a cycle not to though, especially after the operation I have had should have sorted all problems out. where's the romance gone eh!!
roll on the christmas babies.


----------



## claire99991

gumb69 welcome, take it easy a laparotomy is a big op, i had one 2 years ago to remove my right ovary with a cyst on as long as your not in pain you should be ok x


----------



## claire99991

ok well i googled the EPO and flax seed side effcts and they were, loose stools, tummy ache, nausea bloating and wind! lol but they are meant to get better after time, so i will pervservere


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh I hadn't noticed any difference but yeah perservere I'm sure it will calm down.


----------



## claire99991

guess it could be the wine as well lol


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> ok well i googled the EPO and flax seed side effcts and they were, loose stools, tummy ache, nausea bloating and wind! lol but they are meant to get better after time, so i will pervservere

Ohh, thats good to know! At least it will pass, because it does wonders for my CM, so it should yours too....although I am not seeing as much this month as I have in the past months....but it's still early.


----------



## claire99991

im hoping it will help my skin as well, but it probs wont lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

You probably would need to be taking it for a while before seeing any difference to your skin, I don't know. But as for the CM...it worked wonders for it. I had so much EWCM in the first month of taking it. I couldn't believe it that I took pictures of it. :laugh2: Deleted them now though. :laugh2:


----------



## claire99991

oh i remember you taking pics of it hahahahaha thats funny


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yeah had to delete them quickly though because I was going out to do that litter run and did want my work colleagues to see my EWCM. :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gumb69

i think i could get addicted to this site. it's so nice to be able to chat with other people that are going through the same things, as after a while i'm sure friends and family are sick of us harping on about babies the whole time.

well i'm going to sign off now and watch Casino Royale i think, it will take my mind of babies for a few hours. So night all. xx:hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Night night hun..I'm going to sign off too. I've work in the morning and actually won't mind reading a wee book tonight.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hahaha, I can imagine the look on someones face if they saw a pic of your ewcm!! How would you explain that one? 

I don't know how well it helps with my skin since I also use creams that work.....but I take it anyway, mainly for cm now.


----------



## claire99991

my skin so itchy tonight :hissy: pissing me off, the cream im using at the mo is betnovate or sumthing but im going thru it so quickly its ridiculous ha


----------



## Conswayla M

I am using....Dovonen....or something like that. Its expensive but after one day using it, I was almost clear!! I would get some of that, the tube lasts long because you don't need much, it is thick and stays on.

Well I am off to head home and get me some :spermy:!!


----------



## claire99991

yeyy good luck will check in tomorow and see how u got on, dont give up without a fight xx


----------



## cazd

Watcha ladies. Its lunchtime so thought I'd say hi. Conswayla - best of luck for tonight's sesh. 

Claire - I use betnovate and its worked a treat for my v personal itching - They said it was excema - not VD!
I had the most awful, embarrassing itching for about 5 years and used all kinds of creams - propaderm was the best. But then they stopped making it and they gave me betnovate instead - and the itching has just stopped! Its wonderous stuff! 

Don't know if I should be happy or sad but my OH and I don't have a rampant sex life. To put it bluntly if we were 'not trying, not preventing' then I'd say we'd never have a baby. Its usually about 2-3 times a month - some months none and some months more.
Hmm... Maybe that's just 7 years of marriage !

Anyway... he's doing very well bless him - supplying the goods with no protest - usually getting it over with in a matter of minutes so I can prop myself up and watch a film in bed!

minimal :sex: month starts tomorrow with session 1 of 3 !


----------



## Conswayla M

Well no good, I really think this won't be my month, I have been starting to think that for about 3 months now since that is when things went downhill with DH and the :sex: got harder and harder to get at. Why couldn't I have gotten pregnant during the months we were :sex: every 1-2 days???

Anyway last night DH got really sick....something he ate? I dunno, so he guessed that it was the "time" to start :sex: and we started to get there and he got sick and was throwing up!! SO needless to say I turned over ad cried :cry: This morning he wasn't any better (because I thought, maybe a morning romp) and I cried again. I am CD 13 today, had nice ewcm this morning, some O pains last night but this time on the left side. I dunno what to do, I think I have maybe one or 2 more nights left and this is what happens......its not meant to be maybe? I am 100% depressed today.


----------



## claire99991

cazd - glad your man is perforing well for you, i wouldnt say my sex life is anything special like if i wasnt trying for a baby it would probs be once a week TOPS! we been together 7 and half year, hey maybe its the '7 year hitch' haha!! im just to tierd by the time i get to bed and so is OH he works very hard bless him. Anyway hope you catch that egg, bet you do seen as you didnt especially want a xmas baby haha.

Conswayla awww :( so sorry to here you OH has been so poorly :( bless him i bet he feels really bad about it, i know its so hard hun and this wont be any concelation but you can try again next month maybe he will be feeling a bit better then? And its not over yet you still have a couple of days and u only need one :spermy: if he is feeling better. And hey if not im sure ill be here to keep you company next month hugs i hope your feeling a little better as the day goes on xxxx

As for me ive been trying on all my summer clothes from last year and dedided i need to go bk on a diet, ha, they area little tight ive put on half a stone since last summer if i could just get that bk of again i will be happy, so im hitting the gym in the morning.!


----------



## cazd

Oh honey! So sorry - sounds like you're having such a bad time of it. :hugs:

Its so awful when its out of your control. Just remember Snug's stats it could still happen!

I really hope you can get back on track tonight - there's still every chance.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> Anyway hope you catch that egg, bet you do seen as you didnt especially want a xmas baby haha.
> 
> .....im hitting the gym in the morning.!

Yeah - i thought not having lots of pre-ov :sex: would be a real challenge but I'm finding it remarkably easy (Ha - say that now - not sure I'll be so calm and collected in 4 days time!)

Best of luck with the gym - I managed pilates last night but I'm hurting so much that I cancelled my place at 'bums & tums' tonight.
Hmmm... wonder if I can snuffle out some crisps instead!


----------



## Conswayla M

Careful cause I made the mistake in not having pre-ov :sex: and now I may being ovulating and I haven't had any!!

Well, with the O pains I had last night, and the ewcm today (still no high cp) I think I may be O'ing or very close. I have no idea whats in store for tonight, DH is still very very sick. There is always next month.....but I would like to know that there is a chance this month!


----------



## cazd

Do you know... its not the nicest thought... but I just thought it... and I love to share...
Any chance you could lay him down and erm... help him along?
That'd take the strain off him! Haha


----------



## samzi

:rofl: caz what are you like.


----------



## samzi

I have no idea when i OV'd and weve only properly dtd on the 8th march! but im having 'symptoms' 

who knows!!


----------



## Conswayla M

cazd said:


> Do you know... its not the nicest thought... but I just thought it... and I love to share...
> Any chance you could lay him down and erm... help him along?
> That'd take the strain off him! Haha


:rofl: Well the was the plan!! But with the prefuse vomiting....it wasn't working out very well for us! I don't know we will see what tonight brings. I hope that he is feeling better, I offered to get him something for his stomach, but he said no he didn't need it! AHHHH, what a pain he is!


----------



## Conswayla M

samzi said:


> I have no idea when i OV'd and weve only properly dtd on the 8th march! but im having 'symptoms'
> 
> who knows!!


Well it only takes one :spermy:!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## samzi

i have no idea. 

maybe 7, maybe 4.

:huh:


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh right, you did just say you weren't sure what day you O'd on. Well thats great you are feeling sympotoms, I hope you get your :bfp:!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh Claire, the name of the cream is Elocom and not what I said before, and its amazing!


----------



## samzi

something is deff going on anyway, so we shall see!


----------



## Conswayla M

samzi said:


> something is deff going on anyway, so we shall see!

Thats great news!! What are you feeling?


----------



## gumb69

Samzi i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Conwayla M i hope your husband gets better soon

I'm just getting my ready to start the 2 ww:hissy:


----------



## claire99991

gumb aww the dreaded 2ww :hissy: hope it doesnt drag to long. xx


----------



## samzi

Conswayla M said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> something is deff going on anyway, so we shall see!
> 
> Thats great news!! What are you feeling?Click to expand...

sick on and off last few daystomach cramps/pulling. tired early, headaches...cant go for a no 2 :lol: and gas!

about it!


----------



## Conswayla M

Ohhh, Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you gum!! I will be there soon.....well tomorrow cause I think I am O'ing right now....that is if I get some! Otherwise I will just be a moral support system :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

hopefully you will get some :sex:
the next two weeks will be torture, i have a reunion on this weekend and i won't drink just in case. then when you don't drink it gets the tongue's wagging.i've not drank really for about a year, but the friends from the reunion don't know that, so i'm sure it will be a weekend of raised eyebrows.

my sister found out today has had an ectopic pregnancy she was nearly 8 weeks so she is devastated. they have given her some tablets to take and her body will reabsorb the foetus!!! 

i'm going to try and start having some PMA and i'm sending you all good luck dust in the hope we get the :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes, I was always known as a casual drinker when we went places, now people always ask about it and not many know we are ttc. So thats a tough one, just tell people you are on medication for a sore back, or something and you will be off the hook for not drinking!

Sorry to here about your sister, thats terrible, she must be devistated.

Well I am going to try to get some.......not sure how DH is feeling, he said still :sick: :cry:


----------



## claire99991

so sorry to here about your sister hun :(

samzi those symptoms sound fab!! :) xx

conswayala awww sorry your DH still feels sicky, i hope u mange to get sum :sex: xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes Samzi, those do sound great!!

I hope I can get some too, cause the thing is, I have had some great PMA this month, and I wouldn't want to waste it!!


----------



## claire99991

how did u get on conswayla? xx


----------



## samzi

yeah, how did it go hun? :hugs:

i am soo bloated today and have slight pains now and again. seem to be addicted to hot chocolate, which i dont normally drink!


----------



## cazd

Samzi - you're bloody pregnant ?! Love your wish ticker btw!

We're planning to do :sex: 1 of 3 tonight but I'm not so excited about it. 
We have to do it though... 'cos otherwise OH said he'll 're-set' our TTC start date to April and it'll be forever 'till we can get our fertility tested. GRRRR

Conswayla - did you manage to get some last night? Hows your man feeling?


----------



## samzi

and im 'off' salt and vinegar crsips. i usually love them but today i could only handle a few then ive put them away!

goodluck with the bd'ing hun, catch that eggy! :dust::dust:


----------



## gumb69

samzi Congratulations!! :happydance:think will rename you fertile myrtle.
xxx:


----------



## Conswayla M

:spermy: :spermy: YAY!! DH was feeling a bit better and I got some!! I am pretty sure I ov today, or yesterday...........so here we go, hopefully it was enough!!


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## claire99991

:yipee::yipee: can you try again tonight conswayla just for luck?

My OH on phone to docs at the min trying to get these results! :hissy:


----------



## snugglebot

fx'd claire it is good news....


----------



## Conswayla M

I hope you get some good news Claire, let us know!
We may try again tonight, not sure but maybe. If not I know I have a chance atleast!
Weird though.....last night I had O pains in BOTH sides!!! Hmmmm
And today my CP is Very high and soft...good timing? I hope so!


----------



## honeybuns72

Hi girls

Wwww sounds good conswayla those pains I mean - pleased that your DH was feeling better and you were able to get some :spermy: .......:happydance: Do you use OPK at all cause I am going to do one later - gotta hold my pee in a while longer yet :hissy:
Good luck clare on DH's results.....

AFM have got the dread thrush - AGAIN!!!:hissy: I'm sick of it by now. How the hell are you suppose to get down to some jiggy with a sore foo fee? I'll just have to grit my teeth and get through it I suppose...... had some :spermy:last night so am ok now till tomorrow night. God the things we women have to do eh?


----------



## gumb69

Claire hope your results were good x
sorry for this long winded email, so here goes ....
we were going to try and do it one more time tonight,but i'm so sore after the laparotomy, it wasn't even two weeks ago, so we just :sex: on the day the clear blue said i was ovulating which was tuesday. so once this month isn't going to get me a :bfp: even though i will still do the dreaded 2ww.

just another question as well, we will be heading into our 11th cycle of trying. do you guys have sex every day around your few fertile days or every second day? we were every day from day 7 up to 15 of my cycle and maybe twice on the days the clear blue said i was ovulating. is this too much?
should it be every second day. this is probably tmi but just wondering.
i doubt the one time we did it this month will get me the BFP. then again it only takes one :spermy:
my consultant said 6 months of more natural trying then on to other methods. In four weeks i'll be having my post op 6 week check up and he is going to show me how to start charting. little does he know i'm kinda charting myself already. not the temp but everything else.
sorry i realise i've just gone on and on. 
my husband is bringing me out for dinner tonight so i'm looking forward to that. :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Well come and join us gumb69... We love to chart!
So don't hold back if you've got any questions about temping etc.

Any news claire? 

And WELL DONE CONSWAYLA !!! 

Had a massive stress this afternoon trying to put fancy code into a website I'm building.
Gave up in the end - they'll just have to lump it.
Dammit - I'm supposed to be all calm and serene ready to do the deed tonight.
Hmm - biscuits and coffee (decaf organic of course!) - that'll sort me out.


----------



## claire99991

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

F*****G DOCTORS!!!!!!!!!! 

he rang and they said they were stil awaiting results (remember that the results were sent to the idiot do who knows nothing!) so they said ring again next week!!

So he rang the fertility clinic that he took the sample to in the first place and they said his results ALL of the results were sent bk 3 days after he had dropped the sample of, they werent allowed to tell him what they were though the doc has to look at them.

So he rang the GP surgery back and said he had spoken to the fertility clinic and they have sent the results, there is no more results to be sent and he said that they were his results he had a right to them and he didnt want to see the doctor that has ordered them, then he went of on a big rant saying the doctor was useless gave him a urine sample pot instead of a seman sample pot and told him to drop them bk into the surgery instead of telling him they had to be at the hosp in another town within 1 hour he told the receptionist he was useless. :rofl: she agreed he 'hadnt given him the correct instructions' and he was entilted to see another doctor about the results BUT this doctor has to take a look at them first cos he ordered them :hissy: so she has put a note on his desk (as he wasnt there) for tomorow saying there is no more results and to have a look at them to free them up for another doctor to see him. He has to ring bk tomorow afternoon! What a carry on i think he should complain about the doctor actually its not like they dont get a good wage and why should he get away with messing people around.

Conswayala go again tonight if u can xx

Honeybun awww u poor thing i hate thrush its awful hope it gets better soon


----------



## cazd

gumb69 said:


> just another question as well, we will be heading into our 11th cycle of trying. do you guys have sex every day around your few fertile days or every second day? we were every day from day 7 up to 15 of my cycle and maybe twice on the days the clear blue said i was ovulating. is this too much? should it be every second day.

I'm going for minimal :sex: this time round - just 3 sessions around ov.
Doing it once or twice a day didn't work so its got to be worth a try.

The books say that its best to go for every other day - gives the man time to build up a good reserve!


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> F*****G DOCTORS!!!!!!!!!!

OMG that's terrible!

That clinic sounds like a right shower....

So you've got to wait 'till tomorrow?! - Talk about stress affecting fertility - they're not doing you any favours at all.
If I were you I'd storm down there and tell him exactly what you think!


----------



## claire99991

gum69 sounds like your doing it to much, if you know when you ovulate then i would start around 2-3 days before and the day ov ovulation and the day after just for luck, i think every other day in that time frame would be ok. But hey dont listen to me it hasnt got me no where!! haha!


----------



## claire99991

cazd i carnt wait to write my letter to the practice manager about his incompetence! just want to get the results 1st he obviously just carnt be arsed to go thru results so has just put that note on computer to give him more time and he still hasnt looked at them. Im so stressed thank god im not on ovulating week. Hopefully we will have sum answers tomorow although im not sure i would even trust him to read the TBH


----------



## cazd

Yeah - that's disgusting treatment. Somethings got to be done about it - I bet you're not the only one whos been left hanging.
Well I really hope you hear something tomorrow - and it'd better be good news!


----------



## snugglebot

claire that is horrible and you have every right to have his chart transferred to another dr. If you were to go to another clinic they have to send everything over, so I would fight this one hard, her excuse is lame.


----------



## cazd

A question for you guys....

We've just calculated a prospective due date of 15th December (actually... that's not too bad!)

Babycentre sets conception date as last AF date. So... by their calculations I'm 1 week pregnant. 

We all know that the first 12 weeks are 'risky' but is that counted from CD1, or from actual conception?


----------



## claire99991

cazd, good question actually have no idea of the answer thou haha but will be intresting to know. Did u get your 1st :sex: session done last night?? xx


----------



## cazd

Yes - we did do it but strangely - under my OH's insistance!

I was all ready to drop off to sleep and just give this month a miss. But he got all amorous so we did it. I didn't prop my hips up at all - just slept on my left side (and snug was right... none came out!).
When we walked Trudy this morning I asked him what happened and he said he new we were supposed to :sex: and he didn't want to miss ov!
Its lovely that he made a move to make a baby - 'cos before then its always been me... asking for it.

Any news on your results yet Claire?


----------



## claire99991

aww caz that is so sweet its so good that he is taking time to think about when you need to it etc :) 

No news on results yet waiting for him to come home from work to give them a ring, he wasnt meant to be working at all this week but he has had to work every single day as he has had lots of emerganices, nevamind. Im trying to find the energy to clean my house...haha


----------



## samzi

oh caz that is so sweet :happydance: :D


----------



## Conswayla M

Claire~ I hope you get some answers soon, it is terrible what these doctors are doing! Like they don't have time to check the results?? Makes me angry!! 

Gum~ Ever second or 3rd day around O should do it, I know some people that were :sex: everyday, and once they slowed it down to every 3rd day, they got pregnant right away. Not sure if thats connected or not.

Cazd~The count from your the first day of your LMP in pregnancy, because they can never bee 100% sure when you ovulated. So techincally there is no such thing being 1-2 weeks pregnant because your not actually pregnant then. When I was pregnant, my due date change by 2 weeks according to my ultra sound (2 weeks later that is) and my son was born one day early. I hope that makes sense. The just could it from your LMP because it is easier to count from that day until they do a u/s

Well just got it the once this month, I am sure I Ov yesterday so I am 1 dpo today! Not sure if the one time will do it for me either......but I did lay on my back for a few with my bum propped up, then I layed on my side for an hour and nothing fell out!! Great tip Snuggle!! I am very excited about this month....


----------



## claire99991

:happydance: got results for OH sperm sample completly normal. :happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> :happydance: got results for OH sperm sample completly normal. :happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thats great news Claire! What a relief!!!! YAY!


----------



## gumb69

Claire - that's great news :wohoo:
Conswayla 1 dpo i think i'm 2-3 dpo. so we are in the same boat. so we should find out at about the same time. please god


----------



## Conswayla M

gumb69 said:


> Claire - that's great news :wohoo:
> Conswayla 1 dpo i think i'm 2-3 dpo. so we are in the same boat. so we should find out at about the same time. please god


Oooh, yes we are, we can symptom spot together :rofl:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

:winkwink:Cazd - i forgot to say as well, that is very cute of your OH. Bless. you never know it might have worked.


----------



## gumb69

will definately symptom spot together. any twinge from now on and we will be wondering. xx


----------



## claire99991

Ok so there is the :spermy: there is the egg why is there no baby!? lol am i just being unlucky for 10 months am i trying to hard? if one more person says to me stop trying and it will happen ill kill them lol


----------



## Conswayla M

Maybe slow it down to every 3 days from CD 10-CD 20? I am wondering the same thing too Claire, with our firsts coming so quickly, it sucks! Maybe this will be your month hun!

Oh I know.....you can't relax because you are trying to get pregnant, and no matter how hard you try you can't relax!


----------



## gumb69

i know what you mean claire.
then there are people who get pregnant and weren't planning on having a baby. it's just not fair.::hissy:

i'm sure you will get pregnant really soon x


----------



## claire99991

i think im deffo just going for the 3 sessions around ov, and im going to sleep on my side knees up a bit lets see if what snuggle did will work for us lol


----------



## claire99991

my problem is i always need to wee after sex i dont know why but i carnt seem to sleep until ive been to loo


----------



## Conswayla M

Well, when I know we are going to :sex: pee like 10 times :rofl: before.

So this time I made sure I layed still on my side for an hour, and then I had to pee so bad that I had to go. And ...TMI....I plugged it with toilet paper so nothing would fall out and then quickly layed on my back with my bum up for a few minutes and then on to my stomach....I am hoping this side thing works too!! Cause Snuggle will be to thank !!


----------



## gumb69

haha ha that's funny because that's what i do with the tissue paper.


----------



## Conswayla M

gumb69 said:


> haha ha that's funny because that's what i do with the tissue paper.

That makes me feel so much better, I thought I was alone on that one haha!!


Well, I felt wet (sorry tmi) and I checked and I had a ton of ewcm, its a little watery, but snotty too! And it was coming out like crazy! I wonder if it was still from DH's :spermy: or what.....cause I am sure I O'd yesterday. CP is med/soft and yesterday it was high soft.....wonder why I would get so much ewcm today??!!


----------



## gumb69

any chance you can do it one more time tonight just to be sure.
it probably is:spermy:

i only had 1 wet day this month which is why i decided to use the clear blue kit, other than that i wouldn't have known i was ovulating, normally i would know.
then again the more i think about i have been a bit ratty the last few days.


----------



## Conswayla M

O time confuses me like crazy. I had the O pains, the ewcm and a high soft cervix so I thought.....yeah I am Oing....and then today I get more EWCM! It could be some of DH's, cause I checked again and it was very wet, but mostly watery. I think we will give it another shot tonight just to be sure. I don't want to miss my chance! Its all so confusing.


----------



## Conswayla M

Stupid CM! Now its just really watery and wet, ewcm is gone WTF?? But I will still try again tonight.....if DH is up to it. It took a lot....and I mean a LOT of coaxing the other night.......and he was hurting real bad after...


----------



## claire99991

conswayala i think u have probs already OV when u thought u did and this is just the last of the EWCM and :spermy: another :sex: tonight wouldnt hurt though ;)


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks, I think so too. I have to stop overthinking averything already! When are you going to start :sex:


----------



## claire99991

got a few more nights :sleep: yet haha i think i will start around day 12. Hope i ov on time this month.


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: I am kind of feeling some pressure right now!! :) I hope things work out for you all!!

as for EWCM post ov, I did have some after what I think was ov too so not sure if it was delayed a bit than what ff is giving, but ewcm post ov just signals estrogen in the body and doesn't always mean ovulation. It's up to you, but they do say getting in another session of :sex: if you haven't had it in a few days is wise. That said, I think you are covered conswayla.


----------



## Conswayla M

Thanks!!
I feel that I am covered too, I am just not sure Dh will be up to it, and honestly I don't feel we need to.....I dunno why but I just don't. 
Well now I wait, and wait!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello ladies...sorry girls I kind of abandoned you all these passed few nights. 

Conswayla...I always plug myself with tissue paper..:laugh2:

Claire...I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo plz that OH's SA is normal :happydance: nothing stopping you now...you'll be more relaxed now since you know there is nothing wrong so pg will come sooner. :happydance:

Well, I haven't seen my sil since new years day and she still wasn't 12 weeks then. Well after trying to avoid her because I thought I'd be seething with the green eye monster because she was pg...I bumped into her in and hubby tonight and she is massive!!! Well bump very noticable...but since my sil is such a sweet girl...I couldn't be jealous of her. Her and hubby are so nice that we stood talking for ages. So got to get my ass over to hers next week as she is getting her 20 weeks scan.


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> Ok so there is the :spermy: there is the egg why is there no baby!? lol am i just being unlucky for 10 months am i trying to hard? if one more person says to me stop trying and it will happen ill kill them lol

That's FANTASTIC News !!
HAHA - Now all you have to do is just relax and stop trying so hard and it'll happen 
:rofl: (oh how sad is that - I made myself laugh!!)

Conswayla - sounds like you timed things just right.

And last month I'd put my hips up on a rolled up pillow (folded wasn't thick enough!) and stuffed a ball of toilet paper under my hips too. 
I then slept in my pants with a liner on.

But this month I've decided to sod the sheets and do nothing. 
I worried that the liner and paper might suck up the :spermy: !


----------



## cazd

Irish_eyes said:


> Well, I haven't seen my sil since new years day and she still wasn't 12 weeks then. Well after trying to avoid her because I thought I'd be seething with the green eye monster because she was pg...I bumped into her in and hubby tonight and she is massive!!! Well bump very noticable...but since my sil is such a sweet girl...I couldn't be jealous of her. Her and hubby are so nice that we stood talking for ages. So got to get my ass over to hers next week as she is getting her 20 weeks scan.

Its great that you're happy for your SIL.
My friend and her now 7 week old baby are doing fine but everytime I see them a little bit of excitement dwindles.
Its like they're having all the 'moments' and there'll be none left for me.... they're experiencing it all... and my expereince won't be so special 'cos I've seen it all before with them.
I kind of want to shut the world out and not see any babies 'till its my own!
Is that weird?

Oh - and talking about being looney tune.... I cried in Sainsburys last night.
God it was so embarassing...
We walked past a mum and her very young baby in a buggy. The baby had a little sick on its chin and she rushed round to it saying "oh... have you been sick darling?" 
I just burst into tears!


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't seen my sil since new years day and she still wasn't 12 weeks then. Well after trying to avoid her because I thought I'd be seething with the green eye monster because she was pg...I bumped into her in and hubby tonight and she is massive!!! Well bump very noticable...but since my sil is such a sweet girl...I couldn't be jealous of her. Her and hubby are so nice that we stood talking for ages. So got to get my ass over to hers next week as she is getting her 20 weeks scan.
> 
> Its great that you're happy for your SIL.
> My friend and her now 7 week old baby are doing fine but everytime I see them a little bit of excitement dwindles.
> Its like they're having all the 'moments' and there'll be none left for me.... they're experiencing it all... and my expereince won't be so special 'cos I've seen it all before with them.
> I kind of want to shut the world out and not see any babies 'till its my own!
> Is that weird?
> 
> Oh - and talking about being looney tune.... I cried in Sainsburys last night.
> God it was so embarassing...
> We walked past a mum and her very young baby in a buggy. The baby had a little sick on its chin and she rushed round to it saying "oh... have you been sick darling?"
> I just burst into tears!Click to expand...

No hun your are not being weird...I think that was what I was doing with my sil and her friend (who is about 22-23 weeks), I just wanted to shut myself away from them until I can say "I'm pg" too. But of course I couldn't dodge both of them...and I am also more aware of pg women...I see loads of them now!!!!


----------



## claire99991

will chat later of out to enjoy the sunshine, but can i just say im sooooooooooo bored of waiting for ovulation now :hissy:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire...I do think this is the hardest part of the cycle...I said this last month too. I know people hate the dreaded 2WW but I think you have something to keep you occupied...the symptoms spotting...the obsession of charting (well me anyway) and during the get down and dirty week before O...it the fun of chatting about it and the laughs you all get when I break my DHs winkie...:laugh2: 

Well, hope you have a nice time in the sunshine. xx


----------



## Conswayla M

It is so hard seeing other pregnant women, or people with babies! Our friends that had a baby we visited once, and I feel bad but its hard! And I said to her.....Your lucky it didn't take you long to get pregnant, and you know what she said???
"Well, kinda. It took 4 long WEEKS!! Oh you poor girl! Right, thats gotta be rough.

2 dpo today, and last night I felt my luteal phase cyst, so i know I didn't miss O.....other then that, this is borning.


----------



## jmac

Hello everybody, haven't been around for a while as seem to have got out of cycle sync with you gals given my (increasingly) long cycles.

I'm completely confused today as I am now on CD35 (normal cycle 30 days, 32 last month) and up until today have felt completely and utterly pg - no PMT this month, nipples that have taken on their own life, aching (.)(.)s with stabby pains now and again, feeling sick, v thirsty - all convincingly like how I felt when pg in 2007.

So, with all this in mind I did a CB digi on Wednesday (CD31) which was -ve but I was still completely and utterly convinced. Have been having v mild cramps and funny sort of dragging abdo pain but again, was convinced this was all positive and that over the course of the next week or so I'd get my BFP.

Anyway, I go to the loo about an hour ago and there's pinkish sort of blood on the loo paper. Went back ten minutes later and there's more. Have rooted myself to sofa since for fear of going back again. Keep prodding (.)(.)s to check they're still sore as normally this pain vanishes minute AF arrives - think they are.

Does anyone have any clue as to what might be going on? Don't know whether I have just totally and utterly misread signs/gut instinct and am having a blip of a month or whether things were okay and are going wrong or whether I am right and this is just a little quirk of it all.

Feel like I'm going mad!!!


----------



## snugglebot

jmac, you may want to consider temping if you want to avoid the stress. I had this happen to me a few times this winter, where my cycle was delayed off my average of 29 days and I felt convincingly pregnant. After I started temping, I realized travel and stress could delay my ovulation and therefore, my AF. Temps show you when you ovulation, then count your luteal phase, and predict your AF. In this case your O may have been delayed this month - hence why you are late. The other options was you were very early pregnant, and if you were temping, your temps would have stayed high for two or three days past your luteal phase and then started dropping and then the :witch: which would show an early miscarriage. 

Unfortunately we can't look back now. But I am VERY sorry the :witch: got you. It is the worst disappointment in the world.


----------



## jmac

Thanks Snugglebot. Think you're right about temping - I have purposefully tried to avoid temping and ov kits etc to try and keep things as 'natural' and relaxed as poss as I'm an obsessive when I start (but then you might have kind of guess that by now and I guess we're all the same hence why we're here...lol...).

Feel like time is marching on and I need to be doing more so I think I'll make my way to Boots tomorrow for a thermometer and a load of sticks to pee on.

Starting to feel less disappointed and upset now and get my head focussed on this being CD1...again...


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi jmac I would recommed ordering opks on the net the ICs ones...you would be out of a fortune buying them from Boots...I did however get my thermo from Boots with a booklet to record my temps in...however I am using FF to record them so if you want a cheaper thermo why not visit BabyMad on ebay or they do have their own website. They probably have an offer on opks and thermo together. They also deliever quickly. However, the difference with the Boots and Babymad thermo is that Boots remembers you temp when you switch it off until the next temp you take. Quite hardy if you wake up sleepy and can't remember you temp. Babymad one does do that but I always seem to remember my temp even if I fall back to sleep. I had to get a new thermo because the batteries in my boots one was dying...and they say you can't replace the batteries.


----------



## Irish_eyes

oh if you need the link to Babymad...let me know


----------



## claire99991

jmac, sorry it sounds like :witch: on the way xx i would recommend getitng sum opk tests of ebay as sumtimes if i ovulate a day or 2 late i know not to get excited when my period is a day or 2 late as well and it helps me know when im 'late' or expected to be cos i havent ever been late haha but i hope u know what i mean lol x


----------



## Conswayla M

Welcome back Jmac, sorry about the :witch: i wish it was easier then this but it isn't. I don't use opk's but I agree with the rest, if you are having some kind of irregular cycles, then they may be the best thing for you, or temping. Good Luck hun, start CD 1 and you can join us in getting those x-mas babies.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...how the form tonight. 

Well for those of you on this side of the world and who are already mums...Happy Mothers Day for tomorrow...are you doing anything nice?


----------



## claire99991

Well i think i have breakfast in bed after my lie in!! and then will see what happens, Hope OH has bought a card for my daughter to give me :)

x


----------



## cazd

Aw lovely... My OH brought me coffee + toast in bed and I'm not even a mummy yet!

We didn't have :sex: last night 'cos we were so tired - so we did it this morning instead - and I didn't want to get up in-case any dribbled out!


----------



## claire99991

cazd, so glad you got sum :sex: this morning instead wooooo!! nearly ovulation time for you!!

I got my card and breakfast in bed as well as flowers :)


----------



## samzi

holy s**t

um..

im not sure but

i think i see a BFP! faint..but there.

Eeek!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hi! Can I join in? My CD1 was march 7th, now CD16 of potentially erratic cycles, althou think am about to enter the dreaded 2WW from the OPK's I got today. 
FX'ed to everyone
:hug:


----------



## claire99991

samzi really oh mi gosh WOOOOOO how many days past ov are you? we all knew you were preggers anyway lol ;)

mum2bewaiting course you can join, i hope the 2ww isnt to stressful for you xxx


----------



## samzi

No idea on my dpo :lol: and :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

how is everyone. hi mum2bewaiting.

had a college reunion last night and i drank water all last night, all everyone asked was why are you drinking water. i was dying to say well i'm on my 2ww. so that they would shut up and never ask another woman again, but my OH just said tell them about the op i had. which was nearly worse as they all looked at me like i was some poor little puppy. i could just see it in their eyes, oh there they are struggling to conceive. then one of the group told me that they conceived on the first month of trying, not something your really want to hear.although i'm delighted they have a baby.

my scar is pretty sore today, so i'm feeling kinda grumpy so sorry guys.
hope you are all well. fabulous sunshine here so hopefully it will last.


----------



## cazd

Oh no! That's how I think people might see us - like we're failing!
Well its all over now - and well done for sticking to water and fronting it !

I've got a massive scar from when I had my ovary and 7 years on and I think its just about healed. Don't know how big yours is but the weird sensation of it being completely numb for weeks was so odd!


----------



## gumb69

cazd said:


> Oh no! That's how I think people might see us - like we're failing!
> Well its all over now - and well done for sticking to water and fronting it !
> 
> I've got a massive scar from when I had my ovary and 7 years on and I think its just about healed. Don't know how big yours is but the weird sensation of it being completely numb for weeks was so odd!

Thanks Cazd. 
my scar is pretty big it's the whole way across. i had another laparotomy 10yrs ago and i don't have any sensation just above the scar line.
hopefully the water will have helped me in the 2ww xx


----------



## claire99991

hiya gum69 so sorry your feeling so down, it will be worth it when you get your baby, how many moths u been trying?

i have a big scar right across bikini line from when i had ovary taken out as well and its weird cos around it feels tingly and a bit numb :(


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow Samzi!!! I am so excited for you, I hope you cn update us with good news!

Mothers Day is in May here, so nothing for me this month!!

3 dpo....and this is some boring stuff. My CP is still really high and soft, and my cm is still watery/snotty not as much as when I have O. I am hoping these are good signs! But then again, I am ONLY 3 dpo and symptom spotting at this point is pretty useless.


----------



## claire99991

conswayla im sooooo excited for you!!! i have a good feeling for you i want to see your BFP more than mine this month i think haha


----------



## gumb69

claire99991 said:


> hiya gum69 so sorry your feeling so down, it will be worth it when you get your baby, how many moths u been trying?
> 
> i have a big scar right across bikini line from when i had ovary taken out as well and its weird cos around it feels tingly and a bit numb :(

Hi Claire,

i'm feeing loads better today thanks. x we have ttc for 10 months i'm sure i'll be heading into our 11 month so. :rofl:
from now it's all PMA xx


----------



## samzi

well i tested this morning and got BFN :cry:

so confused,but maybe its too early. I bet yesterdays test was an evap :(


----------



## cazd

Well set up camp here with us for the next week and try not to test again 'till the 1st !!!
:rofl:


----------



## gumb69

samzi said:


> well i tested this morning and got BFN :cry:
> 
> so confused,but maybe its too early. I bet yesterdays test was an evap :(


i'm sure it was just too early, i doubt it was an evap line. you have been having symptoms. when is :witch: due. are you using those early prediction ones. this month i'm not going to test early. try and wait if you can, otherwise it's an emotional rollercoaster, easier said than done i know. x


----------



## claire99991

yea try and wait a few days hun, it doesnt mean your not pregnant.

Gumb69 same as me then 10 months hope your not waiting to much longer. xx

As for me i have a bit of ovary pain also my cervix is high soft and open. Surely i carnt be ovulating yet earliesti have ever felt it was day 13, My CM is sticky and creamy no EWCM yet.

Feel like just giving up this month anyway, my OH has a unbleivably busy week at work he is so overbooked its not even funny he will be home later every night and very stressed as well. :( i said to him last night we need to have lots of :sex: this week he just shrugged and said ill do my best. But this is how bad it is we havent done it since last ovulation! :( i try he isnt in the mood, he trys im not in the mood and i just know im not gonna be able to get anything this week, I might pee on a opk later and try tonight :(


----------



## samzi

Im going to test on wed, as i have a works do on the thurs and it will be exactly a week till AF due


----------



## Belle30

Hi ladies

Can I join in please? I'm after my Christmas baby too - and I have it on good authority that you are top girls in this thread! 
I'm 30, dh is 32, this is just our 2nd cycle ttc, we got pregnant in our first month ttc but I had a very early m/c at 5 weeks. No AF since, but I think she's about to show up...

Good luck to all of you - especially those who are testing very soon! xx


----------



## Belle30

PS I haven't got any scars. Well a small one on the back of my neck where I had a mole removed. Doesn't really count I guess!


----------



## gumb69

Belle30 said:


> PS I haven't got any scars. Well a small one on the back of my neck where I had a mole removed. Doesn't really count I guess!


Hi Belle 30, a scar is a scar so it counts. best of luck ttc. sorry about your m/c.


----------



## gumb69

claire99991 said:


> Feel like just giving up this month anyway, my OH has a unbleivably busy week at work he is so overbooked its not even funny he will be home later every night and very stressed as well. :( i said to him last night we need to have lots of :sex: this week he just shrugged and said ill do my best. But this is how bad it is we havent done it since last ovulation! :( i try he isnt in the mood, he trys im not in the mood and i just know im not gonna be able to get anything this week, I might pee on a opk later and try tonight :(

Don't give up Claire. Maybe pee on a stick just to put your mind at rest. otherwise you will be thinking that you are ov and that you are not having sex then you wil be getting annoyed at your OH. If you're not ov it will take the pressure off you a tiny bit. I 'm sure you will get some :sex: this week. If your OH is very stressed a bit of :sex: might help him. Make something up like you read a study and a man who is very sexual active performs better at work, something to do with releasing of hormones. It just might work. Best of luck !


----------



## claire99991

i peed on a opk it was neg there was a line but it was very faint. So no need to worry today. 

Welcome Belle nice to see you over here was just wondering about you before i logeed on here haha. Good luck for your xmas baby hun xxx


----------



## Belle30

Thanks Claire, and glad to hear you'll get an evening with no need for bd worry! I'm starting to realise what a strain this can have on people's relationships - we've only been at it a couple of months and already it's taking its toll! I hope when you do get your positive opk you're both feeling up for for some bd at the right time! 

I'm doing ok, but as I said I'm pretty sure AF is about to show, if not today or Weds then probably Saturday as I suspected in the first place. But at least that means we can try and time it better next cycle - hopefully ovulation day will go back to its normal place! I really hope she stays away till Saturday because then at least I'll hopefully be ovulating over easter weekend and dh will be around and not too tired as he won't be at work! 

Good luck xx


----------



## cazd

Hello Belle - We're pretty much in the same position - I'm 30, OH is 32 and we're in the middle of our 3rd cycle. So sorry to hear about your m/c though.

Best of luck for your easter egg :rofl:


----------



## Belle30

Thanks Cazd - yeah, gonna try to pop the easter egg out on time and hope it doesn't melt!! 

Snap then - I guess I would have just been into cycle 3 now if the m/c hadn't messed things up. You're not far away from us either - we're in Sussex


----------



## cazd

Well this was a lucky group last month with our friend Snugglebot getting her BFP.

Were you guys chatting last year too - have you seen many others go through to 1st tri?


----------



## Belle30

I only joined at the end of January, but I saw a few go through around the same time as me, and I think most of them are still there so were a bit luckier than me.


----------



## Belle30

Oh and yes, been chatting to Claire before as we were the same number of dpo when I joined


----------



## cazd

OOOh - gossip? Dammit - I miss all the fun!
No idea what happened there... Samzi - did you have something to do with this!!! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

me? :rofl:

no i didnt you cheeky moo :trouble:


----------



## cazd

My friend plays on the babycentre forum but I've never got the hang of it over there.
There are so many of us on BnB and its much more 'accessible'


----------



## claire99991

:hissy::hissy::hissy: oh mi god im so stressed ok this is been my afternoon anyone want a laugh?

Have day of work today so offered for my 1 year old nephew to come round and play with hollie for the day, also said i would do all my OH quotes and invoices and get them posted so does them all and run out of stamps so thought will pop to corner shop with the kids to get sum stamps and them sum sweets i put my nephew in my daughters old buggy cos he carnt walk yet (its a pink buggy but hey ho we are only going to corner shop it will be fine) so i grab my purse and of we go left my mobile at home and just put the front door on the latch. Is it windy where you girls are today? cos it bloody is here :hissy: and the door slams shut behind me Bollocks no key no mobile 2 kids and a pink buggy with a boy in it with no coat on :hissy: Since everyone has mobiles now there is no frigging phone box in site so i had to go and get the bus with the 2 kids and buggy no coats all the way to the town go into barclays bank and get the spare house key of my auntie and then all the way home again, on the way home there was a right loon on the bus he looked like he had sumthing up his jumper so i started panicking so after going thru town on the bus in rush hour with a loon on the bus i get of and go bk to the corner shop to get the stamps i origionally went out for and guess wot they dont even have any left :hissy::hissy: i swear im waiting for ant and dec to jump out on me or sumthing and say im on the telly..........hmmm i might laugh about it later!


----------



## Belle30

:rofl:


----------



## Belle30

:rofl: Omg Claire, sounds like the afternoon from hell! Ant and Dec would make it better though, wouldn't they? But look on the bright side - the loon on the bus didn't turn nasty, and you're home and dry now - except without the stamps! 

Not windy here - just rainy - but I haven't ventured out!


----------



## cazd

Ha! I've hidden a key for the front door in our back garden and its a real hassle to get into the back garden - but I've had to do it a few times!

I know what you mean about the weather - its so windy here. Poodles had to make do with a street walk this evening...


----------



## cazd

P.S. Buy stamps from Superdrug - they're on offer at the moment!


----------



## claire99991

our superdrug burnt down last week haha im really not having much luck am i, and yes ant and dec would make it all better haha


----------



## cazd

Oh No! - you really aren't having much luck with things at the moment are you.
Well roll on OV - is your ticker accurate - with 6 days 'till OV?
Have you calculated your prospective due date yet? 21st December?


----------



## Belle30

21st Dec would be a lovely due date (sigh!) 
Caz - wishing for a good strong egg for you tomorrow, and that you catch it x


----------



## cazd

Bah Humbug !

I'm still not feeling the Xmas spirit. If I make a baby this cycle I'll be keeping my legs well and truly crossed throughout the festive season.
Hmmm... avoid spicy food... anything else..... avoid OH ?!


----------



## cazd

Girls - you've got to check out Chris' journal.
I'm wetting myself laughing!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ve-journal-cycle-7-theres-theres-way-365.html


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...my claire you are not have a great day are you? Well it is very windy here too if that helps. 

I think I am going to start my bd session tonight...well you know me...

So bloody tired...I really could do with going to bed instead today. I am really busy in work this week again. We have a Board meeting on Wednesday night and a prepare all the budget reports for and at the same time its pay time too...yes I do the pay as well and there is just so much changes this month...not any easy month. Oh and on top of it all we are getting a new server so our emails are not working properly either so stressed. I really am not looking forward to working late on Wednesday night. Just as well I arrange bd around it rather on the night but I didn't do it intentionally...I actually forgot the late night this month.


----------



## samzi

evening ladies.

well i got my bb thermom so will start using that tomorrow!


----------



## claire99991

yes 21st december would be my due date but i have 0, zilch NOOOO PMA at all this month, OH isnt even in from work yet he left at 7am and today was his quiet day out of the 6 days he working this week...hmmmm. My ticker is accurate to a point i mean im meant to ov on day 14 but it doent always happen last month was day 15 month before was day 14 month before day 16 then month before day 13 it pleases itself TBH.

Irish lol u starting already? haha well i was gonna try get sum tonight but im in a stinking mood and so is he so i doubt it will happen lol


----------



## cazd

Ladies! Just turned my computer back on to tell you....
Don't know if you've seen it but channel 4 have a conception programme on tonight - I've missed it on 4 but its due to start at 10 on 4+1.
Looks like it might be worth a watch!

OH won't be in for another 2 hours so I'm off to make some horlicks and get my PJs on so I can watch it in bed.


----------



## Irish_eyes

while :sex: I hope? :laugh2:

DH is in the middle of fixing his bike!!! Waiting until we are going to bed before trying anything...this is what I call one for fun and getting those :spermy: wakened up so really its not for actual baby making...:laugh2:...well they have been dormant (sp) since last O!!!


----------



## claire99991

Cazd, i just downloaded channel 4 on demand to my laptop so i can watch that programme later lol, Irish i had exactly the same thought i might try and wake the :spermy: up as we havent had :sex: once since last ovulation how bad is that!!

Well my diet has gone tits up again, sum mini eggs fell into my basket at asda! damn it Start again tomorow :(


----------



## Belle30

Kinder bueno eggs keep jumping into my trolley - it must be a conspiracy. 

I watched it and had to ring dh and say I TOLD YOU SO! If it was a bloke in a white coat telling him we have to dtd every 2-3 days, and timing is everything, he'd believe them. But just because it's only me in my eeyore pyjamas, he just dismisses it as my obsession with internet 'research'. Tsk.


----------



## claire99991

belle - im actually gonna watch this with my OH as he reckons he has super sperm (HA!!) so i want him to see this programme


----------



## Irish_eyes

cazd said:


> Ladies! Just turned my computer back on to tell you....
> Don't know if you've seen it but channel 4 have a conception programme on tonight - I've missed it on 4 but its due to start at 10 on 4+1.
> Looks like it might be worth a watch!
> 
> OH won't be in for another 2 hours so I'm off to make some horlicks and get my PJs on so I can watch it in bed.

I watched this last night and thought it was really good...especially when they did the whole thing with humans as sperm...did you see that sperm knit? :laugh2: But it was a good programme and you actually don't realise what the sperm are against when they are in.


----------



## samzi

I didnt see it as i was dead to the world at half 9!


----------



## gumb69

morning.
i missed it as well. oh man. hopefully it will be repeated soon.


----------



## Phoebs

I watch it, it was really interesting, my hopefullness of a :bfp: is slipping away after seeing what those little sperms are up against, it's a wonder any make it at all!!!!

Tested last night and got a :bfn:.


----------



## gumb69

Phoebs said:


> I watch it, it was really interesting, my hopefullness of a :bfp: is slipping away after seeing what those little sperms are up against, it's a wonder any make it at all!!!!
> 
> Tested last night and got a :bfn:.

Best of luck Phoebs. I hope you get your :bfp::dust:


----------



## Belle30

Irish - I saw the knitting sperm! Well you know they've got time to kill in there. Unless it's fertile week, then they've barely got time to sneeze. 
Claire - they said that even in a really healthy man, only about 18% of his sperm are 'super' and the rest are lazy arses or have square heads or 17 tails or something. Or maybe more interested in knitting than egg-seeking. But I've made the strategic decision to conceal this fact from dh and just tell him instead that a very small selection of the male population - mainly plumbers - do indeed have 100% super sperm, but only if they come to bed at the exact moment their wife tells them to. Ha. Do you see what I'm up to there? 

Yeah I thought it was good, but it did kind of scare me about how difficult it is for them to get to the right place! But I guess me and dh have managed it once, which is comforting, even if it didn't have a happy ending this time.

Sorry about your BFN Phoebs. 

I'm 10dpo today (maybe, possibly, I think). I will not test. I will not test. AF due Saturday (maybe), so just gonna hang till then. Not feeling hopeful as I had backache at 10dpo last time and nothing this time. Boo.

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## claire99991

belle dont give up hope yet! i will leave the page open on his computer where u say plumbers have super sperm cos he is a plumber he will love it haha bless him

phoebs :( so sorry hun xxx

Irish did u awaken the :spermy:?? I did Whooo and u know what he said 'god ive missed this' yeyy! carnt complain when im pestering for rest of the week then eh! ha, took advice of snuggle slept on my side like in a ball omg its great where does it all go! i know TMI here but usally it runs straight bk out but when i got up this morning nothing? Its all been swallowed up haha will defo be sticking with this techique lol.

Conswayla where are you hun? x


----------



## Belle30

OK I'm trying this lying on my side business next time! 
I had a go at doing my chart on FF as I had a go at temping this month, and it's telling me I ovulated 2 days before I think I did. I suppose it can't be exact, and tbh my approach to temping isn't exactly consistent. 
Anyway I've just had an awful thought - suppose I didn't ovulate at all when I thought I did and I o'ed a week later instead? And we just gave up on the bd because I got it in my head that I'd definitely ovulated! And now AF might not show for another fortnight and I've missed my chance! Right she'd better show or I'm going to be really annoyed.


----------



## cazd

Oh No! - Did you track other symptoms too?
I think you just know when your bodys done though...

FF can be v frustrating when it moves your dates around like that.
Changing your temps and symptoms to see what happens to OV date is quite fun.

If you like add a link to FF in your signature and we'll all symptom spot with you!

Irish - best of luck with your meeting tomorrow. I'm just starting to close our books for March. But at least when I get things wrong I've only got myeslf to answer to!
Oh... and HMRC (submitted 07-08 employer returns last month + duplicated what they already had so they sent us a bill for £1000!) Fun Fun.

Claire - my theory on the missing :spermy: is that you sleep on your side and none comes out but over a few days it turns into V-snot!
Well at least that's what happened to me last week. ha!

I watched the great sperm race last night and loved it. I didn't know that older sperms when they decompose - kills off new sperm. Gonna make my OH replenish his stock every 3 days from now on!
Oooh - and love the bit about making sure you both enjoy it. Our sessions have been very clinical (well.. apart from this Sunday mornings :blush:) but hearing that he could produce 50% more :spermy: just by getting into it - Hmm... something to put into practice next month.

BTW... we didn't do it a 3rd time last night. He tried to be amorous but I just don't have the drive for it this cycle. I just want this one out of the way.
I'm going to carry on temping and symptom spotting this cycle but only for the extra info - ready for proper TTC again next month.


----------



## samzi

:hugs: hun


----------



## Belle30

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/267b3d
Here it is. Is it an ok one?
I check cm every day but haven't recorded it so didn't put it on my chart. TBH this month (tmi warning) it seems to have been constantly creamy and stretchy at once, if that makes sense i.e. stretchy, but not thin or transparent! Have also had a go a cp checking - but it seems to change all the time. 

Yeah Caz, I told dh the same - got to replenish stocks every three days (with or without my help!) or he'll kill off all the good ones! 

Sounds like you've got something to occupy you though what with end of year accounts!
Irish - good luck for meeting. 
And talking of work I'd better get on...


----------



## gumb69

i had no idea about the fertility friend website i'm going to look at it now. you guys are a wealth of information.


----------



## claire99991

i have looked at the FF friend website but its not free is it? TBH i just carnt be arsed to temp im pretty sure i know when i ov cos i get ov pains and pos opk cm and cp all run into it. 

Cazd i dont care if it turns into V snot haha hopefully it gives it pleanty of time to do whats its gotta do my staying up there haha.

Belle why dont u try using opk tests? its great fun i love to see them going positive sad eh but its nice to know you can get a positive on at least one test.

Cazd your really not into it this month are you! lol your so gonna get tht xmas baby cos you dont really want it this month ;)


----------



## samzi

If you dont want it this month Caz, can i have it? :rofl:


----------



## Belle30

claire99991 said:


> i have looked at the FF friend website but its not free is it? TBH i just carnt be arsed to temp im pretty sure i know when i ov cos i get ov pains and pos opk cm and cp all run into it.
> 
> Belle why dont u try using opk tests? its great fun i love to see them going positive sad eh but its nice to know you can get a positive on at least one test.

Yeah it is free to do the basic stuff, there's a charge for 'VIP membership' which gives you access to more bits and pieces - but I wouldn't pay for anything I can do with a pen and paper! I don't really know why i started temping - well really just to see if I ovulated this month after m/c I guess. I always get ov pain and cm too, but signs have been all over the place the last couple of weeks. Temp chart just gives me something else to obsess over! 

Tried opks first month, never got a positive but got a BFP! Then this month I tried again and got a strong positive - but think it was a false one as that was nearly 3 weeks ago and no sign of AF yet, and don't think I'm preg. Mind you, I've only tested once and that was a week ago.... but NO! I will not test, unless AF doesn't show on saturday.


----------



## cazd

I see what you mean about the temps being a bit... erm... erratic!
Stick with it though... that upturn at the end is a good sign.

and yup... I'm not really into the whole Xmas thing. Got myself into a right mess this morning being all angry at my OH for blackmailing me into TTC this month.
But then... I have a habit of spoiling everything that's good - its not deliberate - my heads just wired that way. "Oh... you bought us tickets to a rock concert"... "Oh its all ruined now 'cos we're too far to the front and its too loud... i hate this... wish we'd never come" type mentality.


----------



## cazd

.
 



Attached Files:







bah humbug.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## claire99991

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

cazd your funny, im so the opposite i love xmas!!!


----------



## samzi

Cant wait to get home from work, im so fed up today!!


----------



## cazd

I suppose it wouldn't be so bad really.
We're hoping to make Xmas a very special time for our children. Both of us have jerry springer families and our memories of childhood xmases are pretty bad.
Its strange... ever since Snuggle talked about how she's feeling about being PG - its made me more aware of what it might actually be like to get a BFP. 
I was all moody this morning that a BFP this month would be the worst thing ever.. and I wouldn't be excited. 
But I'm trying to put that out of my mind and get some 2WW PMA going.

Been thinking about that programme -Can't believe that so few :spermy: actually make it to the egg. Well... if its happened... its happened. :witch: is due 7th April... exactly 2 weeks to go!


----------



## cazd

samzi said:


> Cant wait to get home from work, im so fed up today!!

Yeah I haven't been motivated today. Got the books done but that's it really. 
Just waiting for the freecycler to go (he's collecting wood from our garden) and then I can walk the Poodles....


----------



## Belle30

:rofl:Caz - Jerry Springer families! Sorry - I shouldn't laugh cos maybe it's not that funny for you! But I like the comparison...

I think that you probably start really enjoying Christmas again when children come along - my dh always moans every year that it doesn't feel like Christmas and he wishes he could get excited again like he did when he was 6!

I've just remembered something really weird - 7th April was the date of my very first AF ever! How sad is it to remember that???

I'm getting more and more sure by the hour that AF is on her way. One particular thing - and another tmi warning - is that discharge has a kind of metallic smell like it usually does just before AF. Mmmm nice. And cp is getting lower, although I am a novice with that one. Won't be surprised if she turns up before Saturday. Oh well - at least it means I might bet getting back to normal and will hopefully be ovulating again in a couple of weeks.

plleeeeurrrggghhhhh

xxx


----------



## claire99991

Belle well at least if :witch: does show this week you can start a fresh month and get bk into the swing of things x

samzi hope your feeling better hun

Cazd ooo im so looking forward to watching that programme now i just carnt seem to find a hour free to do it, haha

Day 1 bk on my diet and im impressed with myself ive done really well had 20.5 points out of the 22 im allowed (weight watchers) and i feel motivated, my OH whinged loads cos i made chicken and rice for tea he said it was like eating cardboard so he is sulking now haha.


----------



## Belle30

Yeah, thanks Claire - just having a sulk really! Well done on the WW front. Have you heard about that recent study or whatever it was that says that children are more likely to eat vegetables if you call them 'power peas' and 'x-ray carrots' etc? Maybe you should tell you oh he's eating 'rampant rice' and 'super sperm salad' - can't think of one for chicken but if I do I'll let you know!

Samzi are you feeling less fed up now you're home?


----------



## gumb69

Belle that's funny. "rampant rice" "super sperm salad"
i've just tried to get a ticker so hopefully it looks ok.


----------



## gumb69

um nope. didn't work.


----------



## claire99991

gumb try copying and pasting the other link in the 2nd box down rather than the full size ticker one


----------



## Belle30

Oh but it's quite pretty anyway. I like the PDwo0.png bit. Try and say it - sounds a bit rude


----------



## gumb69

Yay:happydance: Thanks Claire


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies...well claire no wakening of the :spermy: last night because I was tired and by the time DH was finished fixing his bike it was 1am...maybe give it ago tonight...I am more intrigued about these :spermy: disappearing overnight...I really have to try this and more looking forward to experiencing this than anything. :laugh2:

Caz...we haven't even looked at closing the our books yet. Well everything is as much update as I can think and then the dreaded auditors come in during the summer months...puts a dampener on summer.


----------



## claire99991

Irish you need to try it, its great do the deed then roll straight over curl up with your knees up and sleep on your side and it all gets swollowed up! haha


----------



## Henrica80

Hi ladies, im on CD 15 today, cycle=28, so definitely will be Christmas baby, im here to join the thread and to wish you all BFP.


----------



## claire99991

henrica welcome and good luck for your xmas BFP!!


----------



## fluffy

Hey, CD15 for me too!!! I dont temp or anything so am just going by cm, and dtd every other day just in case!

Good luck to all!


----------



## claire99991

good luck fluffy x


----------



## cazd

Henrica80 said:


> Hi ladies, im on CD 15 today, cycle=28, so definitely will be Christmas baby, im here to join the thread and to wish you all BFP.

Hi there! Do you mean your cycles usually 28 days? TTC for over 2 years would probably send me crazy!

Well ladies... I'm back with some annoyingly chipper PMA.
Yup - 2dpo and convinced I'm pg (just like I was last cycle!)

Except I can't shake this dizziness - I've been quite unstable on my feet since I got up this morning. Strange really since my temps aren't sky high like snuggles were, and my CM has pretty much dried up.


----------



## claire99991

:yipee: your up the duff i can feel it in my bones lol


----------



## Henrica80

Goodluck fluffy, we can be cycle [email protected] CAZD yea, my cycle is 28 days and its my first ttc....Goodluck to all of you


----------



## samzi

goodluck hunny :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

fingers crossed or should i say legs crossed for you Cazd.
keep us updated with the symptoms.

Has anyone heard from Conswayla?


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> :yipee: your up the duff i can feel it in my bones lol

Thanks! I'm obsessing over CM now - desperate to see yellow v-snot everytime I go to the loo :rofl:


----------



## cazd

gumb69 said:


> Has anyone heard from Conswayla?

Hmm... She hasn't been around recently... anyone know?


----------



## claire99991

no i was wondering where she was as well hope all is ok for her.

ok well another very negative opk tonight i thought there might have been a little sumthing there since im getting a bit close to day 14 but no nothing. :hissy: and i had a thought i hope the drastic change in diet (ive gone to 1500 cals a day) and lots of excersice doesnt stop ovulation this month :(


----------



## gumb69

am sure you will get a postive tomorrow Claire. 
how much exercise are you doing? hope your not exercising like a lunatic.


----------



## claire99991

well i walked for a hour yesterday it was a brisk walk with my daughter in her buggy and i did 2 hours of walking today again brisk. Going to the gym tomoz will do 40 min of out of breath cardio and 20 min of weights and on friday probs around 2 hours walk with a friend. xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...whats the craic?

Well...I did the sleeping with :spermy: in last night...what a strange feeling. I mean I was needing the loo afterwards and I just had to forget it and try and fall asleep. But it did stay in until I got up for go to the loo for the second time this morning. :laugh2: 

I'm not going to start my opks until Friday...couldn't be bother seeing a negative on an opk so I know I wouldn't O until CD15/16.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I hope Conswayla is ok..


----------



## claire99991

i hope conswayla is ok to ...:(

I am pretty sick of seing neg opk as well but you know me i just love to pee on sumthing,...ha


----------



## claire99991

i just watched the grest sperm race on channel 4 catch up, oh mi god i feel sorry for the little :spermy:

oh but can i just say i knew from the start of the programme the man with the glasses on who was pretending to be the sperm i knew it was going to be him who got there! haha


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## cazd

Ha!

I was convinced it'd be the woman with the eyes... do you know which one I mean... blonde hair - in almost all the shots!

Claire... I'm done with OPKs now. The past 2 cycles I've just had very faint lines. OK so seeing a positive one is just fab - but too many negs is just annoying.


----------



## Belle30

Morning girls,
Just checking in quickly as mega busy this week. 
Claire - glad you enjoyed sperm race - I must admit I didn't pick a favourite to put my money on - but if in doubt, always go for the one with specs.... !!

As for opks - I mentioned before that the cycle i got my BFP I didn't get a proper positive, and this month I had a false positive (well ok the LH might have been there, but I didn't ovulate until over a week later!) They lie! I'll try again with them next cycle, but will give them up if they keep messing me around. 
BTW, what brand do you use? I used ICs the first month (probably a bad idea anyway), and then superdrug's own after that - but was always getting some sort of line on them so it was hard to decide what I was looking at sometimes. 

Well my temperature shot down to the coverline this morning and I got a fairly good sleep, so I guess that witch is on her way to visit. But at least she's held off till now, which means that I'll hopefully be o'ing over Easter weekend when dh can't get away!! I'm a bit sad tho, because I was having all kinds of symptoms, or at least I thought i was.... :(

Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## ThatGirl

im on same cycle day as u :D x


----------



## claire99991

aww belle dont give up just yet hun, i use IC's as well i refuse to spend loads.

I got loads of globs of EWCM today wooooo and cervix is high soft and very open! hope i get sum kind of line on a opk tonight but if not im thinking i should just BD anyway cos all the other signs are there.


----------



## Belle30

Yeah Claire go for it! Globs is good!
Well I don't know what's going on with me - I've been getting back cramps all day like AF should be flooding, but no signs of her. I wish she'd bloody hurry up - no pun intended!

xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey ladies!
Sorry I haven't been around, I had to rush out of town for a few days, and couldn't get access to the internet! But I am back and I was thinking about how you all were doing. The good thing with being out of town and being extremly busy was that half of this 2ww is over and I didn't even notice! I am 7 dpo today. CM hasn't dried up, its creamy and (tmi) thick! 
This morning I feel awful, I have had very little sleep and not enough big full meals, and I feel like I am about to be sick. I have bad pains in my stomach. Feels like I haven't eaten for days and my stomach is killing. I know it probably has nothing to do with anything....just from my trip. Anyway I read through 7 pages of posts!!
So glad to see you (well most of you) past O now, and the others getting their :spermy: I still have great PMA this month. I do have a feeling of doubt in the back of my mind, but I am pushing it aside and enjoying the good PMA while it lasts....I don't get it very often.

:dust:


----------



## fluffy

Henrica80 said:


> Goodluck fluffy, we can be cycle [email protected] CAZD yea, my cycle is 28 days and its my first ttc....Goodluck to all of you

Yeah we can be be impatient together!!! As your cycle is 28 days i take it you have O'd how many dpo are you? 
I am new to this and am not sure when/if i have o'd yet i am thinking not yet as my last cycle was quite long and i havent had much ewcm,but i am bding every other day just in case...dont want to miss the boat!!!!

Lets hope this is a lucky cycle!!!!!


----------



## gumb69

oh my god Conswayla, i'm getting v excited for you. Do you normally feel like this before :witch:
at least the trip took your mind off the dreaded 2ww. i'm sending you some good look dust just in case.:dust:

i'm kinda worried i think i might have done myself serious damage after :sex:
seeing as we dtd only 10 days after my op. I blame the smiley face on the clear blue digital stick. It felt like such a waste of a cycle not too dtd. We only dtd once as it was too sore, but :witch: is coming in 7 days, and i've a feeling i did damage. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:hissy:
enough about me. i've everything crossed for you.

Ladies that are getting ready to ov. best of luck making those christmas babies. xxxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

I don't normally feel like this before :witch: but, I do think it has something to do with my trip and being tired as well. My stomach just feels like it is mad at me haha.
But the *thick* white/yellow cm is different. I usually have some CM in the 2ww...but it is never like this. It prob means nothing.

I hope you didn't hurt anything Gum!! Make sure you take it easy....my and my DH only got one :sex: session in this month too.......so we will see!


----------



## cazd

Hoorah for globular CM !!!!

I've got tonnes too - feels like the :witch: is here.
Oooh - I know you're so keen on having an Xmas baby so hope the 2ww stretches out to 3 and then a BFP!!!

Well... sounds like you had a 'minimal' month too - we only did it twice.
Irish and Claire - are you going to be rampant rabbits this time round? HA!!!
Gumb did it once 'cos itd be rude not to... but what about you other ladies?


----------



## Conswayla M

I can't tell if this CM is normal or not. I know the white thick stuff isn't normal for me to get this much of. The yellowish is, and some snotty is.....but this is just different. Could be from traveling you never know. I just hope I can get it this month and you too Cazd!! I think tomorrow (after I get some rest) I will probably feel more normal and be able to symptom spot better! Hahaha, so much for not symptom spotting, thats what keeps me going month to month. And the months I didn't ss I was so bored LOL


----------



## claire99991

OOOOO conswayla im very excited for you!!! and im glad your back :)

As for me, cp still very high soft and open (everything feels very soft and wet in there TMI i am sorry haha) and opk has got a line whoooo its not a positive though but its not very far of!! so im thinking i need to get sum :spermy: tonight what dya think girlies? also preeseed or no preeseed what do you think??


----------



## gumb69

Does anyone ever look on the BFP announcements? i was looking on them. I'm delighted for all the ladies who get to post. But now i want throw a strop. i wanna post on that forum. i've decided i'm not going to look at it until i can post on it. boo hoo.


----------



## claire99991

no gumb i never venture over there, it just annoys me to much lol xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Looking good Claire, when did you :sex: last? maybe give it a day in between so that you aren't getting too much. I would do without preseed if you have a fair amount of ewcm. If not, then use it.

Gumb~ I was obsessed with the Pregnancy test gallery and the bfp announcment board for a while, and the more I read it, the more it made me sad that I wasn't getting it. So I have stopped until I get mine. I am so happy for all the ladies that are getting theirs, but its just hard when there are so many, and we are still left here.


----------



## claire99991

ok well OH has gone in a stinking mood cos of the wine he either gets happy and silly are moody and a arsehole, well the arsehole has appeared and i dont feel like going anywhere near him, so i dont think ill be getting any :sex: tonight now, Monday was the last time which wont be still alive by now anyway.


----------



## Conswayla M

That sucks Claire. You still have some time though, so maybe in the morning or tomorrow? Or offer OH a cup of coffee and a massage?

Thats too bad he is being a :devil: Hopefully you can get some :spermy: soon!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well ladies nothing to report here...still waiting. I am going to started the POAS addiction tomorrow and I dread it! :laugh2: DH is not going to give his :spermy: until he goes to bed...thats his rules...:laugh2: But he got a few bevvies tonight so god only know when he plans to go to bed...I'll be well sleeping by then but not going to get too annoyed just catch up tomorrow....no rampant rabbit this month caz. 

Also when to the docs tonight but you can have a look at my journal for the update on that. 

Nice to see you back Conswayla. :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Morning girls. Sorry that there hasn't been more action in the bedroom this time round. Beset of luck for an 'active' weekend xxx


----------



## Belle30

Morning girls - :witch: got me first thing this morning, just as I was hopping into the bathroom about to succumb to a HPT - so maybe she has some compassion after all and didn't want me to waste it. It was a bit stupid of me to be thinking of testing on the day/day before I thought AF would come anyway.

But trying to look on the bright side - this is only 6 days after she would have been due had the m/c not messed up my cycle - so I feel quite lucky that my body is not messing me about too much.

Claire - hope his mood has calmed down a bit.
Irish - my dh has a :spermy: at bedtime only rule as well! I've managed to persuade him to break it a couple of times, but it just puts him in a bad mood which winds me up, so I've decided it's just not worth it! He gets his own version of pre-ovulation tension. 

Conswayla and Gumb - I'm keeping away from the BFP section, and also from 1st tri as well - I did keep looking at it for a while to keep up with the other girls that went over about the same time as me - I was pleased for them but then it made me a bit sad too. They're all around 10 weeks now and that should have been me too ... :(
Conswayla - good luck with the symptom spotting!

Oh, a quick and purely hypothetical question... if one were to accidentally put one's bb thermometer through a 60 degree wash with with bedsheets, do you think it might still work afterwards??


----------



## claire99991

Belle haha at the 'hypothetical question' hmmm no im thinking probs not, sorry :witch: got you now you can start a fresh new cycle where you know where your at! xxx

Well i got sum :spermy: last night i just made him a coffee and sobered him up didnt lie on my side to sleep though cos i want comfy and i didnt put my legs in the air either just fell asleep, oh and was at the loo having a wee a hour later but hoping that hour had enough time to get them swimming along. Session 2/3 tonight no rampant :sex: for me this month just the 3 sessions and thats it it works or it doesnt....i was up all night with my daughter last night she was just crying and whinging all night long this started at 3am so i just sat there at 4am and thought omg can i really do all this again, the sleep deprevation is just awful.


----------



## claire99991

oh and i expect to ov tomorow not 2 days time like my ticker says but who knows what my body has in store for me this month it changes ov day every month lol


----------



## Belle30

Claire - good you sobered him up and got some :spermy:! I'm sure an hour's enough for them to get well on their way.... any of them that hasn't made it in the right direction in an hour is one of those lazy arses anyway. Or too busy knitting. 
Hope your little girl is feeling a bit happier this morning - or at least has worn herself out so you can get a good night's sleep tonight (after session number 3!)

OK mystery of the disappearing thermometer... The washing load finished and I shook it all out and nowhere to be seen. Can't find it anywhere in the bedroom either. Or in the quilt cover that I haven't washed yet. It was definitely in the bed this morning (I sleep with it when dh is away haha!)

My new bathroom is being delivered today! Woo! But dh can't install it until he has time off over easter - but i guess I can go in the garage and admire it wrapped in its plastic. xx


----------



## claire99991

oooo your new bathroom eh! nice yes u can stand and admire it haha. You might have to get yourself a new bbt thermometer.

its session 2 tonight (monday was just for fun really ha)


----------



## Conswayla M

Claire~ Glad you got some :spermy: last night, sorry that you ended up being up all night. It drains you thats for sure. Anytime DS is like that I think....can I really do this again? 

Belle~ Sorry about the :witch:, the good thing is that you got her, and you know you are ovualting again and getting back on track. Best to stay away from the other posts. I am sorry about your mc. I have heard of many women getting pregnant very shortly after it, so hopefully!!

8dpo today. I had super painful stomach pains last night after dinner, I looked at my stomach and it was pertruding out! And mt stomach muscles were tightening so bad. But I think it was just from the food I have been eating, I do have IBS. Other then that nothing feels differents. ( . )( . )'s are sore a bit today, nips started last night. Got some :sex: this morning, so I am not sure what my CM is like :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

:happydance: conswayla oooo carnt wait till u test, will u be a good girl and wait till :witch: late??


----------



## gumb69

Belle - sorry to hear :witch: cane, but am glad your body is getting back to normal. hopefully next month is your month. 

Claire- best of luck for tonight. 

Conswayla, it's all sounding very promising for you, i can hardly wait for you.

i hope the missing thermometer turns up.!


----------



## Conswayla M

I will not test until I am at least 5-6 days late, so 19-20dpo....I have to make that deal with myself again that I will never see a :bfn: again!!


----------



## claire99991

Conswayla M said:


> I will not test until I am at least 5-6 days late, so 19-20dpo....I have to make that deal with myself again that I will never see a :bfn: again!!

yea i think thats a good idea, what with you testing late and me testing early (probs u know me lol) we might get our :bfp: on the same day :happydance:


----------



## gumb69

what pg tests do you use to test early. First Response/Clear Blue?
Can you really test 5 days before AF is due. i used to test that early but all i ever got was :bfn: which was so disheartening. Then again when your not pregnant your bound to get :bfn:

I think i'm going to be the same as Conswayla and try and hold out. But i reckon :witch: is coming, so maybe there is no point in wasting a test. :hissy:

are you having any more symptoms Conswayla/Samzi?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...claire is that hollie as a wee baby? She is gorgeous hun. 

Hey Conswayla definately wait until your late...I am not going to buy any tests until I know I am late...actually if spotting doesn't show when it is meant too then I may get a little excited.


----------



## Conswayla M

Yes we will! Cazd will be there too, should be around the same day as well!


----------



## Conswayla M

I guess there will be a few of us getting our :bfp: around the same day!!

No symptoms really. Symptom spotting sucks when you have no symptoms to spot!!!

I am tired, CM isn't there as much, I am not dry but not having the loads of it I was having the other day. Only time will tell!


----------



## claire99991

:hissy: my opk is not even positive yet so i wont be ovulating tomorow why does my body change ov day every month its so hard! ok the opk is like 70% the control line deffo more than yesterday but not positive. Im thinking i should still BD i might just do it every night until the line goes bk down cos i really really want xmas baby, i just wanted to ov tomorow to get it out the way also not to put OH under to much pressure, but i just said to him leave it tonight if u want and he said no he wants to so i dunno wat to do


----------



## claire99991

oh and yea irish thats holz as a baby x


----------



## gumb69

claire maybe dtd tonight, seeing as you said Monday was the last time you did it.
i'm off to bed now so sleep well all and i'll be in touch tomorrow. xx


----------



## claire99991

ok well held my wee for couple of hours with no drinking and opk was loads darker its now 90% as strong as the control line to deffo gonna get sum :spermy: tonight :)


----------



## Conswayla M

Claire, I would :sex: tonight just incase. You may get the dark line tomorrow, and then that way you will be set. Best to do it anyway! I hope it gets darker for you, do you have ewcm? Then those :spermy: can live a while in there.


----------



## claire99991

i dunno if its EWCM or :spermy: ledt overs there is globs of stretchy stuff but its not all clear so could be a mixture of both haha


----------



## Irish_eyes

Claire you opk will probably be positive tomorrow...it might even be positive in a couple of hours so I would definately get some :spermy: tonight.


----------



## Conswayla M

Hehe! Probably both, sounds like it is good cm though, I would get :sex: :sex:! I know it is frusterating, you just want O to be over with so you can get past that part. I hate it too, more then the 2ww. Well....this 2ww is driving me stupid crazy!! i can't stop thinking about it. I am glad its just about the weekend, where I can keep busy with my family and not think about it.


----------



## claire99991

yea its very stressful i just want to get into the 2ww knowing ive done enough, and cost my ov day changes every month it is hard to catch. I havent had any twinges or anything in my ovary at all yet which makes me think its a couple of days away still, ahhhh well ill just keep :sex: i guess


----------



## heavenly

Hi everyone. Its CD9 for me now and we are :sex: like crazy. Had a look on mymonthlycycles and it predicts 22 December if we get lucky. What a fab Christmas pressie. Good luck to all you lovely ladies. xxxx


----------



## claire99991

good luck heavanly


:hissy: ok another tantrum this morning i hate fertile week!! Ok got sum :sex: last night today my opk is lighter than yesterday (WTF) so am i not going to ovulate this month or have i ovulated already, i can vaguly remember being in pain early hours of this morning with strong ov pains and i thought i might get sum painkillers then next thing i woke up this morning with niggles but nothing more, so was i dreaming or did i ovulate thru the night! ARGH well i know your not meant to do opk in the morning maybe thats why..hmmm well ill do another one this night and compare it to see if i can work things out.


----------



## gumb69

Hi Ladies,

Well i'm officially out of the running for the Christmas Baby. I started spotting today.:hissy: I really hope you all get your christmas :baby
so it's back to another month of ttc. :cry:


----------



## gumb69

do another test tonight.


----------



## claire99991

gumb69 awwww no im so sorry :( isnt it pretty early to spot though? day 21? couldnt it be implantation


----------



## gumb69

claire99991 said:


> gumb69 awwww no im so sorry :( isnt it pretty early to spot though? day 21? couldnt it be implantation

aHHHHHHHHHH. now i'm confused. 
no i definately think:witch: is coming.
no sore boobs. no yellow lumpy CM or whatever it is. plus probably tmi but i always get a little spot on my chin around the time when :witch: comes, and this morning, yep, you guessed it a little spot on my chin. :hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy: :witch: is coming and there is no god damn stopping her.


----------



## cazd

Oh no! Stupid :witch: - its such a horrid thing when you just know shes on her way.
:hug:

Claire... sounds like your timings perfect! Get it now and again in a couple of days and you'll be asking santa for pampers!!!

Conswayla - I'm lacking symptoms too - its annoying 'cos it makes the 2ww seem like forever! 

Sorry I won't be joining you with your :bfp: this time round....
I've just updated my journal with a tonne of PMA for cycle 4.
I'm full of renewed vigour for TTC and can't wait to put CD1 in the diary... :yipee:


----------



## Belle30

Claire - well at least you got some bd so if you did ovulate in the middle of the night that's great timing! I am still deeply suspicious of those OPKs.... but hope you work out where you are!

Gumb - sorry to hear of :witch: impending visit - if you're sure she's on her way then grab some of Caz' renewed vigour - that's what I'm doing! Still a bit sad and I think I will be until AF buggers off again - but it's kind of comforting to think yeah! CD2 already! Looking forward to feeling those ovary twinges again, hopefully at my usual time this month.
And Caz - if you're sure about the lack of BFP, then you've def got the right attitude for forthcoming CD1!

Conswayla - hope you're having fun this weekend and managing not to think about symptoms etc (in fact, I hope you're not reading this, for that very reason!)

Heavenly - hope all the bd pays off this month!

Found my thermometer! Was wrapped up in a heap of bedding, waiting to be washed. It's all drama in this house, don't you know.


----------



## gumb69

thanks for all the kind words.

Cazd, you never know. do you have 10 days till testing, is your ticker correct?

Belle, glad you found your thermometer

Claire, i agree, i reckon you have covered yourself. 

Irish Eyes where are you in your cycle?

Ok so it's PMA all the way. Roll on Cycle 11. xx


----------



## claire99991

gumb69, do you normally spot so early hun? 

Irish how u getting on with ya BDing

cazd i still think u have a great chance this month even if you dont want it lol

Conswayla hope ur having a nice wkend and keeping your mind of the symptoms xx

belle yea day 2 already it will go quickly before u know it, it will be time to get busy :sex:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Ladies my BDing is zlinch...had a massive arguement with DH last night and of course all this ttc was brought up too...he is not going for his SA...everything is so chemical...did I ask if he wanted a kid...blah blah. We are talking now but to be honest I am not holding my breath for bding or a xmas baby now. I am due to O on Tuesday and I have had zlinch :sex:.


----------



## claire99991

Awww Irish im so sorry, men can be so stubborn and hurtful, it took me ages for my OH to get his SA i think they get scared that there could be a problem with there 'super sperm' im so sorry hope you work things out and manage to get sum before ov, remember you only need 1 xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Gumb, its early for :witch: isn't it? Maybe its implantation! I am sorry if it is :witch: though :cry:

Irish, sorry things are not going that great for you right now hopefully you will be able to have some make-up :sex:!

Cazd hun, your not out yet!

Well I snuck on here cause I can`t stay away....9dpo and my back is aching a bit, 
( . ) ( . )`s are def sore now, and last night my moods starting swinging....all very normal for this time of the month! I think that I may just be out....CM has pretty much dried up some, there were loads of it up until 7dpo and then 8dpo it stopped. No cramping nothing out of the norm. Oh well....


----------



## claire99991

Conswayla M said:


> Gumb, its early for :witch: isn't it? Maybe its implantation! I am sorry if it is :witch: though :cry:
> 
> Irish, sorry things are not going that great for you right now hopefully you will be able to have some make-up :sex:!
> 
> Cazd hun, your not out yet!
> 
> Well I snuck on here cause I can`t stay away....9dpo and my back is aching a bit,
> ( . ) ( . )`s are def sore now, and last night my moods starting swinging....all very normal for this time of the month! I think that I may just be out....CM has pretty much dried up some, there were loads of it up until 7dpo and then 8dpo it stopped. No cramping nothing out of the norm. Oh well....

:hissy: nooooo :( :( hey come on you never know, dont go giving up on us just yet xx


----------



## gumb69

i've missed loads since i was gone

Irish Eyes sorry to hear about the argument. i'm sure you will make up. Are you any good at making yourself cry, i know that's bad,but it always works. Men are suckers for tears.

Conswayla, it still sounds promising. Do you (.) (.)normally get sore this time of the month.

As for the spotting it's kinda stopped. way TMI so sorry, but it's like a brown discharge. i normally get a bit of a brown discharge about day 23-24 but this is my first proper :witch:since the op, so i'm not sure. i'm still trying to symptom spot, but NONE, i'm even trying to make them up, but nope nothing. 

cazd, i'd say you are still in for the christmas bundle


----------



## claire99991

gumb its hard to say since its the 1st after your op but it could still be implantation bleed

well ive decided im not going to get anything tonight my opk is still negative and i have no twinges or anything in my ovary i dont want to wear him out now incase i ovulate on day 16 or sumthing i doubt it will be tomorow or my opk would be dark by now, oh i dont know im totally baffled this has never happend to me before. My opk is always dark by now


----------



## Belle30

Claire I hope you work out what's going on - but as you said you may have ovulated already and just missed your surge, or you may have got a duff batch of opks! In which case your timing would have been good anyway.

Well girls I think I'm going to take a break from bnb for a bit - I want to keep a clear head for this month and I think I'm becoming slightly obsessive! (it's in my nature anyway!) Plus I'm going to be super busy at work this week, so I don't want you girls thinking I'm rude for not checking in to find out how you're all doing. 

Claire - i'll still sign in to the other wotsit every so often, and you're welcome to drop me an e-mail! In fact anyone is - and Claire has my details! 

Wishing you all the very best of luck - for your Christmas babies or your New Year ones! Thanks for all the support and giggles 

xxxx :hug:


----------



## samzi

hi ladies. no change for me yet and im due AF on tue/wed afaik.


----------



## cazd

Hello all. Just catching up with the goings-on 'till the F1 kicks off at 1.
Belle - I think we've all tried to step away from B&B but it always draws us back in the end... like some secret addiction !

Irish - its poo that you've argued so close to ov. Hope it helped bring stuff to the open..
Claire... I ovd on CD16 this month so Keep going!
Gumb - Sounds like implantation to me !!! :yipee:

Conswayla...I've got practically no new symptoms either - the same pre-AF stuff really....
except for the CM is back with vengence... creamy, blobby but still annoyingly white!

Well.. my new due date is January 14th... With my new plan of action I think that's my fate. I can just imagine being heavily PG at Xmas.
We've just bought tickets to see Omid Djalilis last performance as Fagin in Oliver - in December so being heavily PG for that could be fun!


----------



## claire99991

Belle i totally understand what you mean sumtimes i think i need a break from B&B but i just love it so much haha but i do stick to this and my jouranl and thats it. Ill chat with you on msn when i see you online xxxxx

Ok so my drama continues i dont think i have ov yet....ha

My batch of opk are a duff pack i went shopping this morning and picked sum more expensive ones up from tesco and i used the same wee sample and put the tesco one and the IC one in for same amout of time The IC has no line on it and the tesco one as soon as it touched the wee has a super strong 2nd line darker than contol line. So im glad i BD last night after all it wasnt even for the baby making we were just in the mood haha. So Hollie is at a party all day so i think i might get sum afternoon :sex: in as well and then i can just be normal and go to sleep tonight haha

Hope everyone is doing ok, cazd i still have a niggly feeling this could be your month ;)


----------



## gumb69

the forum is definately addictive.keep in touch Belle xx


----------



## gumb69

Claire. good job you got new packs. you have def covered yourself and at least you were relaxed last night. this could be your month. x


----------



## cazd

Wow claire - that's an amazing difference! 
oooh - so what... OV should happen in the next 12 hours is it?
If so - the soldiers should be ready and waiting for the egg to pop!

It is weird - 'cos I've just lost the buzz for TTC this month - but at the same time I'm super-relaxed and just getting on with it.
Hmmm - "don't try so hard and it'll happen" - where have I heard that before!!

Anyway... we dtd 2 days before OV so the chances are reduced... but part of me is still hoping that it happened and I'll have a nice surprise on the 6th April.


----------



## gumb69

Cazd.two days before ov sounds good. Can't :spermy: live up to 5 days in the right env. plus you were relaxed and not in the crazy ttc mode that we are all in.


----------



## cazd

Well I thought that they could set-up camp for up to 5 days.
But then the great sperm race showed how old, dead sperm kills off new alive sperms.
Oh I don't know... 2 days pre OV isn't that bad really... There's a good chance that I've got a little bun growing. Hmm... when's implantation? 5 days after ov?
OK - I'll be checking for spotting tomorrow then!

SEE ! I am relaxed - the most relaxed I've been about TTC but I'm still obsessing about SS !


----------



## claire99991

cazd i actually think 2 days before is a really good chance as well on everything i have read its the few days leading up to ovulation is the most fertile. And even on the great sperm race it said once they get to the tube its like :spermy: heavan and can live in there for days :) and yes the 'dont try and it will happen saying' how many times have i heard that one ha!

I still dont have any ov pain i think it will happen tomorow but got sum more today so deffo think im covered if i try get sum tomorow night as well, omg what happend to this 3 sessions thing...well if i knew when i would ovulate i would have done 3 but the days change round every month so its hard to time it right.

gumb any more spotting?


----------



## gumb69

this is way tmi sorry.it's only after i pee. slight brownish. again TMI:blush: i feel wet, so i def think :witch: is coming. aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Conswayla M

Claire, that sucks that you are having trouble finding O this month, I am sure you are covered though.

Belle, hope to see you on here again soon, take care!

Cazd, its a good sign that you got CM back!! I still think you are in this month too.

Everything with me is normal, not a thing out of place for :witch: to come. But I know it ain't over yet!


----------



## cazd

gumb - don't fret... I'm feeling like AF is here too and I'm only 4dpo.
My CM is white but there's lots of it and its quite blobby.
V jealous of your brown stuff.... I'll be checking for that in earnest from now on!


----------



## cazd

Oooh - what a fab distraction for the 2WW. I'm selling some stuff on ebay and its all a bit new to me but I love watching the bids go up. Got a brand new Jigsaw bag due to sell in 15 minutes with 29 watchers!!
Gonna scour the house for other stuff I can sell. That should be a nice distraction for the next week!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Ebay's fab!! I have just got my mother hooked!!!

Well, am sorry it has been long time no chat but though wuld try and catch up... so here goes (sorry if I miss anyone...)

Cazd and Conswayla, everything sound god so fx'ed for u both, I am on 8dpo today so shall be testing about the same time, but may try a sneaky test on 1st April as I quite fancy that!! :rofl: All my temps and symptoms seem quite good this month, with FF giving me quite good odds :happydance:

Sorry to hear about ur arguement Irish, hope it has all settled down over the weekend, my DH just gets incoherent after a few and then snores and then isn't very happy that i have to wake him so that I can get some sleep... MEN!!!:hissy:

Gumb, as many people have told me, it ain't over til the :witch: arrives full force :hugs:

Claire, it just goes to show that 'science' doesn't really help us understand our bodies. If :witch: arrives for me this month I think that I will onlty temp for a few months as f anything I am more aware of my body now, and am really not sure what the temps are telling me as am not convinced they are particularly accurate

Hope everyone has had a good weekend
:hug:


----------



## gumb69

:witch: is in full flow.:hissy::hissy::hissy: i'm holding out for Jan 09 now.
Ladies i'm holping all/one of you will get your christmas baby.


----------



## gumb69

she is early ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i didn't even get to do a test.


----------



## gumb69

i think i'm delirious i mean Jan 2010, or maybe 20never at this rate.


----------



## claire99991

gumb so sorry :( i think its probs cos of your operation that things have got a bit messed up!! good luck for next month, i know it doesnt feel like it but after such a big operation its probs best your body gets a few more weeks healing anyway xxx


----------



## samzi

so sorry gum :hugs:

i am still feeling so shit! i really am. my nose is all red and sore now too :(:(


----------



## samzi

well i had a bit of brown cm this morn so think :witch: on her way :(


----------



## cazd

Oh no! You'll feel even worse if that :witch: is here to stay. So sorry about that :hugs:

Well... I feel a bad now 'cos I came online to share at bit of PMA (soz)

My BBT dipped this morning.... 5 dpo!

It dipped at the same time last month but not the month before.
(and I'm pretty sure I had a chemical last month judging by the sheer mahusive size of AF globs...mmm nice mental image for your monday morning!)

So... I'm now convinced that implantation is happening.
I've got a liner in place and I'll be checking for spotting today and tomorrow.
If I get any spotting at all then I'm PG - 'cos I don't get any kind of breakthrough whatsoever between AFs.

Symptom Spotting in its Truest Sense!!!

I'll take my baby asprin now and cross my fingers.

I've even changed my avatar to try and build my Xmas spirit !


----------



## samzi

well i went to the loo and its changed into slightly orange cm. what the :huh:


----------



## cazd

OOOOOOHHHH :bfp: ?


----------



## samzi

lets hope so :)


----------



## claire99991

:happydance::happydance::happydance: cazd!!!! i knew it :rofl:

samzi that sounds good!! :) lets hope its your BFP!! :happydance:

Ok well im totally pissed of and im deffo temping next month :hissy:

Have another positive opk today darker than control line cp feels high open but not as soft feels like its hardening and my cm is white creamy and tons of it i also have horrid lower back pain what i get around a week before AF due, but i have had no ovulation pains (bearing in mind the past 2 years since i had my right ovary out i have never gone a month without ovulation pain) where is the frigging egg!! I am deffo temping next month. Im so sick of this.


----------



## cazd

I reckon ov happened the night you dreamed it ! What CD was that?
But you've been BDing right through so you were covered for that day right?

Well I've got a revolting totally TMI question for you...

I just went to the loo and guess what.... Yellow CM !!!
(Honestly - if I hadn't been on the loo already I defo would've wet myself :rofl:)
But... that was on my liner. I had a good old root around and could only find white blobs.
so does that mean that its just white cm that's gone off ? 
Or is that what everyone gets... they think its yellow but its just old white stuff?

I do get blobby CM in my 2ww so maybe this isn't anything unusual - Maybe I'm only seeing it 'cos I've got a liner on...?


----------



## claire99991

yea maybe its more visable cos of the liner, i think yellow CM is pretty common as long as it doesnt smell bad lol


----------



## samzi

it stopped!! :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

yeyyy samzi

cazd i dont know if i just dreamt the pain or not that night and if i did ov then wouldnt the opk be getting lighter? its twice as dark as control line.


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> Ok well im totally pissed of and im deffo temping next month :hissy:

Can't believe you've left temping for so long! Not only is it fun to track BBT - but it tells you when AFs due - so its less of a blow when she shows.
Oh - but it is sooo annoying when you forget!


----------



## cazd

claire99991 said:


> yeyyy samzi
> 
> cazd i dont know if i just dreamt the pain or not that night and if i did ov then wouldnt the opk be getting lighter? its twice as dark as control line.

:dohh: Yeah... your bodys being weird !!! Is double OV possible?


----------



## cazd

samzi said:


> it stopped!! :happydance:

WOW ! Stay away witch :gun:


----------



## samzi

felt really sick earlier. ooh is it wrong to be thinking :bfp: :bfp:?!


----------



## gumb69

Cazd & Samzi, think loads of PMA, i've a feeling that you will both be getting :bfp: this month :happydance::happydance:

it all sounds very promising.

Claire i think i'm going to temp next month as well. i'll buy myself a basal thermometer.

one more thing,probably a dumb question. what is baby asprin? is that progesterone. i was on google, probably a stupid idea. it was saying that low progesterone causes most m/c, and that after ov all women should take progesterone. did i read it all wrong, if not can someone tell me. cos i'm going for my Jan 2010 baby big style now. This was a v short cycle for me so all being well i'll get my smiley face in 8 days time telling me i'm getting ready to ov again. 

i hope :witch: stays away for you all. :hug:


----------



## claire99991

samzi not wrong at all yeyy

cazd haha my body is being very weird! i was just afraid that if i did my temp it would push me over the edge of being obsessed also i get up at differnt times every day and sumtimes i dont sleep well if hollie playing up or whatever so i didnt know if it would be accurate. And when i went on the FF website i was baffeld by it all lol


----------



## cazd

Well I suppose I'm lucky that I get up between 7 and 8 (depending on how lazy we're feeling) and I don't get many disturbances during the night. But... if you get a digital thermom then you could take your temp at some ungodly hour and just leave it 'till your up to read it - they all have a memory so you can recall the last temp taken.
Got mine from superdrug for a fiver and its been fab. but I hear you can get 2 decimal point ones that come with little booklets to record your temps in.

I'd definitely recommend it - OK maybe it is a little obsessive but its just fab seeing your temp spike after ov! 

Baby Asprin is just that... a smaller dose of Asprin - to slightly thin the blood. Excess clotting in the first few weeks can cause m/c. So I've been taking 1 tablet everyday post ov. Its the only thing I can think of to reduce risk of m/c. I didn't remember to take it every day last month but I've put the bottle with my other tablets - Pregnacare, Sanatogen and Omega3 so I don't forget in the evenings.

I'd be curious to find out more about the progesterone thing though?

I'm kicking myself for not being more insistent with myself and OH to eat more healthily this year. Its been 3 months and we could be in tip top nutritional health by now - with his :spermy: being made over the past 3 months from healthy foods - instead of chips, crisps, meat & chips, pizza and more crisps. Dammit. If we don't make it this month I'll insist on a new healthy diet!

Have you guys done anything to change your and OH's diet?


----------



## cazd

samzi said:


> felt really sick earlier. ooh is it wrong to be thinking :bfp: :bfp:?!

Nope - that's exactly what I'm thinking and we're on pretty much the same CD !

I love this time... when you can relish the thought that you might be PG.
For me it tends to dissipate in the run up to AF but I'll enjoy it for now!!


----------



## samzi

im due af on wed and she better stay away or there will be :trouble:


----------



## gumb69

cazd said:


> Baby Asprin is just that... a smaller dose of Asprin - to slightly thin the blood. Excess clotting in the first few weeks can cause m/c.
> Have you guys done anything to change your and OH's diet?

Thanks Cazd, think i'll try the asprin next month.i just did my calculations (well i used the website firstresponse.com)and if i get pregnant this cycle my due date would be 3rd Jan 2010. so can we extend the christmas baby until the end of Jan 2010. i know its very forward thinking that i'll get pregnant but it's PMA all the way.


Samzi - only 2 more sleeps till you find out :happydance:

Conswayla - are you holding out and not testing early.


----------



## claire99991

cazd u have talked me into temping lol

havent changed my OH diet, its pretty shit though he is a typical plumber (at burger vans and greasy cafe's for dinner) i do make him have healthy tea oh and he dont eat breakie cos he would prefer the extra 10 min in bed! apart from a wed morning at his BNI meeting he gets a bacon sarny lol so its a bit rubbish i have got him taking a multi vitamin this month though.


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies - question!

First month of trying opks. Have been negative so far, how many days shall I keep trying them for? Cycle is usually 25 days. I am CD11. We have been :sex: since CD7 simply because I have no idea when I ovulate!


----------



## gumb69

Hi Heavenly,

i'd keep on testing. when are you testing first thing in the morning or in the afternoon?
i'm on a 26 day cycle and on day 10 i get the smiley face telling me that i'm going to ov.
i use them first thing in the morning, i know your not supposed to, but they don't seem to work for me in the afternoon. well it's probably more to do with the fact that i can't follow the instructions, don't have excess fluids, hold urine for 4 hours. can't do it.
if you have been :sex: since day 7, maybe give your OH a rest tonight, and give his :spermy: a chance to build up again. then go it again tomorrow.
then again, i'm no expert. :witch: came 4 days early for this month. 
sorry that is probably all riddles, i'd keep on testing. x


----------



## heavenly

gumb69 said:


> Hi Heavenly,
> 
> i'd keep on testing. when are you testing first thing in the morning or in the afternoon?
> i'm on a 26 day cycle and on day 10 i get the smiley face telling me that i'm going to ov.
> i use them first thing in the morning, i know your not supposed to, but they don't seem to work for me in the afternoon. well it's probably more to do with the fact that i can't follow the instructions, don't have excess fluids, hold urine for 4 hours. can't do it.
> if you have been :sex: since day 7, maybe give your OH a rest tonight, and give his :spermy: a chance to build up again. then go it again tomorrow.
> then again, i'm no expert. :witch: came 4 days early for this month.
> sorry that is probably all riddles, i'd keep on testing. x

Thanks for the advice hun. I normally test about 5pm each day. I only have 3 tests left, so hope one of them shows a positive!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry about the :witch: gumb! But I hope you get it next month, I think your body is just recovering.

Claire, I just keep :sex: so that you know you are covered there.

I am not testing until I am at least 19-20 dpo. I am 11 dpo today, ( . )( . )'s are still sore, and just like last month I have this throbbing pain in one of them, and its really annpying. Lower back ach stopped, but I am still moody and emotional. Again all very normal for this time of the month. I felt more pulling and numbing sensations down in my tummy, I feel different ones every month so I know that isn't anything to get excited about. CM is a little creamy, but mainly non exisaitant unless I am checking for it. I feel so extremely exhausted the past few days....but again, I am usually v tired in the 2ww, probabnly from all the stress of ttc! It's hard to have PMA when I don't feel anything diif!


----------



## Conswayla M

Oh, and Samzi, hows the spotting? Is it gone, when you going to test?


----------



## samzi

its stopped for now, ive still got tummy cramps though. and it is deff light brown cm rather than blood so am a bit confused :lol:

im being good and waiting untill i am late, poss test on thur not sure yet x


----------



## samzi

oh ive just updated my ff chart with this mornings temp cos i didnt have time to do it. i didnt do my temp over the weekend as i was at my bf's and didnt take the them with me


----------



## Conswayla M

Hope it comes out to be a :bfp: Samzi!!


----------



## claire99991

heavanly i would keep going with the opk hun

gumb im sure this month will be better for you

samzi oooo how exciting brown CM ive never had that lol

conswayla i still have lots of PMA for you i will not give up :happydance:

as for me well my frigging opk is still bloody positive darker than control line, its getting stupid now and also no ov pains, so i just have to keep :sex: and my OH is getting worn out understandbly but i refuse to work so hard all month to miss it :hissy: what is going on with my body.....the only good thing i can think of is at least i carnt count days past ovulation cos i dont know when i ovulated or even if i did. GRRRRR


----------



## Conswayla M

Remember those little guys will hang out in there for a while Claire. Do you still have ewcm? Maybe use some pre-seed if need be to keep it going, and once every 3 days should be enough. That is frusterating that you keep getting + opk's! Maybe you are releasing a bunch of eggies!! Wouldn't that be fab?

I feel like hell! My stomach just feels weird, and I am exhausted. I don't think it is related to anything other then pms.....boy I hate this.


----------



## claire99991

oh gosh a bunch of eggies that doesnt sound good i dont want triplets or anything lol dont have ewcm havent for a couple of days its thick and creamy and today it was globs of yellow snot but cervix is still high soft and open, 

hope its not pmt :( just remember that preg and pmt symptoms are very similar, i know you know your owne body though so dont want to patronise you but i still have sum PMA for you xxxx


----------



## samzi

im out


----------



## Henrica80

Hello Ladies, sorry i rarely post but i pop in and read quite often....Conswayla M and the rest, we are testing around the same time, tho i tested today and it came out BFN... i had to test early cause i have wrist pain and was thinking to go for x-ray plus i think i have UTI (lots of bding), wanted to be sure before i take the antibiotics, im abit sad but still holding high my hopes..... wishing all the best for those hoping for christmass babies and all of you ladies. (where do i get the smiley faces?)


----------



## gumb69

ah samzi i'm sorry. :hissy:i'm sure this cycle will be your month. 
:hug:


claire. not a clue what is happening with you, maybe you are super fertile this month. :happydance:

Conswayla. are you still holding out and not testing. only 3 days to go x

Irish Eyes. how are you?


----------



## gumb69

Hi Henrica,

when you got to send a message there are two boxes (post quick reply) and (go advanced). Click on the go advanced box and there are loads of smiley's and icon's and all kind of symbols.


----------



## Henrica80

Gumb69, Thanks, let me try now:happydance: it works :happydance: :happydance:, thanks thanks, sorry that it didnt work for you this month, crossing fingers for you for next month.....:hug:


----------



## Henrica80

Samzi why are you out? sorry didnt follow the entire thread.


----------



## gumb69

:dust:
i forgot to say Henrica, still keep up the hopes, you have 4 more days to go. PMA.


----------



## lisaaaa3

Hey,
&#304;ve just joined this site, so not sure how to do things. But here goes. &#304;m on CD36 and approx 16DPO. Tested this morning and got a :bfn: . My periods are normal a 32-35 day cycle so i am late. &#304;f i was pregnant wouldnt a HPT show up postive by now?

Thanks for any hope any body can give me.


----------



## Henrica80

Thanks, though today's :bfn: made me worried....


----------



## Henrica80

Im not an expert on how long time past ovulation is HPT strong, i remember we tested with my friend, after missing periods for 3 days and it came out:bfn:, tested again after a week and it came out :bfp:, so dont giveup, it could be HPT concentration on your urine isnt enough to show, wishing you :dust:


----------



## cazd

Well Hello Ladies !!

K... some quick catching up.

Claire - maybe you're on track for trip-tuplets :rofl:
(I used to do BNI but a a fry-up every week at that stupid hour in the morning was horrid - I used to pay my £10 and only eat a slice of toast!)
No idea what your systems doing - unless you're buildng up to popping out a "SUPER EGG"

Gumb69 - I just love working out my Due Dates too. 3rd Jan 2010 sounds lovely !
Re extending the thread... Conswayla has been our leader since in the past she's been the first one GOT by the :witch: We tend to stick on this thread 'till most of us have been got and the lucky ones move out to 1st Tri while the rest of us set up camp in a Conswaylas new thread. But... Fingers crossed she gets a BFP this time round - she's been TTC long enough and deserves some good news.

Conswayla - I've got exactly the same crappy 'not-really' symptoms as you.
I had a bad ache in my leg all last night so I didn't sleep much - but that could be anything. I don't have AF or OV cramps anymore, I don't feel sick and my CM has disappeared. Unfortunately my PMA has gone with it!

Heavenly - Stick with the OPKS. Its very frustrating when they don't seem to work (and sounds like its equally frustrating when they work too much!) But... when you do catch a surge its great and you feel like your bodys doing what its supposed to.

And Henrica... You're very welcome to come and chat!

Well anyway... I've got a week 'till AFs due and my PMA has gone.
But that's not a bad thing at all.... I'm back to being happy that I've missed an Xmas DD and can't wait to get stuck into the next cycle.

OH and I had a proper strop at each other yesterday - We've been so busy with the business that its starting to stress us out and take its toll.
We kind of made up and we're just going about our day as normal but I still hate the fact that he takes his stress out on me.
(But maybe if I did some work instead of playing on BnB he might not be so annoyed!)
Well I was seething and didn't want his babies last night!
It made me wonder... how hard it must be to handle children when you have a fight.
I feel bad 'cos I got snappy yesterday and our dog wanted to go for a walk but we had to finish work - and she just licks and paws and nudges you when she wants to go out. I shouted at her to get in her bed. It must be so difficult to control that stress-temper when there are children around....


----------



## cazd

Just re-read my post. OH takes his stress out on me... and i take mine out on the dog. :(

Poor poodles - I'll give her some snuggles


----------



## cazd

lisaaaa3 said:


> Hey,
> &#304;ve just joined this site, so not sure how to do things. But here goes. &#304;m on CD36 and approx 16DPO. Tested this morning and got a :bfn: . My periods are normal a 32-35 day cycle so i am late. &#304;f i was pregnant wouldnt a HPT show up postive by now?
> 
> Thanks for any hope any body can give me.

Hello + thanks for making your first post here - we're honoured!

At 16dpo you've got a good chance of getting a BFP - but its true... some ladies don't get BFPs 'till 2 weeks after AF (Aunt Flow!) is due.


----------



## samzi

well i was sure AF was here but all im getting is brown blood. stomach cramps have died off too. so im really confused :huh:


----------



## claire99991

wow lots of catching up to do

samzi ooooo this is intresting as long as u dont have ull flow :witch: you arent out!

Henrica sorry about your BFN its not over yet though

lisaaaa i didnt get my BFP with my aughter till i was 18dpo at 14dpo it was negative then 18dpo it was positive, hang in there chick.

cazd! haha! your avator has gone bk to bah humbug you meany haha. Well i do hope you get a little suprise but at the end of the day you want a jan baby more anyway so eithr way its not going to be to bad for you. Oh and i dont know how my OH eats greasy food at 6am!! makes me wanna puke. Oh and i dont want sex tuplets either haha!!

Ok and as for me.....my opk is still positive haha! i have to laugh or i will just cry its twice as dark as the control line again this morning, and cervix is still high and open although it doesn feel squidgy anymore its hard, there was also sum stretchy half clear half cremay CM up there. Ive never ovulated this late before, im totally confused. Im going to ring the doctors tomorow anyway see if i can make a appt as i never even went bk for my blood test results from cd3 yet and i will mention that my opk is positive every frigging day i dont think im super fertile i think it has sumthing to do with my PCOS :(


----------



## claire99991

oooooooooooooook well i took a HPT cos i had one in the draw and i thought its weird how my opk is always darker in the morning than on the night although its positive all day.....and i think i see a faint line :shrug: so if i was confused before im even more confused now :hissy:


----------



## samzi

still no proper af here :happydance: cant help but feel excited but we will see how rest of today/tomorrow goes. last time i was preg(before i found out) i thought AF had come cos i was getting what im getting now..few days later it stopped..i tested..and :bfp:

so fx'd!!


----------



## gumb69

samzi i'm glad you changed your ticker back again as you are not out yet x

Claire a faint line!! oh my god! are you holding into the light and looking at it from every angle. that's what i normally do. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## claire99991

oh samzi plz let :witch: stay away for you!!!!!!!!!! :)

gumb69 no need to hold it up to light or at a angle lol its just here on my computer desk and very visable no squinting required :)


----------



## claire99991

but can i just add though its a asda test and they are renowned for there evaps GRRR


----------



## samzi

take a pic now mrs :rofl:

i wont be able to see it till i get home, cos the work pc's are crap but dooooo it :D


----------



## claire99991

i will get my OH to try get a pic when he gets in from work i tried to take one with my phone and it didnt work, anyway i dont think i should get to excited as i went upstairs to my test draw (yes im a poas addict for 10 months) and i found 2 old asda tests in there both have evap lines on them GRRRR and im meant to be ovulating now lol not pregnant. On a lighter note i got my other blood tests from my GP from cd3 they were checking LH, FSH i think it was that summat like that and protacelin or whatever u call it and they were all normal.


----------



## samzi

at least thats something :)


----------



## Conswayla M

Samzi~ Hopefully that witch stays away, IO can't believe how patient you are being! I would be testing like crazy by now. Hang in there, lets hope it happens for you this month!

Henrica~ Sorry you got a bfn today, but it is early, you could still be in, good luck!

Lisaaaa~ You be preggo still, but had a late impanter and therefore the hcg is not strong enough to detect yet. Tons of women can't get a bfp until they are later, so hang in there and keep testing, good luck!

Cazd~ My PMA seems to have gone somewhere too, but I am glad for you that you are not so eager about having a x-mas baby, makes it easier to get through the 2ww. Although I still don't think you are out yet, but I do know how you feel, when everything feels like it does every month, it is hard to stay positive about it all.

Claire~ What is going on with the hpt and the opk's! Wow this must be driving you nuts. I spent a lot of time looking through some older posts and there were a few ladies that would get + opk's and + hpt everyday of their cycle! So it could just be something in you this month that is doing that. I would say you are covered or your body is just taking a while to prepare for Ovulation. Keep :sex:!! I know you will catch that eggy!


I am still holding out to test, I hate to sound like a downer, but I don't think I will get the option to test this month.....everything about me feels pms.....I think this :witch: is going to be a bad one! When I took my bra off last night I screamed it hurt so bad! I have had some pulling mainly on the left side where my cyst is....but it is normal to have sensation there each month. I am going to try to keep up that PMA though!


----------



## Henrica80

Thanks Conswayla, I knew it was early, just didnt want to believe it.... my fingers still crossed for christmass baby... im so embarrassed right now :blush:, i confused HPT for HCG :rofl: i just noticed right now, sorry, it cause im new to this....>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> reply to lisaa (Im not an expert on how long time past ovulation is HPT strong, i remember we tested with my friend, after missing periods for 3 days and it came out, tested again after a week and it came out , so dont giveup, it could be HPT concentration on your urine isnt enough to show, wishing you )


----------



## Conswayla M

The average + hpt can be at 13.6 dpo. Once implanation occurs it can take 3-4 days for the hcg to be strong enough to pick up. It just depends on when conception happened. And conception can happen with in 24 hours of ovulation, so we could even sometimes be a day ahead of ourselves. I tested when af was 6 days late with DS and it was a strong positive, but I didn't test before because I had no idea I was even pregnant. If a hpt won't show + and you still have no af, then get a blood test from a doctor, sometimes those tests just wont work for some people.


----------



## cazd

samzi said:


> still no proper af here :happydance: cant help but feel excited but we will see how rest of today/tomorrow goes. last time i was preg(before i found out) i thought AF had come cos i was getting what im getting now..few days later it stopped..i tested..and :bfp:
> so fx'd!!

Well... tomorrows the big day for you - she'll either turn up or you're Preggo!


----------



## cazd

Claire ! :saywhat:

What's going on with your system? Maybe its protesting at all the :sex: !!!


----------



## samzi

shes still arsing me about so as far as im concerned she can chuck off :rofl:

im going to have a nice glass of wine tonight (or two!)

stupid cow :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Awwww, I am sorry Samzi, have a couple glasses of wine (if she is here in full force) and prepare for next month, I am sure I will be right there with you.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...well I think I can say that I am in the running again. I can now join you in the 2WW...I finally got some :sex: last night with results and also a +opk at 10pm last night. I also got a +opk today so fingers crossed that DH can be the trooper he is and give me more results. :laugh2: I am hoping that it will cover it even though I haven't been doing it so much. TMI - when I got home from work today there was a serious amount of CM on my underwear that I have never had before but then again that could also be the leftovers from last night. :laugh2:

Claire...I can't see why you haven't got those results yet. I'd ring them definately...it only takes them no more than a week to have the results. They probably have them quicker than that but just say a week to cover themselves. However, I hope may you are pg from last month by the sound of that line...can you post a pic?

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Conswayla M

Hey Irish! Glad you are back in the running and joining us in the 2ww! The glorious 2ww......:rofl:
Sounds like you willbe covered for this month.

Oh, I never thought if that, maybe you O'd at some weird time Claire, and you are in fact preggo? You never know!! Get a digi maybe?! I know it sounds wacky, but it could just be.


----------



## samzi

shes not here in full force yet but i thought she was this morn. will see how i go on tonight/tomorrow with her. ive had one glass of wine and now im having a beer.

ahh, heaven


----------



## Conswayla M

Have you tested again yet? That's too bad, drink on and enjoy it while you can!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I have this weird pulling pinching feeling on the left side.....thats where my cyst is, but its sorta a weird feeling and not exactly where the cyst is, its annpoying actually, hmmmm....am I reading into this too much? I know I usually get twinges and stuff there in the 2ww....is this new? Or have I had it before? I love driving myself mad...... :muaha:


----------



## samzi

no, not tested again.

off to bed cos i feel really tired, night all xx


----------



## claire99991

Oh mi god what is going on with our bodies this month ladies !

Conswayla well the pinching pulling could be implantion they say 5-10dpo dont they? i had a late implanter with hollie didnt get a pos hpt till 18dpo

samzi oh mi god :witch: hasnt arrived full yet? whats going on lol

irish nice to see you back missus! glad your bk in the race and im also glad your in the 2ww now!! xx

ok as for me well i only have 1 opk left tesco had ran out :hissy: so i will save that for tomoz since i already have had a very dark positive today anway, i dont know whats going on with the HPT i have done 2 and both have faint lines on....they look like they have colour in them but asda tests are just so rubbish i need to get another brand but dont get paid till friday and just dont wanna waste like a tenner on a preg test when im meant to be ovulating, i have had 0 ovulation pains this month. I should be 3dpo now and i dont even know if i have ovulated cervix is still high and open (well i say open to be honest i dont really know what im looking for as there is always a slit there because ive had a baby before) carnt be preg from last month cos i had my period and the test is faint and surely it would be strong, only thing i can think of is i have had :sex: day 9,12,13,14,15,16 what if i ovulated day 9 or there was a egg waiting for sum unknown reason ( i didnt start doing opk till like day 12 but they were a duff pack) well that would make me what 8dpo now IF i had popped a egg on CD9 would there be a faint line? asda tests claim u can test 4 days early...i dont know. Other thing maybe i have ovulated more than once and thats why the opk is staying strong and the asda tests are just evaps. Oh and 1 more thing i had lots of yellow snotty really really stretchy CM again today.

Oh and i got my results from GP i had to ring them apparantly they dont ring you, everything was normal, they advised i temp next month to make sure im not missing ovulation and if no joy go bk and they will refer me to gyno for tests on tubes etc.


----------



## Conswayla M

Wow Claire, what a month! It sounds like you could h ave Ov'd early and perhaps you are already getting a + wouldn't that be fab?! You just never know. You can release 2 eggs in one cycle, but it will all be with in the 24-48 hour frame, I don't think it is possible to release them at different times. But you never know!


----------



## claire99991

well ill just keep :sex: at least i dont know what day past ov i am! so i carnt obsess to much lol

Wont know when AF due either :(


----------



## Conswayla M

Not knowing what day past O you are will be nice, but your right, not knowing when to expect AF will suck. Just go by your regular cycle + 2 days or so. I can't see it going much further then that......hopefully this will be a good month for you!! fx'd!


----------



## claire99991

thanks hun xx


----------



## claire99991

Ok, well still got a positive opk today at lunch time with 3rd wee of the day its actually stronger than any other test i have done, will do another this evening to see if it gets lighter as day goes on. My cervix is still fairly high but is now hard and feels closed so i dont think i have ovulated this month maybe the egg got stuck at the starting gate and couldnt get out and the opk has stayed positive. Who knows. I think im out for a xmas baby anyway i hope everyone gets there BFP this month but if anyone goes for there jan baby i will join them in that thread. I will still hang around here to see who gets there xmas pressies! xxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Sounds like you have O'd to me. Maybe just a day or 2 ago perhaps? Since your cp os closed and was open then thats a good sign. Maybe this month you just didn't get the O pains, and who knows what is going on with the opk's. I wouldn't count yourself out yet!


----------



## claire99991

my opk is about 80% positive tonight, so either my surge is on its way down or its just not showing as much cos ive drank a lot tonight. And my wee isnt very strong.


----------



## Conswayla M

That was a long surge Claire!! Let's hope it stops now, so that you can move on to the 2ww!

Well I am feeling worse and worse. I am feeling very anxious, my lower back is KILLING me. ( . )( . )'s are so sore.....I am so emotional that all I can think about doing is crying and crawling into bed and staying there for a week. I wish :witch: would just get here so that she can go away........I haven't felt this terrible in a while, I think I am just fed up with all this....and the same PMS symptoms month after month.

Okay, that was my little vent...thank you! :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

claire, you probably o'd early today and the surge was extra strong this cycle so you are still showing residual hormones... on my "ovulation day" my CP and CM showed infertile qualities in Feb. My travel screwed this up this cycle so I don't know what happened around O... hope it happened for you babe!


----------



## claire99991

thanks snugle xxxx

conswayla awwww the pms is awful i hate it :hissy: i know its awful when it just happens month after month and especially when you get it so bad you just feel so shitty!! i really feel for you, i hate it even more when you can just tell its going to be a 'bad one' grrrr you are allowed to vent! hugs for you hun i wish we could just sleep thru our period and wake up feeling fresh as a daisy xxxx


----------



## cazd

Blimey girls... you're PG !

Conswayla - those twinges do sound different - and painful @@s isn't fun! It does all sound very positive though. You might just have done it!

And Claire.... yellow v snot! The mother of all symptoms.
Now does your CP stay high and hard when you're PG - where's it supposed to be?
If its plugged already then it should be hard shouldn't it?
Well I've got my fingers crossed for you!

I'm back on with TTC now - need to update my journal but just waiting for AF to hit on Monday. I've got sore @@s (normal pre-AF) and white CM but that's it for SS.


----------



## gumb69

hiya,
hope your feeling better Conswayla, hope AF stays away.

anyword from Samzi?
Cazd, your still in,
Claire your still in too.

i'm out but only a few more days till i'm back peeing on the stick and waiting for the smiley ov face. woo hoo. :happydance:
i was thinking of going home for a few days seeing as i've still got another two weeks off work, but then i decided against. I'm afraid if i go i will limit my chances this month. I normally get the smiley face on day 10 telling me i have my LH surge, so does that mean i will ov on day 11/12. so i need to be at home with my OH to :sex: on day 8,10,11,12,14 and 16. it's like a military task trying to conceive. Can someone let me know if i get the LH surge on day 10 is it 24-36 hours after the egg will release? Oh and should i start :sex:
on day 6. It's hard to tell with CM so soon after AF though. TMI sorry ladies.

i must start temping this month.still can't drive i'm hoping to get clearance from the doc today then i'm mobile again. :happydance:then it's off to the chemist to buy loads of ov kits and maybe a few early pg tests, it's hard to resist them.
well i've gone on and on sorry.


----------



## claire99991

Gumb well i would have sex once on day 6 or 7 so you know you have a 'fresh' supply and then start BD when you get your smiley face either every day or every other day for about a week to cover it (thats just me though i know ppl have done it a lot less and got preg) you will ovulate 12-48 hours after you get ya smiley face i think!! lots of luck this month!!

xxxx

Cazd the yellow snot has gone now its all dried up in there....i have horendous lower back pain and period cramps i always get this around 5/6 days past ovulation and its 5 days since when i should have ovulated so things are just going the way they always do. :( i know im not out yet but my body just seems to have a pattern it follows and its all the same this month. (apart from the crazy opk) also cervix was very low and hard last night, its high again now but it does as it pleases. Havent done a opk yet will do one when i need a wee, ha, im feeling like giving up with all of this. I was going to temp next month but now my OH said last night he thinks we should just stop trying as its just obviously not meant to be :(


----------



## claire99991

ok well im sure our all bored of me saying this but opk still positive


----------



## Conswayla M

claire99991 said:


> ok well im sure our all bored of me saying this but opk still positive

WOW, still??!! I would ignore it now, I think you have O'd.

Cazd, glad you are back to it and maybe you will get that bfp this month!!

14 dpo today.....well I should start spotting sometime today or tonight, or maybe tomorrow. The day things happen for me are always diff. Really bad lower back pain yesterday (normal) and very sore bb's still (normal) the pain the back and bb's seems to be multipled by 100 this month.....but some months it is. I am pretty sure :witch: will show tomorrow. Then on to mext month I go!

I know what you mean Claire by wishing you could sleep through af. I wish I could sleep through from one O date to the next. Miss the 2ww, miss the af and just be awake when its :sex: time!!


----------



## samzi

af finally came properly, but shes being a b:witch: and killing :( her on top of a cold = not good!


----------



## claire99991

samzi awww u poor thing i hope she buggers of soon!! 

i wish i could just ovulate every week lol

i carnt find any info on internet about why the opk is still positive, im not bothered about it being positive cos i know i wont ovulate now im just worrying that this might be the reason why im not getting pregnant, i wonder of a high LH after ovulation would stop it working. I dunno it just seems weird.


----------



## claire99991

i hope u dont get any spotting today conswayla


----------



## gumb69

keep your legs crossed Conswayla.

Claire- i'm sure you ovulated that night you had pains, oh and thanks for the info.I'm sure your OH just said about not trying anymore because he sees the effect it is having on you. Underneath all the tough exterior men are soft. 

Samzi -sorry :witch: got you. Hopefully this month will be your month and Jan 2010 will bring you your bundle of joy. :hug:

Good news i'm back driving again :happydance:

i was in with my GP and i just asked her about the BBT and she said that they are a waste of money. She said that it puts too much pressure on women.

But, i'm also seeing a fertility doctor, he also did my last two operations, and in 2 weeks time he is going to show me how to start charting the way he wants. He said 6 months of trying this way, then afterwards we are going to use medical intervention, because of my previous medical history. So even doctors have conflicting ideas. so i'm all confuggled, do i buy the BBT or not. I'm going to get the opk kits though as i'd like to see when/if i ovulate this month. I love the smiley face.

also i'm loving the sunshine, it really lifts the spirits. :witch:nearly gone. life is good. well would be even better if i saw a:bfp: but life is good today.long may it last. xx


----------



## claire99991

gumb thats good your driving again and that u feel so positive, the BBT is that the thermometer? i am going to chart my temps next cycle, arent u meant to start temping on day 1 though? i dont know much about it need to get clued up before AF starts i also need to buy a therometer cos my daughter kindly decided that her dolls were poorly


----------



## Conswayla M

The only thing with temping is that you don't know you have O'd until after, your O date can change, but it can give you a rough idea. And you can also enter a temp on CD 26 and it can change your O date all together.....I am totally put off of temping but............many women have had sucess with it. 

Well I had a good cry (a few times) yesterday. I had a bath because the back pain was so bad I couldn't take it anymore, and I :cry: but I feel better today. I just needed to get it out of my system. DH asked what was up since I came out with puffy eyes, and I just told him I was scared this may not happen. And then he said that it wasn't over yet, and that we could still get out bfp this month. I am very doubtful but I feel better then yesterday. I just needed a good cry. Yesterday was an awful day, nothing was going right (plus I am having bad mood swings) and it all just came out. I just want :witch: to start so I can plan the next month. There is a tiny incling of hope in me right now. But I don't want to let it get too far. I am 98% positive that I will get :witch: but I still have that 2% feeling that maybe I won't.....

Claire, didn't you have the tests that proved you were O'ing? Maybe just :sex: from CD 10-20 every month and don't use the opk's? I hopw you did O!

Sorry Samzi tha the :witch: is here in full force, time to start planning for next month, we can get our Jan babies together!!


----------



## cazd

I wonder if I feel the same as you ... like if you say you think you're PG too many times then its like you're 'crying wolf' and then it'll never happen.
Well - cling to that 2% 'cos it just might be... :hugs:

Samzi - sorry she got you but onto a 'proper' cycle for a Jan baby xxx

Claire - hope you're feeling OK - whats the plan for you now you know you're both 'working'? 

I wonder how easy is it to get some clomid?!!!

Re the BBT charting... I just love tracking my temps.. .and a big rise this morning has given me a new batch of PMA. And £4 for a cheap digital theremom isn't exactly a big expense.


----------



## gumb69

ok Cazd you have me sold on the temping idea. i know i'm not starting at the beginning of my cycle but i'll give it a whirl.
conswayla keep positive x


----------



## snugglebot

I recommend the book "taking charge of your fertility" as well if you are starting to temp. It explains all the various temping patters to watch for and helps you use temping for "pregnancy achievement" but also "birth control" if necessary.

I got pregnant the second cycle I temped... I found out I was ovulating 1-2 days later than I though and so was stopping :sex: too early.


----------



## claire99991

conswayla :hugs: bless your heart a good cry is the way to go, get it out of your system and the next day you feel better i love a good cry around AF its a excuse cos i have the :witch: and i can get away with it for just being a mentalist! :rofl: I really know how you feel we both have 1 child who we were blessed with really quickly we have been TTC around the same time we have both had tests which come bk ok (yea my tests confirmed i ovulate) and we are both giving up hope. We need sum PMA!!! :rofl: we will get it 1 day hun im sure of it and till then at least we get full nights sleeps! :rofl:

Cazd, dont really have a plan the GP has done all the tests they offer and found no reason why we shouldnt be getting preg, she said give it another 2 or 3 months if nothing she will reffer me to gyne.

Im deffo gonna temp next month, ive never done it so i might as well give it a whirl, i might be completly missing my ovulation, although this month i have :sex: day 9,12,13,14,15,15,17 :rofl:

ooooooo and guess wot my opk is now negative :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conswayla M

I keep tossing the idea of temping around....and yet I am so against it (for myself) because the wreck i made of it when I did try. I would be nice to know exactly when your ovulating......instead of just guessing I guess.

Update: CM is dry, I have these flutters....almost like a nervous pul in the middle of my stomach every once in a while, and the funny thing is, I am not even thinking about it because I am so busy at work....but I just feel it. My bb's are so sore, just sitting here they hurt. Its probably pms.....who knows really. I guess I am just clinging to a bit of hope. And like you say Cazd, your afriad to say anything about symptoms....because it may never happen. Or I always feel stupid later thinking...._I should have known that was a pms sign, why am I being so silly_. Oh the joys with ttc!


----------



## claire99991

well i still have sum PMA for you im really hoping :witch: stays away, any spotting yet??


----------



## snugglebot

The benefit certainly isn't on a daily basis but rather on a month to month basis. How many months did you try conswayla?

If you temp for more than one cycle, you can start to tell as you enter new cycles whether this cycle is normal or not, are you ovulating when you thought, do you need to start the :sex: earlier or later this cycle compared to others? Do you keep getting :sex:? (if you don't have a clear rise, then you keep going, if fertile qualities appear again, back to :sex: we go). 

It is also superb at telling you when your AF is due (after a few months of charting) and when a good time to test is. But like you said conswayla, it can't tell you what days to do it on, only to keep doing it or to start up again. It also isn't perfect. If you aren't consistent in the time you take it, or are a mouth breather, your temps can be out of wack and it causes more stress.


----------



## gumb69

only you know your body Conswayla, i know what you mean about the symptoms vs pms. i really hope its not pms. i'll say a little prayer for you tonight, that's only if you don't mind me saying a prayer for you. 

claire - you were definately busy this cycle!!!

Snugglebot- thanks for letting us know about the book. hope your doing well.


----------



## Conswayla M

Awww thanks Gumb thats very sweet, I don't mind. I am not one to usually pray.....but I have been latley.

No spotting yet. I had a tiny glob of yellow cm, but thats normal for this time of the month....and I had to dig for it....yeah I can't stay out of there!

Snuggle~ I only tied temping for 1 month. I got to 18dpo (or 17 I can't rmember exactly) and I still had high temps and NO AF!! And the very next day AF came with a vengance...I had taken an HPT on 18dpo and it was bfn. BUT.......I wasn't tempting properly (now I realize) it wasn't at the same time every morning, sometimes there would be a half hour to an hour in between times. And I didn't realize that I myself was sabbatoging (sp) it. But your right, it would help to show when AF is going to come anyway. 

I am so scared right now, this is the worst part of the cycle for me. The last day or 2 before AF. And I know she could come on day 30 too....because I don't know 100% for sure that I am 14 dpo, I hope I am though. I just can not believe how much my bb's hurt right now! Last month they hurt until CD 2, and some months they stop hurting around CD 26......so this is why I am so lost, but only time will tell.

Thanks all....and here is a big batch of :dust: to all of you!!


----------



## snugglebot

yeah and everyone is different in terms of how their metabolism (and body temp) work as they wake up. A half hour doesn't make any difference to my temp, but an hour would. Your body might do a quick wake up phase or something. It isn't for every one and to get to 18dpo and no Bfp I can TOTALLY understand your devastation. It should have been a bfp (and a chemical if AF shows). 

Being the chart stalker I am, did you put that cycle into FF ever?


----------



## gumb69

just read your dates snugglebot. best of luck with midwife apt tomorrow.


----------



## gumb69

night ladies, i'm off to bed. might try and release the :spermy: in preparation :blush: probably tmi for you all. 
look forward to hearing how you all are tomorrow. night x


----------



## samzi

ladies, when should i start with the OPK's?


----------



## gumb69

just one more thing and i'm def going. does anyone think that the :spermy:symbol looks kinda scary and :witch: looks kind of smiley. it's all wrong. :witch: should looks scary


----------



## claire99991

i think :spermy: looks determind like you go get it!! haha i like it

samzi when do u usually ovulate hun?


----------



## samzi

ive no idea :blush:

im sure last time we got preg it was purely fluke :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

how long are ur cycles? i would start around day 10ish if ur not sure or maybe 9


----------



## samzi

around 30days (ish)


----------



## claire99991

start around day 10 if u got pleanty


----------



## samzi

oh i have plenty :rofl:


----------



## samzi

next thursday/friday then :)

also ive no idea on them really, do they show pos before you ov or during? :blush:


----------



## claire99991

they will go positive 12-48 hours before you ovulate if your testing a few days before you get your surge you will know to :sex: when it goes positive! its only positive if the line is as dark or darker than the control line, its normal to have sum LH in your system all month which it might pick up a faint line but it will shoot up and surge when your about 12-48 hours from popping a egg :)


----------



## Conswayla M

snugglebot said:


> yeah and everyone is different in terms of how their metabolism (and body temp) work as they wake up. A half hour doesn't make any difference to my temp, but an hour would. Your body might do a quick wake up phase or something. It isn't for every one and to get to 18dpo and no Bfp I can TOTALLY understand your devastation. It should have been a bfp (and a chemical if AF shows).
> 
> Being the chart stalker I am, did you put that cycle into FF ever?


Yeah I put it in FF and Fertility Gal....screwed up so bad I am sure. Of course I wasn't sure either if I had to add a degree (I always thought you were to add a degree taking your temp under arm or in mouth) and that messed me up more. I dont have basal body therm, just a reg one.


----------



## samzi

ok, thanks.

hope it gets pos next weekend then, cos il be with BF then and its an extra long one too!


----------



## Conswayla M

Good Luck Samzi, hope you get it this time around hun!


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah you need a bbt thermometer, a regular thermometer doesn't pick up the minute differences day to day and there is no point adding a degree, because it is all relative, you just stick to the same method. Don't use underarm. Only Mouth or vaginally (the latter being more accurate).


----------



## Conswayla M

Oooo, well there is most of the problem there! I best just leave it be :rofl:


----------



## samzi

when i started temping the other week i used mouth and few days after UA. oops :blush:


----------



## cazd

I'm on the countdown too - and my temps dropped today so I'm pretty sure this'll be a shorter cycle than average. 
Eugh - having to rush to the loo every 10 minutes 'cos I think she's started. I hate it!

Oh is fab support with my temping. I went to get up to go to the loo at 5 this morning and he reminded me to take my temp first. (you've got to try and test after 4+ hours of sleep)

Way to go Claire - all that :sex: ! I've got 5 sessions planned for next cycle.

I'm wondering whether to use EPO pre ov - There's always some CM in there but given my OH's penchant for midnight quickies... sometimes I don't get the chance to erm... make more! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## claire99991

Yea u could try EPO oil, i think everyone who has used it (apart from me haha) has had more CM with it, it just made me feel bloated and sick i might give it another go next cycle though. 

Had sum lower back pain this morning on my left hand side, it wasnt to bad just mild it normally agony all day today but im not sure weather i ovulated or when so it could just be that. I only get backache on the left hand side thats where my 1 ovary is so i wonder if its the ovary that causes the pain its weird that its only on the left hand side. Dunno wish i knew what was going on in my body.


----------



## gumb69

i'm sure you ovulated Claire. especially with all the LH surges and the pain in your side in the middle of the night. 

my left ovary and fallopian tube has been removed and every couple of months i get pains around ovulation in my left side. Freaky!! as there is nothing there. bodies do some strange things. 

i suppose just base it on the normal length of your cycle, so 8 days to go for you.

Conswayla- any good news for us?

I was thinking last night, on day 10 last month i got a positive on the ov kits. So i probably ovulated on day 12. then AF came on day 22. Is it a hard and fast rule that AF should come 14 days after you ovulate or is there a larger window. seeing as AF came 10 days after i ovulated.


----------



## Conswayla M

Its still early here just after 9am. No :witch: yet. Last night I had this huge sharp pulling feeling in the middle of my belly.....that was def new to me. But I am the queen of getting new symptoms every month that are not related to being preggo! I get more preggo symptoms with af then I did when I was pregnant!! Its crazy. Anyway, bb's are still very sore, they ached all night last night, its like I could feel them push pain through them without moving. I don't have any cramps (which is too bad, because cramps without af is a great sign) I don't know what to think, other then my reaccuring CD 28-29 dream that I got a bfp and I woke up thinking I was preggo......I just have no idea! I am so tempted to run to the store and grab a hpt....but I wont....no I wont! I will at least wait until Monday....this weekend I will keep busy with the family. But it is still early in the day.

Cazd, I think if you have a temp dip and cramping....implantation? Oooo, sounding good! I wish I would get more then pulling and twinges....I want cramps!


----------



## Conswayla M

&#9834; I am slowly going crazy &#9834;
&#9834; I am slowly going crazy &#9834;
&#9834; I am slowly going crazy &#9834;
&#9834; I am slowly going crazy &#9834;
&#9834; Waiting to see if the :witch: comes!! &#9834;


----------



## gumb69

you are showing great self restraint in not doing a test. i really hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## Conswayla M

I ain't finding it easy though!!!


----------



## claire99991

this is sooooo excitin, will u be able to update us over the weekned? i love the sound of the pully pain i want pully pain haha!! what time is it over there now?

gumb i am not sure about your luteal phase if it can change or if u just ovulate at differnt times im sure that not everyone gets a 14 LP though i could be wrong? if i ovulate late my period comes late think its always 14 days though im not sure. Maybe cos u just had a operation things might be a little unsettled


----------



## gumb69

keep us updated with your symptoms 

and one more thing sorry, but


----------



## gumb69

hit the post quicky reply duh!!! 
i was going to say, do the test because it's killing me to find and it's not even happening to me. i think you are great not to test early or even today. (sorry should really be supporting you telling you not to test and wait). So just ignore me when i say do the test ok.


----------



## claire99991

i think your very strong as well its amazing ive never made it past 10dpo haha


----------



## Conswayla M

:rofl: Oh this is too much fun. Well not really....but in a way hehe!

Its almost noon, and no sign of :witch: yet, she could still come tomorrow though.....she does do that to me sometimes. Last month was a 29 day cycle, and the month before was 30...but the month before that was 28! so we will see.

I will update over the weekend for sure. I just want cramps!! With DS I was 5 days late and I had BAD af cramps and I ran to the bathroom thinking she was here and nothing, and I took the test the next day and there was 2 lines! So that is why I want the cramps, plus everyone seems to get them in early pregnancy. 

I know its hard Gumb! But I am going to wait! I talked to DH on the phone, and he said....don't test, don't do it! So i guess I just have to be a brave little girl and wait it out hahaha


----------



## claire99991

ooooooooo bring on the cramps!!!!!


----------



## cazd

OMG - still no :witch: ?!!! :happydance:

I'll be logging on first thing tomorrow to check she's stayed away!

I've got exactly the same symptoms... my @@s are hurting so much and are definitely fuller than normal. I've got big AF pains so either she'll turn up tomorrow or I'll be in agony all weekend waiting for her to show.
I just love the idea of getting cramps like this 'cos I'm PG though!
But... my CM has totally dried up. I got one little yellow blob yesterday but that was it.

Well we went shopping tonight but I was very strong and didn't buy any tests. FRER aren't on offer any more and CB are so expensive. So I'm going to sit it out and wait for the :witch: on Monday.

So... you've 2 days to go and you'll be officially LATE !!! :yipee:


----------



## claire99991

cazd well done for not buying tests!!! xx


----------



## cazd

I keep stopping by the clearblue opk box.... £100 !!!

I wish I'd got one back in Jan but every month I think... its not worth it for 1 cycle...
I haven't even got any opks for next month - just gonna stick to the every other day plan,


----------



## Conswayla M

No :witch: yet.

Good for you for not buying any Cazd! I stand in the store sometimes and stare at them LOL. don't know what I will get, I get the drug store brand ones usually because they are on sale 2 for $10. 

Cazd, those cramps are a goooooooood sign!!! Can I have some? 

I have no clue what my CM is like since DH and I :sex: last night, so it is somewhat EW, but thats his :spermy: juice!


----------



## Conswayla M

And about Luteal Phases, it was Snuggle that read the book about it I think?? Apparently your LP does not change, your O date can change. So if you O 2 days late, your your af will be 2 days late.
I have read up on it more on the internet, and basically that is what I find. They say that your LP will always be the same, maybe give or take a day once in a while, but that it is not common for it to change.

I was also watching this show, and the doc there was talking about TTC, and they said the biggest mistake some women make is :sex: everyday. He said do it every 3 days....maybe 2 around O, but every 3 days was enough. I guess we will always hear different things, and I guess at some point we will all know what works for us! DS wasn't planned, so I have no clue how much we were or weren't :sex: at that time. And we only did it one time around O this month....so we will see if that even worked!


----------



## gumb69

conswayla and cazd it's soooo exciting. can't wait to find out how you are both getting on.

i got the :spermy:going today, so going to :sex:on day 8,10,11,12,14,16

what is the clear blue kit for £100. 

i buy the clear blue ov kits over here and it is the digital clear blue ovulation kit with 7 sticks to pee on for 32.00


----------



## Conswayla M

Hard earned money spent....just to pee on it! Whoever invented opk's and hpt's must be a gazillionaire!! What a brilliant invention.....

Go Gumb! The :sex: marathon is on!!

Just after 2:30pm......no :witch: yet. Oh this is driving me mad!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla ohhh your preggo i just know it lol im so excited !!


----------



## Conswayla M

:happydance: I hope so! I should know better then to get my hopes up. But it is fun having PMA! I'll cry later when :witch: comes


----------



## claire99991

:witch: aint coming hun!!! you keep up with the PMA!!!!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

I am getting tired...but I'll try! :rofl:


----------



## Conswayla M

Well I am off for the night, may not be back on since the fam and I are going out tonight for a bit. I will be back in the morning, and hopefully with no sign of :witch: She still aint here......so lets hope it stays that way, night all :hug:


----------



## snugglebot

Sending all you ladies piles and piles of baby dust this weekend!!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cazd

Conswayla M said:


> I am getting tired...but I'll try!

ooh - tiredness - now thats a fab symptom ! :rofl:

Hope she stays away today xxx


----------



## claire99991

any news??? xxx


----------



## gumb69

what are we like? i think we are worse than Cazd and Conswayla and it's happening to them. only 7 days for you claire? any symptoms

fab weather here again today. blue skies, sunshine. hope it lasts for the weekend. what's it like where you are?


----------



## claire99991

blue skys here as well hun, :happydance:

no symptoms for me in the last 10 months i have had every symptom going and more that i made up so im just not symptom spotting this month my backache has gone thou so thats good!

Gumb you need to get a jouranl going so we can come and stalk you over there :rofl:


----------



## gumb69

i think i'll do the journal thingy then. no harm i suppose.


----------



## Conswayla M

Well it is very early in the morn here (almost 7:30 am) no :witch: yet!!


----------



## gumb69

i'll keep the fingers crossed.when you going to test? any more symptoms.


----------



## Conswayla M

Last night I had some cramping.....not AF like cramping but it was diff. And my left nip started stinging! But it could all be preparing for af.....CM is dry. I will test Monday if she stays away....I have a feeling she will come today. But I hope not!!


----------



## gumb69

:af::af::af::af:


----------



## samzi

bet she stays away this month ;) and if she doesnt you can join me for that Jan baby :D

x


----------



## Henrica80

hei ladies, conswayla updates? claire and Cadz when are you testing? im the impatient type, done several test.... Gumb69, samzi and the rest, all the best for the next cycle....:hug:


----------



## gumb69

i started a journal and know i can't find it duh!! any ideas on how i can find it. it's on the ttc journal. i think i called Gumb-will we ever get our bundle of joy.
it's boring anyway.. i could always do another on.

Henrica best of luck with the testing.
Samzi count me in for the Jan 10 baby. I'm def having a baby in Jan 10. i don't care how but i'm having one.


----------



## Henrica80

Thanks Gumb69, i got an imaginary very faint line today:shy: :dust::dust: Gumb for jan.....


----------



## claire99991

henrica oooooo did you how many days till AF due????

gumb you go to trying to concieve then at the top its TTC journals and its in there hun

i will test if im late but i doubt i will be.....must try have pma though

OMG conswayla i am soooooo excited for you haha how sad is that


----------



## Henrica80

@ Claire, AF due on tuesday, keep PMA =D&gt;, you are stil in...


----------



## claire99991

hope u get it hun and yes i need to keep my PMA up x


----------



## Conswayla M

Well.............still nothing!!!


----------



## claire99991

:) thats what i like to here hun, i think u have done it this month :)

Gumb you put your journal in the pregnancy journal section hun, lol......you need to start one in the ttc section x


----------



## gumb69

i'm such a dumb ass thanks x

Conswayla :happydance::happydance:

Henrica only 3 more sleeps till tuesday :happydance: a faint line is still a line.


----------



## Henrica80

Gumb, 3 sleeps isnt easy as it appears, its like a year, bought hpt today and DH was upset cause had already got:bfn: few days ago, he thought it wil be wise to wait til tuesday, so he manage to hide it but i got it under bed and did the test anyway:rofl:


----------



## claire99991

henrica hahaha i would so do that .......a line is a line


----------



## Henrica80

@ Claire, im so anxious, not a good thing.... DH once told me he wil blocked my password cause im being obsess with BNB.......seems hasnt done yet cause im stil accessing it....nite nite, its 10.45pm here..... please update us as soon as you can Conswayla... all the best...


----------



## claire99991

henrica all the best to you as well update us soon xxxx


----------



## Conswayla M

Good LUck Henrica!

Well, I checked again, and I had a little of EWCM.....not much. But there is no spotting, and no :witch: OMG I am freaking out! If she isn't here by sometime tomorrow....I may get excited! Right now I am trying to keep busy, cause I still think she is coming. My bb's are still killing me! I have to wear a sports bra to bed because they hurt so much. DH is getting excited which is hard to deal with...cause I still think I will be let down. Hope you all are doing well today!!


----------



## claire99991

conswayla u have me on the edge of my seat i actually got up early today on a sat to log on to see what was happening! then realised time differnces haha. XXX


----------



## Henrica80

Conswayla, updates? have no idea whats the time difference but well, im here waiting though, 9am here..... Goodluck hun, happy for you:happydance: Claire, Cazd, Gumb, Samzi and the rest, how are you doing? :hug:


----------



## iwantbebebad

I only read your post not all the replies so you probably already know lol. I am trying for the Christmas baby too, but I don't think I will get pg. I will think of you and hope for the very very best!!! AF vacate for like 10+ months, that would be great right!!!


----------



## Henrica80

Iwantbebebad thanks and goodluck too


----------



## iwantbebebad

COME ON CHRISTMAS BABY DUST!!!! SPRINKLE ON HENRICA80 in two days! (On a 28 day cycle of course lol) Maybe longer lol but sprinkle!


----------



## Henrica80

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you......


----------



## Henrica80

Trying to attatch a pic, aint working, can somebody help....


----------



## claire99991

where u trying to attach your pic to your avator on the left side (where ive got mine) or in your signiture??

Conswayla i know your still asleep ........but im waiting for updates, also cazd how u doing hun?? xxxx


----------



## gumb69

The picture of Hollie is so cute

Henrica - my DH is the same he says i am getting obsessed with this forum.He says the laptop is never off my knee. I didn't think i was that bad.:dohh:

Anyhow, CONSWAYLA :test::test::test: I hope :witch: stayed away.

well we :sex: this morning, so thats day 6 & 8 so far. hope some :spermy: is still in there. TMI. no real CM either. 

Cazd- any symptoms for you? Can you test tomorrow. 
Irish eyes- how are you?


----------



## gumb69

ok i moved my journal out of the pregnancy journal section, obviously i wasn't meant to be there. But i will get there!!
i moved my journal all v boring to the ttc journal. It's all called gumb- the journey to the bundle of joy.not very original.
Conswayla - WAKE UP

fab weather again here today.


----------



## claire99991

hiya hun i will check out your journal hopefully u can be going bk over to pregnancy section v soon xxx


----------



## iwantbebebad

CONSWAYLA- What is the verdict lol... Its time!! I am excited to hear!! NO AF NO AF NO AF 

As for me still 7 MORRREEE DAYYYYYS. That will put me 17 DPO. What a DRAGGGGGGGGG

Henrica- Isn't it your time to test really soon??


----------



## Henrica80

I'm thinking of tomorrow \\:D/ but dh is for Tuesday morning:ignore:, so lets wait and see my patients...:dust: to all of you, Cazd must be testing at the same time with me?..Conswayla where are you?


----------



## Conswayla M

:witch: got me :cry:

I will update journal later :(


----------



## Henrica80

oh no, that wasnt the news we wanted to hear but well.......:hug: Conswayla:hug:, :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for jan 2010 babies..... lots of love....:hug:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hugs to you conswayla... So sorry to hear. I might need your hugs in seven days. Probably will. I don't think the outlook is too good for me either. I enjoy all of your company here. You all give me hope, something I have needed for awhile. Thank you and Bless All! Hugs!


----------



## claire99991

:cry::cry: im devested for you, dont know what to say to make you feel better other than im really really sorry!!! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh conswayla I am so sorry hun..I was really rooting for you to give us a bfp this month hun. :hugs:


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Irish! See you joined in Dec 08. How long have you been TTC? You and I test on the same day... My ticker is wrong lol... I test in 8 too. We are cycle buddies! Only for this cycle though, cuz I am 31 day :( I just LOVE the 17 day luteal phase. Its AWESOME. not lol


----------



## iwantbebebad

Irish sorry i didnt read all your stuff.... 4th cycle-- this must be exciting for you.. How do you get your prolactin levels? What does that tell you?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi hun, yes this is my 4th cycle and I know its a no go this month because we only bd 2 days before O. I also won't be testing until 9 days now because O came late this month. I have been getting my prolactin levels tested for nearly 10 years...its an ongoing thing and the 266 is the lowest it has been. It tells me that there is hope that I can get pg. When you have high prolactin apparently you don't O but I have been taking my temp and using opks and they clearly say I do but I am going for my CD21 test on Tuesday so that will confirm everything.


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

:witch: is hopefully on her way out :happydance:


----------



## iwantbebebad

OMG Irish you must be excited... I wish you the very very best. We will be due within a day of each other if we both are.. Even if I am not I hope you are... Report back on your levels.. What caused you to get the levels taken? Not to be personal but was that a reproductive thing? I got diagnosed by TWO gyns as PCOS but a reproductive specialist said no. He said that PCOS is there your whole life and I wouldnt have gotten pg with my 1st as easy as I did if I had that. I have a LOT of hair on my stomach and thighs. That started during my pregnancy with my testosterone filled son lmao. Thanks kid.


----------



## claire99991

i have also been diagnoed with PCOS although they said i only have it mild i have no symptoms and had cd21 test to say i ovulate, i also fell pretty quick with my 1st child, it was confirmed on ultrasound that my ovary was polysistic.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I didn't have my period for 2 whole years back then when I first came of the bcp. That was way before I met DH. So when I finally went to see about it they did all sorts of blood tests and thats when they found the problem with my prolactin. AF started by itself not long after that though..no help..it just showed one day after 2 long years. But I have been attending the hospital since and got a CAT scan done and it didn't show a tumour on my pituarity (sp) gland which is normally associated with high prolactins so there was no cause really. I have been taking Bromocriptine to lower them though.


----------



## iwantbebebad

Claire- So you CAN be polycystic and still get preg easy... SUCKS! I probably am poly then. If its bad it happens to me. Did you get hairy lol... I HATE IT! If I ever win the lotto I am getting laser hair removal. I am doing double duty right now. Not only am I TTC but I am TTC a little girl. Not that I would take ANYTHING for granted lol but I have a son and a stepson and they are so rough and pottybrained. I want a little sweet girl with long hair and princess dresses. I guess when you talk to parents of teens boys are easier lol. I better watch what I wish for. Another little boy would be sent from an angel though. 

Irish- Thats good that it isnt super serious like your pituitary. I am hypothyroid and take meds. I probably couldnt get pg without them. The thyroid runs a lot of stuff I guess. Who knows. It just happened in 03 after i had my son. Hey I took a med once and it made me have prolactin and my boobs leaked milk. I FREAKED! Especially since my DH had a vasectomy. I woke him up at 2am screaming. He was so funny. He just told me to go to bed. He is very anti-climatic. Maybe just old lol....Oh milk is gone now lol but I want it back w/a baby attached lmao


----------



## cazd

Heya ladies! Hows everyone bearing up? 
Glad to see you back Irish - how was the book?

I've got almost no symptoms and therefore zilch PMA for this cycle.
Tested with an i/c this morning and completely neg.
Had af pains on CD9 and ov pains yesterday (!?) but no other symptoms so pretty sure I'm out. Just waiting for the :witch: to show.

(been super busy this weekend so didn't have a chance to get on the PC - I've been saying all weekend - I've got to catch up with the girls!)

Got my hopes up for Conswayla though - really hope she stays away.


----------



## Henrica80

@ Cazd was wondering where u were hiding, been looking for you cause we have same testing day.. good to have you back... still crossing fingers for us for tomorrow testing... dont giveup yet, conswayla updated us yesterday, read yesterday posts


----------



## gumb69

Conswayla that sucks, sorry to hear :witch: came. :hissy: why does she doit to us. 

Henrica and Cazd looks like you are our contenders for this month. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

went with my DH for a few drinks last night, i don't normally drink but i had three of those mini bottles of wine (that's supposed to be a glass a bottle). I put lemonade in to make them spritzers, i feel rotten today. 

I think it's a day for tea and biscuits thank godness i'm not at work. Think i should get my LH surge tomorrow if not wednesday.:happydance:


----------



## claire99991

Cazd glad to see you back, sorry about the BFN today :hissy:

i wantbebebad - i dont think i had polysistic ovary thingy when i had my daughter, although i carnt be sure but im assuming thats the reason things arent happening for me now, i dont get hairy, i havent really got any symptoms, carnt your GP get the hair lasered for you?

Gumb oooo not long till your pos opk :)

As for me got lower back ache today typical of AF and i have a bug, im bunged up been on loo half of the night (sorry TMI there) and got sore throte and earache. So im on the couch with my duvet watching wonder pets with hollie.


----------



## samzi

im trying to arrange next week off work so it coincides with OV :rofl:

im going to OH's thurs - mon anyway but OV is prob later that week, so fx'd cross i get the time off!!


----------



## gumb69

fingers crossed you get the time off samzi.


----------



## claire99991

hope u get the time of samzi xxx


----------



## cazd

Claire - you're the symptom queen this month! Bunged up is fab.
Hope you start to feel sick soon! :rofl:


----------



## claire99991

i already to feel :sick: haha but its just from my bug, ive also completly lost my appetite, there is a asda extra special choc pudding and cream in fridge! been there since friday and i just keep turning my nose up at it :saywhat: 

Still dont think im preggo thou...


----------



## Conswayla M

I am going to stick around for a while and stalk you ladies! I am not giving up on any of you! But I may not start a new thread yet......I think I am jinxing myself!

Someone is going to get their x-mas gift I know it!


----------



## cazd

Oh no - I thought 'cos your journal wasn't full of :witch: hating - that she'd spotted and disappeared. So sorry it didn't happen... again. :hugs:

I reckon Claires in for a :bfp: this time round !


----------



## samzi

caz and claire, we need your BFP's in here :dust: :dust:


----------



## cazd

Soz but I have 0 PMA for me. So far we've stopped :sex: way too soon. So I'm looking forward to having a proper go at baby making next cycle.


----------



## Henrica80

caz and claire, we need your BFP's in here>>>>>>>>>>>......................... im getting too....:happydance:


----------



## claire99991

i think Henrica will get her :bfp: this month.

The PMT bitch has come out to play.....:rofl: Im snappy with my OH and feeling a bit teary as well, and i have MIL here wed for a week

gonna stock up on :wine: i think for :witch:

and im deffo gonna temp next month, where can i get a thermometer? our superdrug burnt down :dohh:


----------



## Conswayla M

No Claire! Your not out yet hun! Keep up that PMA!

Cazd, you got a little PMA left in you? I hope the :witch: stays away from you!!

Henrica too, hows it going hun?

Well I am not starting a new cycle buddies yet. I will wait for the next one to get theirs and they can start it :rofl: Not that I think or want any of you too......but I think I am bad luck.


----------



## samzi

i got my bb therm from boots it was £12.00


----------



## Conswayla M

I just have a reg therm. I hope that works! Do you temp them Samzi?


----------



## samzi

only recently started half way through last cycle. then i got told that i didnt need too while AF here so i havent for 7 days. shes on her way out though so i may start again tomorrow!


----------



## Conswayla M

I was told too (a while back) not to temp during AF. But then I was reading about it and it said to start temping on CD 1.....I am confused. Tomorrow will be CD 3 for me, I will start then I guess.

Good Luck:)


----------



## samzi

thanks hun, you too


----------



## Henrica80

Conswayla M, Im doing good thanks, no symptoms, no:witch: yet, so lets see, im not testing today either, DH want us to miss :witch: then test, so maybe tomorrow if :witch: stays away... Thanks for all of you sweet ladies for your support..


----------



## iwantbebebad

HENRICA... HENRICA... I am chanting and waving baby wands filled with baby dust... 
A Good Luck Poem For Henrica

Is this the month that it will be,
The stork will plan delivery?
Is this the day that I will know,
How many weeks until I show?
I might have waited all my life,
To be a loving, caring wife,
I might have lived for just this day,
So I could very proudly say,
There ain't no flow,
She's gone away,
The witch Aunt Flo,
Away to stay...

Love, Sarah (GOOD LUCK!!! SLEEP TIGHT LOL)


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh yeah I had to redo my ticker. Only 8 dpo not 10.... ARGHHH


----------



## gumb69

Well Henrica?? i hope AF stayed away.


----------



## Henrica80

Stil no signs of AF, dont have either pregnancy symptoms, so im kind of ....:confused:


----------



## samzi

its not over until shes here :dust:


----------



## gumb69

i hope AF doesn't come today Henrica. No symptoms isn't a bad thing. Some women don't even know they are pregnant as they have no symptoms. xx

had to change my ticker think i was a day ahead of myself. think im CD 9 and no 10.
do you count full flow day as CD1?? x


----------



## cazd

Yup - count CD1 as full flow 'cos spotting is a PG sign too - so its not CD1 'till she's gushing!! (dontcha just love the tmi!)

I'm on my last day too - reckon she'll arrive this afternoon.
Temps were down this morning and I've got no other symptoms except needing the loo every hour! 

And totally TMI.... Here's some Desperate PMA....
"Ooooh - is that yellow CM?... Oooh - I think it is... It doesn't smell like AF... big poke around with tissues didn't bring out any CM so its not AF. Yup - definitely not AF... even though she's due today... hmmm yeah... its yellow CM - I must be PG!"
:rofl:


----------



## samzi

i think im on cd6 rather than 8. thought af had gone but shes still here. usually lasts about 7 days, maybe 5. i think i started on thurs so its 5 days today. will see if she sods off tomo. she better had!!


----------



## claire99991

samzi hope she buggers of soon!!

cazd haha well yellow CM is good....keep up the PMA its not over yet myabe your themometer is broken or you kicked the covers of in the night or sumthing...hmmmm what dya think haha??

Henrica we are counting on you to give us a :bfp: this month!! x


----------



## Henrica80

Claire, no symptoms yet, no AF as well... lets see....


----------



## gumb69

Cazd- there is never TMI. sending you loads of PMA. i hope she doesn't co


----------



## claire99991

where has my ticker gone.........


----------



## Conswayla M

Henrica this is great news....stay away :witch:!!! Keep us updated hun!

Cazd, sounds like it could be a good thing! Keep up the PMA!!


----------



## cazd

:witch:

But surprisingly... no :hissy: !

YUP - I'm BRIMMING with PMA for next cycle. Anyone mind if I start the new thread for Jan 2010?

:yipee:


----------



## iwantbebebad

HENRICA!!! Did you test??? Can't wait!


----------



## Conswayla M

Sorry hun!!! But I am glad you aren't too terribly upset about it, but I am still very sorry :(

Yes, start a new cycle buddies thread....maybe you will be better luck then me! Put some :dust: in it LOL

Any word Henrica?


----------



## cazd

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-bud...ycle-buddies-anyone-cd-april.html#post1872622

Here you go... a new thread for January.

Now... hows everyone getting on?


----------



## Conswayla M

We should have a team name....I don't know why, just cause I am bored at work and I feel like doing something other then work LOL


----------



## claire99991

cazd im so pleased your all excited that is fab!!! you go get your january baby!! :)


----------



## Henrica80

Sorry i was out for a while, stil no AF, Im testing tomorrow morning then update you, im back to work tomorrow:rolleyes: no moods for that after a week off, im so excited that AF hasnt come.....Thanks for all your support...


----------



## claire99991

omg henrica i think it sounds very promising good luck when u test xx


----------



## Conswayla M

Oooohhh, Henrica!!! :happydance:
Sounds good.....hope that :witch: stays away!!

Common :bfp:!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

So happy for you Henrica! I am praying for you and your DH to be blessed... 
Cazd you are brave and true lol.. I think we will get to know each other better. I thought I was pg but nope... Nothing now. Just AF around the bend lol. I have five or six more days and can only hope the red bitch shows and doesnt disappear on me like she has before on anovulatory months GRRRRRR.... You girls make trying almost as fun as BFP lol... April thread! Here I come!!!


----------



## Conswayla M

Do you still have a chance iwantbebebad? Did you test?


----------



## iwantbebebad

Hey Conswayla! You are such a great supporter in this forum. Well I was sure I was pg because I had bb pain and cramping after ov (suspected ov) but I also have severe gastrointenitis? Dont know how to spell it. Basically gall bladder disease. Not a big deal but it needs to come out. It presents as ab pain and chest pain more in the right side. Unfortunately I have found that alot of stomach symtoms mask as pg symtoms too. Like back pain etc... Well I tested TWICE today lol BFN... I am between 9dpo and 12dpo... Could still have a chance. Not betting on it. Bad news though. DH wants to quit trying for now. We are in financial crisis.... It is horribly emotional for me.
Hugs! Baby Dust!


----------



## Henrica80

Hei ladies, updates>...:witch: stayed away and manage to test this morning :happydance: and im so greatful to God and for your support, you are all amazing people. Thankyou so much and you all be blessed, for those still waiting to test>> Claire and iwantbebebad, i wish you the best, keepup PMA and those trying Jan babies here comes :dust: :hug:


----------



## samzi

congrats hen :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## claire99991

omg henrica congrats xxxxxx


----------



## gumb69

Congrats Henrica. xxx you lucky sod. 
WE HAVE A WINNER FOR THE CHRISTMAS BABY WOO HOO :happydance:


----------



## cazd

Ooooh !!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
and a little :mrgreen:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

cazd said:


> Yup - count CD1 as full flow 'cos spotting is a PG sign too - so its not CD1 'till she's gushing!! (dontcha just love the tmi!)
> 
> I'm on my last day too - reckon she'll arrive this afternoon.
> Temps were down this morning and I've got no other symptoms except needing the loo every hour!
> 
> And totally TMI.... Here's some Desperate PMA....
> "Ooooh - is that yellow CM?... Oooh - I think it is... It doesn't smell like AF... big poke around with tissues didn't bring out any CM so its not AF. Yup - definitely not AF... even though she's due today... hmmm yeah... its yellow CM - I must be PG!"
> :rofl:

I thought I was going mad when I was certain that I could smell af.... I don't feel quite so now, just a little bit strange, bad luck to everyone who's :witch: have arrived, :happydance: to Henrica and FX'ed to the rest that are waiting. I am now aiming for a new years baby :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

cazd said:


> Yup - count CD1 as full flow 'cos spotting is a PG sign too - so its not CD1 'till she's gushing!! (dontcha just love the tmi!)
> 
> I'm on my last day too - reckon she'll arrive this afternoon.
> Temps were down this morning and I've got no other symptoms except needing the loo every hour!
> 
> And totally TMI.... Here's some Desperate PMA....
> "Ooooh - is that yellow CM?... Oooh - I think it is... It doesn't smell like AF... big poke around with tissues didn't bring out any CM so its not AF. Yup - definitely not AF... even though she's due today... hmmm yeah... its yellow CM - I must be PG!"
> :rofl:

I thought I was going mad when I was certain that I could smell af.... I don't feel quite so now, just a little bit strange, bad luck to everyone who's :witch: have arrived, :happydance: to Henrica and FX'ed to the rest that are waiting. I am now aiming for a new years baby :)


----------



## Conswayla M

Henrica80 said:


> Hei ladies, updates>...:witch: stayed away and manage to test this morning :happydance: and im so greatful to God and for your support, you are all amazing people. Thankyou so much and you all be blessed, for those still waiting to test>> Claire and iwantbebebad, i wish you the best, keepup PMA and those trying Jan babies here comes :dust: :hug:


You got your :bfp: ??!!!

Wow, congrats hun, that is sooooo wonderful! I am so very excited for you that I want to cry (happy tears of course)


----------



## Conswayla M

Iwantbebebad~ You are probably testing too early, your not out until the :witch: shows her face! I hope that she doesn't!!


Oh I can smell AF before she comes too, usually a good day or so before hand. I didn't this month and I was sniffing for it LOL.

Well I am so happy someone got their bfp....Claire and iwantbebebad, your next!


----------



## Conswayla M

> Not betting on it. Bad news though. DH wants to quit trying for now. We are in financial crisis.... It is horribly emotional for me.
> Hugs! Baby Dust!


Oh no! I am so sorry!!!
Remind DH that it could take a while to conceive, so if you stop, then you will have to start all over again, and that it could take a few months, therefore by the time it happens you will be financially ready again!

We are in a horrible place financially right now too.....well its not that terrible, but with DH off work it isn't great. And we talked about waiting, but there is no way I can wait any longer, DS is going to be 8 soon.....and when we had him....we had way LESS then what we have now and we still managed. Hope you can keep trying, or that you are preggo already, cause that would be better hun!


----------



## Henrica80

I just got home now from work, we cant access internet there..:growlmad: missed all of you and thank you very much... got some stomach pain today at work and it scared the *** out of me, im praying for a sticky bean... Claire and iwantbebebad, updates???


----------



## Conswayla M

Henrica80 said:


> I just got home now from work, we cant access internet there..:growlmad: missed all of you and thank you very much... got some stomach pain today at work and it scared the *** out of me, im praying for a sticky bean... Claire and iwantbebebad, updates???

I am praying with you for a sticky bean too!
The pains in your tummy is your uterus stretching and getting ready for baby to grow. In the early weeks of my pregnancy I had such horrible pains that I went to the ER and it turned out to be fine. So I know it can be scary, get checked to ease your mind. So happy for you!!


----------



## iwantbebebad

Ok ladies, first Henrica! So proud. No fear of pains they only get worse lol. Wait until your ligaments in your back and legs stretch like rubber bands and you are reduced to the bathtub for hours lol JK Its not that bad. The end is fairly uncomfortable though...

OK UPDATES:
I wrote a desperate thread last night that some of you probably saw. I got what I thought was implant bleeding. BFN but only on dpo 10. Saw the specialist today for pelvic pain. Ok this sucks bad. Basically we went one of two opposite ways. One, I am already pg and looks to have a troubled pg because of complications. Two, I am NOT pg and NOT ov'ing for that matter due to my sparatic AF. I hated that red witch but she actually means good things when you get her when you are supposed to. The repro specialist said he was less worried about me than my DH. He said he can give me meds to help me ov, but if DH has weak baby batter (lol) it will be VERY HARD. So ladies I am in between three threads. December/April TTC, 1st Trim, or Long Term (sucky ass) TTC with repro technology. DH demands that I not have more than one lol I would take em all. (not octomom style ok that came out wrong) So DH ruled over superovulators. I thought it would be super cool to have two. (Cant even afford one what the diff?) Clomin will be best bet along with IUI. Pretty cheap if it works. Long road ahead no matter what direction. Taking 1000 blood tests tomorrow. Doc says they will tell him definitively if I have PCOS, if I ov'd this month, if I got pg or if I cant. DH has embryologist appt Friday 17th (my bday) for comprehensive semen analysis. He is bitching about paying and wants the urologist who did the reversal to look but all they look for is presence of sperm and quantity. My repro doc says neither is as important as QUALITY which we may/may not/may not ever have. Patience is a virtue though. Well see. As far as the finances I say screw it. Nothings getting any better in this country right now financially. I saw on Yahoo a CEO making over $750,000 a year is working at Mickie D's now for $7 an hour to feed his family. If he didn't make it, I sure aint lol! Anyway, you are my family for now as you girls are the only one who knows what is going on. I dont feel like spreading it around yet. I almost had a coronary waiting in the room for the doc. I dont know what scares me more, getting pg, being pg or being told I will never be pg again. :(
Good news is he wasnt worried about pain in pelvic. Didnt really bother him at all. He just worried that I dont OV with the weird AF's. I know I am going to pay for a blood hcg and AF will come before I even hear lol. Stay strong sisters! I rejoice in every one of your achievments as families and mothers. We have hard jobs from puberty to menopause and beyond. I believe that all the AF suffering through our lives and birth is the price we pay to get to carry the babies and be the moms. I would walk through fire for that privilege. Lots of love! Sorry for the book.
Hugs 
Sarah


----------



## iwantbebebad

Oh PS (more book so sorry) Conswayla you are amazing in your support of these forums. I will rejoice when you get your BFP...
Everyone else who has lovingly supported me, I THANK YOU... I am the bigmouth of the group. So sorry. I love it though...


----------



## Conswayla M

Iwantbebebad~I pray that you will get through this and that it will all work out for the best for you. It is so hard this journey isn't it? But it does help to have so much support here. Once implantation happens, it can take 3 days for the HCG to be strong enough to detect, so don't count yourself out yet sweetie. I hope it happens for you sooooo much! The average + result is at 13.6 dpo. So test again in a few days! I am sure you will get your cycles figured out, even if you have to use Clomid, a lot of women have had great success with it!

:hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies..just popping in to see how you are all getting on this month.

thank you all for you support in my journal...you are true friends. :hugs:

And congratulations Henrica....fingers crossed for a sticky bean hun xx


----------

